# Flight 93 Never Crashed In The Empty Field Outside Shanksville



## Terral

Greetings to All:

Flight 93 never crashed in the empty field outside Shanksville, Pennsylvania on 9/11 or any other day. You are bearing witness to one of the greatest hoaxes ever perpetuated on the masses in United States history. Try to find just one picture of Flight 93 crashed anywhere to realize NONE even exist. We begin by putting "Flight 93" into your http://www.altavista.com search engine to find this at Wikipedia.org:

Wikipedia.org Website:







Everyone here can look up all the Flight 93 pictures you want and find many pictures of the empty hole in the ground. Even the tiny little 20-foot diameter hole shows grass growing on all the slopes.






Take a good long hard look into the empty hole and tell me if you see a crashed 100-Ton Jetliner. There is not even any Jetliner debris in the area and no place for any 100-Ton Jetliner to be hiding. This site is excellent for finding the truth on this Flight 93 HOAX:

LetsRoll.org



> Notice the vegetation and grass which has overgrown the crash imprint already! This is what most might assume are the wingtips and the tail fin imprinted onto the ground. Yet they are *completely over-grown with grass!* And grass and vegetation *is also seen growing on the sides of the burning pit walls!* This must be some kind of new Sunni Muslim Prairie Grass, which is able to grow back in minutes! This shows that a large portion of the imprint of what we were told was Flight 93, *was made long before 911!* And that the owner of this property is a key witness, and a probable player into what really happened on 911! *This crash site was pre-made, and shows no wreckage, nor burning jet fuel.* Two staples of every airplane crash before 911! The owner of this property is one of the players in 911!



There you can see the grass growing down into the little hole in this video where someone has dumped a load of garbage to set a small fire. Below that movie you see this picture with my notes:






The photographer appears to be crouching down in the hole, but our eye level is still on the same plane as the hood on that fire truck. Some people actually believe this little hole is 35 feet deep :0), when you can see the hole cannot possibly be more than just four feet deep. Any engines or black boxes the government claims were found here would be planted 'after' this grass was later removed. This link and Fox News Report tell the story.

What Really Happened:


> *Flight 93:
> 
> Proof of 9/11 Lies by the US Government and Media*
> 
> An article detailing Flight 93's last minutes was briefly available at dailynews.yahoo.com on 9/11/2001. It [does] not fit the official story of the last moments of Flight 93 and rapidly disappeared from news websites, but it can still be found at the web archive: It was reported that a missile was heard before the crash: *Debris fell from Flight 93 nearly six miles from the crash scene . . . human remains were found miles from the crash scene . . . light debris was found eight miles from the crash scene . . .* and the following footage proves Flight 93 did not crash in a single piece but came apart in midair and scattered over a wide area . . .
> 
> Must see rare footage = <...NBC News Report.
> 
> The military refused to rule out a shoot down on September 15, 2001... ...and the Washington Envoy to Canada says Bush ordered a shoot down . . . What else is the government concealing about 9/11?



Go to the What Really Happened Website and verify all the evidence for yourself against the documented pictures here to realize MANY people have been DUPED by Senor Bushie from the very beginning. 











The grassy depression can be seen in the 1994 U.S. Geological Survey photograph here to prove the Bush Administration has been lying from the very beginning. What we need is some hard evidence for WHY some Americans continue to believe Flight 93 crashed into this empty field outside Shanksville, Pennsylvania, besides *Because Senor Bushie told me so . . ..* 

GL,

Terral


----------



## dilloduck

Terral never takes shit. Have you ever seen a picture of his shit ? There ya go.


----------



## Terral

Hi Dill:

Thank you for taking the time to express your #### on the Flight 93 911Truth Discussion Thread. 



dilloduck said:


> Terral never takes shit. Have you ever seen a picture of his shit ? There ya go.



Lord-Have-Mercy! Do you kiss your mommy with that mouth? Does this means that Dilloduck has a case for Flight 93 crashing in this empty Shanksville field or not? :0) We are talking about a 100-ton Jetliner like this. Right (schematic diagram)?






And Senor Bush says that Flight 93 did one of these numbers. Right?






Okay, go back up to the Official Government Evidence in the first picture of the Opening Post (here) and tell us where the 100-ton Jetliner went? :0) I do believe we are looking at Dills #### in Post #2 of this debate.

GL,

Terral


----------



## dilloduck

Terral said:


> Hi Dill:
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to express your #### on the Flight 93 911Truth Discussion Thread.
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Terral never takes shit. Have you ever seen a picture of his shit ? There ya go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lord-Have-Mercy! Do you kiss your mommy with that mouth? Does this means that Dilloduck has a case for Flight 93 crashing in this empty Shanksville field or not? :0) We are talking about a 100-ton Jetliner like this. Right (schematic diagram)?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Senor Bush says that Flight 93 did one of these numbers. Right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, go back up to the Official Government Evidence in the first picture of the Opening Post (here) and tell us where the 100-ton Jetliner went? :0) I do believe we are looking at Dills #### in Post #2 of this debate.
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


If it is not there as you claim--where is it and where are al lthe people who were on board ? Do you have a picture of them somewhere else since you like pictures as "proof" ?


----------



## Terral

Hi Dill:



dilloduck said:


> If it is not there as you claim--where is it and where are al lthe people who were on board ? Do you have a picture of them somewhere else since you like pictures as "proof" ?



Please check the OP thesis statement again, saying,

*&#8220;Flight 93 NEVER Crashed In The EMPTY FIELD Outside Shanksville.&#8221;* 

Hopefully the *&#8216;bold&#8217; letters* and *&#8216;CAPS&#8217;* help you better visualize the hypothesis I am proving in this debate. My job is to continue showing *pictures of &#8216;the empty hole&#8217;* like this one . . . 






. . . and this one = (close up) . . . 

Every picture we have for this Flight 93 case shows* the same empty hole*, so if Dill wants to try and prove something else, this is your golden opportunity to haul out all of your pictures of Flight 93 crashed in this empty Shanksville field. 






This is the size of a real 100-ton Jetliner above *the 20-feet diameter little hole*. Okay, so please explain for the benefit of everyone here how you can even begin to fit a real 100-ton Jetliner into the itsy bitsy little hole? :0) 

Good Luck,

Terral


----------



## del

so where's the people?


----------



## Terral

Hi Del:



del said:


> so where's the people?



The people are all standing around the empty hole!






Lets revisit the very first picture in the Opening Post, so you can take a good look around from directly above the empty hole:






Okay. I am looking at our empty hole that was taken around high noon, which we know by the size of the shadow at the feet of the guy walking to our left. We can see that he is wearing light-colored pants and a dark shirt, but where is the 100-ton Jetliner crashed? :0) The hole even has grass growing on all the inclines, as the U.S. Geological Survey Picture (here) shows this depression in the ground preexists the 9/11 since at least 4/20/1994. 

The point is that Senor Bush and the entire Bushie Administration *have been LYING from the very beginning* and *many people have been DUPED* into believing *the Official Cover Story LIES*, because perhaps you have not taken sufficient time to *actually review all the evidence*. Having debated these 911Truth Topics all over the internet for years, I can assure everyone here that *nobody has ever produced a single picture of Flight 93 crashed ANYWHERE*, because no such pictures even exist. Period. If anyone would like to prove this statement WRONG (good luck), then by all means *show us your pictures of Flight 93 crashed in this empty field*. THEN when we have some consensus, that the Official Cover Story is indeed A BOGUS LIE, perhaps we will be ready to explore the 911Truth on what really happened to Flight 93 on 9/11 and from that information determine the whereabouts of those people. :0)

GL,

Terral


----------



## RetiredGySgt

Another dunb shit. It is real simple. Flight 93 existed. Since you claim it never crashed or was , I assume, shot down, WHERE IS IT? Where are the people from the flight? You can not have a theory that it just vanished. Well actually you have no theory at all, you just claim it did not crash. Leaving us with the simple question WHERE DID IT GO?

I guess you and EOTS and 9/11 idiot should get together, cause now you have 2 airplanes that just vanished never to be seen again, the aircraft and creww and passengers just poof gone.

You want to claim the aircraft did not crash? Then provide a theory on where it went. Pretty simple concept.

Ohh and while your at it explain why it disappeared from radar and the phone call from the plane went dead at the time it did not crash? And explain how they have the black boxes from the air craft?


----------



## Terral

Hi Retired:



RetiredGySgt said:


> Another dumb shit.



Yes, we agree; but I will try not to hold that against you. :0)  



RetiredGySgt said:


> It is real simple. Flight 93 existed.



The fact that Flight 93 existed placed that crashed 100-ton Jetliner nowhere near this empty Shanksville field. I was kind of hoping that *you brought some of those pictures* of a crashed Flight 93. :0)  



RetiredGySgt said:


> Since you claim it never crashed or was, I assume, shot down, WHERE IS IT?



Again, the OP hypothesis and Topic Title say, *Flight 93 Never Crashed In The Empty Field Outside Shanksville*. My job is to continue showing picture after picture after picture of the empty hole in the empty Shanksville field. If you are here to offer a rebuttal or counterproposal to my OP hypothesis, then show us *at least one picture of Flight 93 crashed* in this empty field. GL.  



RetiredGySgt said:


> Where are the people from the flight?



What flight? :0) We are looking at *an empty hole* inside a very much *EMPTY FIELD* where Senor Bush and Karl Rove and Dick Cheney and Donald Rumsfeld say* a real 100-ton Jetliner crashed*. You are asking me to provide evidence to support *their crazy story* that has *no basis in reality whatsoever*. Perhaps you want to head over to Texas and ask Senor Bushie these questions . . .  



RetiredGySgt said:


> You can not have a theory that it just vanished. Well actually you have no theory at all, you just claim it did not crash. Leaving us with the simple question WHERE DID IT GO?



I can have a theory saying that Santa crashed his sled and all of his reindeer in that empty hole, but at some point you might want to see my pictures. Right? :0) Our problem is that *the 20-feet diameter hole IS EMPTY* . . . which means a real 100-ton Jetliner DID NOT crash here . . . 



RetiredGySgt said:


> I guess you and EOTS and 9/11 idiot should get together, cause now you have 2 airplanes that just vanished never to be seen again, the aircraft and creww and passengers just poof gone.



If you say so. How many ways to you really want to interpret the evidence in and around this EMPTY HOLE?






My explanation says Flight 93 *never crashed here*, so obviously there are *no passengers* and *no 6-ton Rolls-Royce Engines* and *no 60-tons of high grade Titanium Frame*, or anything else related to *a real Jetliner crash* of this magnitude. If you really think a real 100-ton Jetliner crashed here, then simply show us your pictures and one reason why you believe that way. GL . . . 



RetiredGySgt said:


> You want to claim the aircraft did not crash? Then provide a theory on where it went. Pretty simple concept.



No. I am presenting one thesis paper and one explanation for each 911Truth case at a time and when we obtain some signs of achieving some kind of consensus, THEN we can dive into more complicated explanations about what really happened. BTW, what is your explanation on* where it went?* :0) 



RetiredGySgt said:


> Ohh and while your at it explain why it disappeared from radar and the phone call from the plane went dead at the time it did not crash? And explain how they have the black boxes from the air craft?


 
Do you see one thing in the OP of this thread about *radar readings* or *phone calls *or *black boxes*? No. If you are going to successfully hijack this topic to SomeWhereElseVille, then at least come out here with something in your hands (not empty handed) in the form of* evidence.* Otherwise, all of those assertions about *dumb ###* and *9/11 idiots* fall directly back upon you. :0)

GL in the debates,

Terral


----------



## Mad Scientist

Terral said:


> The people are all standing around the empty hole!


Wrong. The following links shows workers digging out airplane parts and personal effects from the "empty hole":
Flight 93 Photos
These pics were released during the Moussaoui trial in 2006. But you probably think *that* was a hoax too.

I welcome you to the board Terral but judging from this thread it doesn't look like you're gonna' to contribute much.


----------



## DavidS

Mad Scientist said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> The people are all standing around the empty hole!
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. The following links shows workers digging out airplane parts and personal effects from the "empty hole":
> Flight 93 Photos
> These pics were released during the Moussaoui trial in 2006. But you probably think *that* was a hoax too.
> 
> I welcome you to the board Terral but judging from this thread it doesn't look like you're gonna' to contribute much.
Click to expand...


Come on, MS. Don't confuse the guy with facts. He was doing so well before you came in here with facts.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Terral said:


> Hi Retired:
> 
> 
> 
> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another dumb shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we agree; but I will try not to hold that against you. :0)
> 
> yep we all 3 here agree here that Retired IS a dumbshit,but like you said,cant hold that against him.
> 
> 
> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is real simple. Flight 93 existed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact that Flight 93 existed placed that crashed 100-ton Jetliner nowhere near this empty Shanksville field. I was kind of hoping that *you brought some of those pictures* of a crashed Flight 93. :0)
> 
> 
> 
> Again, the OP hypothesis and Topic Title say, *&#8220;Flight 93 Never Crashed In The Empty Field Outside Shanksville&#8221;*. My job is to continue showing picture after picture after picture of the empty hole in the empty Shanksville field. If you are here to offer a rebuttal or counterproposal to my OP hypothesis, then show us *at least one picture of Flight 93 crashed* in this empty field. GL.
> 
> 
> 
> What flight? :0) We are looking at *an empty hole* inside a very much *EMPTY FIELD* where Senor Bush and Karl Rove and Dick Cheney and Donald Rumsfeld say* a real 100-ton Jetliner crashed*. You are asking me to provide evidence to support *&#8216;their crazy story&#8217;* that has *no basis in reality whatsoever*. Perhaps you want to head over to Texas and ask Senor Bushie these questions . . .
> 
> 
> 
> I can have a theory saying that Santa crashed his sled and all of his reindeer in that empty hole, but at some point you might want to see my pictures. Right? :0) Our problem is that *the 20-feet diameter hole IS EMPTY* . . . which means a real 100-ton Jetliner DID NOT crash here . . .
> 
> 
> 
> If you say so. How many ways to you really want to interpret the evidence in and around this EMPTY HOLE?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My explanation says Flight 93 *never crashed here*, so obviously there are *no passengers* and *no 6-ton Rolls-Royce Engines* and *no 60-tons of high grade Titanium Frame*, or anything else related to *a &#8216;real&#8217; Jetliner crash* of this magnitude. If you really think a real 100-ton Jetliner crashed here, then simply show us your pictures &#8216;and&#8217; one reason why &#8216;you&#8217; believe that way. GL . . .
> 
> 
> 
> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> You want to claim the aircraft did not crash? Then provide a theory on where it went. Pretty simple concept.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. I am presenting one thesis paper and one explanation for each 911Truth case at a time &#8216;and&#8217; when we obtain some signs of achieving some kind of consensus, THEN we can dive into more complicated explanations about what really happened. BTW, what is your explanation on* &#8216;where it went?&#8217;* :0)
> 
> 
> 
> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh and while your at it explain why it disappeared from radar and the phone call from the plane went dead at the time it did not crash? And explain how they have the black boxes from the air craft?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you see one thing in the OP of &#8216;this thread&#8217; about *radar readings* or *phone calls *or *black boxes*? No. If you are going to successfully hijack this topic to SomeWhereElseVille, then at least come out here with something in your hands (not empty handed) in the form of* &#8216;evidence.&#8217;* Otherwise, all of those assertions about *&#8220;dumb ###&#8221;* and *&#8216;9/11 idiots&#8217;* fall directly back upon you. :0)
> 
> GL in the debates,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


great job.you took the retired 9/11 apologist to school on that one as he always gets taken to school here all the time.well done. oh and retired,yeah thats something we can all agree with here is that your a dumbshit but like he said,we wont hold that against you.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

del said:


> so where's the people?



Uh thats the whole point of what he is talking about.They say thats where the plane went down,but where the hell is the wreckage,where the hell is the people,the luggage,ect? all we see is some strange hole that looks dug up.That photo proves that the airliner NEVER crashed there like the government claims it did.


----------



## Diuretic

What's a "retired 9/11 apologist"?


----------



## Terral

Hi Mad:



Mad Scientist said:


> Wrong. The following links shows workers digging out airplane parts and personal effects from the "empty hole":



You are only short about 100-tons! Please forgive, but how did *your &#8216;planted&#8217; engine parts *find their way* &#8216;under&#8217; the grass* growing on all the inclines of the empty hole? :0) 










I suppose your 100-ton Jetliner vaporized into thin air &#8216;and&#8217; a few pounds of parts rematerialized under the unbroken ground and under the grass, so Senor Bushie&#8217;s boys could come along and dig them up! How nice! Okay, so where did the* &#8216;two&#8217; Rolls-Royce engines go* that weigh in at 6 tons each?






The picture of a real Rolls-Royce Engine at a 'real' Jetliner crash looks more like this:






Where did 60 tons of Aluminum/Titanium Frame go that is obviously nowhere in any of these pictures of the empty hole? This Boeing 757-200 Jetliner has about 200 seats and indestructible landing gear and a massive tail section that stands almost 50 feet above the tarmac. 






Are you really going to sit there and pretend with me and everyone here that *your little pile of junk*, that can fill the bed of one pickup truck, represents the wreckage from *a real 100-ton Jetliner crash?* Let me help these readers draw a few comparisons to a real Jetliner crash:






This is a picture of one engine from ValuJet Flight 592 (link) from May 11, 1996 like these:














You are looking at aircraft hangers filled with debris from ValuJet Fligt 592 that was a McDonnell Douglas DC-9-32 (Wiki) weighing in at about 100,000 pounds (specs), which is about half the size of Flight 93 weighing in at around 200,000 pounds (specs). So where is all of your missing Jetliner debris? What we really need here is some expert testimony from a military maintenance expert offering good information and some good advice:

Colonel George Nelson



> *United Airlines Flight 93*
> 
> This flight was reported by the federal government to be a Boeing 757 aircraft, registration number N591UA, carrying 45 persons, including four Arab hijackers who had taken control of the aircraft, crashing the plane in a Pennsylvania farm field.
> 
> Aerial photos of the alleged crash site were made available to the general public. They show a significant hole in the ground, *but private investigators were not allowed to come anywhere near the crash site.* If an aircraft crash caused the hole in the ground, *there would have literally hundreds of serially-controlled time-change parts within the hole* that would have *proved beyond any shadow of doubt* the precise tail-number or identity of the aircraft. However, *the government has not produced any hard evidence* that would prove beyond a doubt that *the specifically alleged aircraft crashed at that site.* On the contrary, it has been reported that *the aircraft, registry number N591UA, is still in operation.*"



GL,

Terral


----------



## xotoxi

Terral said:


> Greetings to All:
> 
> Flight 93 never crashed in the empty field outside Shanksville, Pennsylvania on 9/11 or any other day. You are bearing witness to one of the greatest hoaxes ever perpetuated on the masses in United States history. Try to find just one picture of Flight 93 crashed anywhere to realize NONE even exist.
> 
> ...
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral



HOLY CRAP!  You're right!  

Thanks, Terral, for enlightening me.

I'm going to call 911 to get the police to meet me at the cinema where I saw "United 93" so I can get a refund.  I've been duped!


----------



## xotoxi

Terral said:


> Flight 93 never crashed in the empty field outside Shanksville, Pennsylvania on 9/11 or any other day. You are bearing witness to one of the greatest hoaxes ever perpetuated on the masses in United States history. Try to find just one picture of Flight 93 crashed anywhere to realize NONE even exist.



It's sort of like when you take a huge shit, but then you stand up and don't see a shit in the bowl, and you wipe and there is no shit on the paper.

When that happens, did you actually shit?

It's like a conspiracy between your anus and the toilet bowl!


----------



## strollingbones

riddle me this?  what became of the people who were aboard this plane?  did they all relocate to france...did the big bad cheny have them all killed and buried?  and no one has told?  just tell me what happen to the passengers?


----------



## xotoxi

strollingbones said:


> riddle me this?  what became of the people who were aboard this plane?  did they all relocate to france...did the big bad cheny have them all killed and buried?  and no one has told?  just tell me what happen to the passengers?




They never existed in the first place.


----------



## strollingbones

oo fake people...just like fake homos...i get it now


----------



## xotoxi

strollingbones said:


> oo fake people...just like fake homos...i get it now




I'm not sure if they were created by the government or by the media.

Or maybe both.

Or maybe the Canadians...eh?


----------



## DiveCon

strollingbones said:


> oo fake people...just like fake homos...i get it now


yeah, and those fake phone calls from the plane too


----------



## DiveCon

xotoxi said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> oo fake people...just like fake homos...i get it now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if they were created by the government or by the media.
> 
> Or maybe both.
> 
> Or maybe the Canadians...eh?
Click to expand...

they ALL must have been in on it


----------



## Terral

What the? :0)

Why are you guys filling this thread with one-liner drivel? All you need is one picture of Flight 93 crashed in the empty field. Good Luck finding one, because none exists. Thank you all for helping us define 'DUPES.' This pic might help you see the light! :0) 

GL,

Terral


----------



## RetiredGySgt

Once again, if the flight did not crash there, what the hell happened to it? How did it drop off radar, how did it evade airforce fighter jets sent to intercept it, why did the phone conversation disconnect at the time of the official crash estimate, How did they get the black boxes, Why are the voices clearly indicating a struggle,ANd the kickers, where did the plane, crew and passengers go to? How did the aircraft fly off with out being seen or heard, where are the crew and passengers, where is the Aircraft?

Further for what purpose does the Government have to cover it up? They were prepared to shot the Jet down.


----------



## Terral

Hi Retired:



RetiredGySgt said:


> Once again, if the flight did not crash there, what the hell happened to it?



If nothing. Flight 93 NEVER crashed into the empty Shanksville Field! What part of NEVER CRASHED are we having trouble comprehending? Look at the Official Government Picture and tell everyone what you see:






Well? I see an EMPTY HOLE in the EMPTY FIELD. What say you? :0) 






Lets see. Hmmmmm. Maybe the 100-ton Jetliner is hiding under that rock! 






Hey! I think the almost 50-feet tall tail section is hiding behind that blade of grass! You are the Retired Guy saying that a real 100-Ton Jetliner crashed into this little bitty hole. Right? :0)



RetiredGySgt said:


> How did it drop off radar, how did it evade airforce fighter jets sent to intercept it, why did the phone conversation disconnect at the time of the official crash estimate, How did they get the black boxes, Why are the voices clearly indicating a struggle,ANd the kickers, where did the plane, crew and passengers go to?



A Retired Guy with so many questions should not be carrying so many stones. What radar? Who said anything about any radar? All I see in all of these pictures is AN EMPTY HOLE and that is all you see too. 



RetiredGySgt said:


> How did the aircraft fly off with out being seen or heard, where are the crew and passengers, where is the Aircraft?



What aircraft? First show us your pictures of Flight 93 crashed in this empty field and then start ranting about the aircraft! You are missing a 100-ton Jetliner for crying out loud! 



RetiredGySgt said:


> Further for what purpose does the Government have to cover it up? They were prepared to shot the Jet down.



The Government did shoot down a Jetliner, but that had NOTHING to do with Flight 93 and this empty Shanksville field . . . 

GL,

Terral


----------



## dilloduck

Terral said:


> Hi Retired:
> 
> 
> 
> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, if the flight did not crash there, what the hell happened to it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If nothing. Flight 93 NEVER crashed into the empty Shanksville Field! What part of NEVER CRASHED are we having trouble comprehending? Look at the Official Government Picture and tell everyone what you see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well? I see an EMPTY HOLE in the EMPTY FIELD. What say you? :0)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets see. Hmmmmm. Maybe the 100-ton Jetliner is hiding under that rock!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey! I think the almost 50-feet tall tail section is hiding behind that blade of grass! You are the Retired Guy saying that a real 100-Ton Jetliner crashed into this little bitty hole. Right? :0)
> 
> 
> 
> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did it drop off radar, how did it evade airforce fighter jets sent to intercept it, why did the phone conversation disconnect at the time of the official crash estimate, How did they get the black boxes, Why are the voices clearly indicating a struggle,ANd the kickers, where did the plane, crew and passengers go to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A Retired Guy with so many questions should not be carrying so many stones. What radar? Who said anything about any radar? All I see in all of these pictures is AN EMPTY HOLE and that is all you see too.
> 
> 
> 
> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did the aircraft fly off with out being seen or heard, where are the crew and passengers, where is the Aircraft?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What aircraft? First show us your pictures of Flight 93 crashed in this empty field and then start ranting about the aircraft! You are missing a 100-ton Jetliner for crying out loud!
> 
> 
> 
> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Further for what purpose does the Government have to cover it up? They were prepared to shot the Jet down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Government did shoot down a Jetliner, but that had NOTHING to do with Flight 93 and this empty Shanksville field . . .
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...



I guess I can safely assume that an atomic bomb never hit Japan then either. I couldn't find a piece of that sucker anywhere.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

dilloduck said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Retired:
> 
> 
> 
> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, if the flight did not crash there, what the hell happened to it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If nothing. Flight 93 NEVER crashed into the empty Shanksville Field! What part of NEVER CRASHED are we having trouble comprehending? Look at the Official Government Picture and tell everyone what you see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well? I see an EMPTY HOLE in the EMPTY FIELD. What say you? :0)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets see. Hmmmmm. Maybe the 100-ton Jetliner is hiding under that rock!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey! I think the almost 50-feet tall tail section is hiding behind that blade of grass! You are the Retired Guy saying that a real 100-Ton Jetliner crashed into this little bitty hole. Right? :0)
> 
> 
> 
> A Retired Guy with so many questions should not be carrying so many stones. What radar? Who said anything about any radar? All I see in all of these pictures is AN EMPTY HOLE and that is all you see too.
> 
> 
> 
> What aircraft? First show us your pictures of Flight 93 crashed in this empty field and then start ranting about the aircraft! You are missing a 100-ton Jetliner for crying out loud!
> 
> 
> 
> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Further for what purpose does the Government have to cover it up? They were prepared to shot the Jet down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Government did shoot down a Jetliner, but that had NOTHING to do with Flight 93 and this empty Shanksville field . . .
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I can safely assume that an atomic bomb never hit Japan then either. I couldn't find a piece of that sucker anywhere.
Click to expand...


Yup, this was not a normal crash, the plane DOVE straight into the Ground at High speed. But don't tell the conspiracy whack jobs.


----------



## Terral

Hi Dill and Retired:



dilloduck said:


> I guess I can safely assume that an atomic bomb never hit Japan then either. I couldn't find a piece of that sucker anywhere.





RetiredGySgt said:


> Yup, this was not a normal crash, the plane DOVE straight into the Ground at High speed. But don't tell the conspiracy whack jobs.



Lets see. Neither of you can produce one picture of Flight 93 crashed in this empty field, but both of you want to continue believing that a real 100-ton Jetliner crashed into this empty field. Wonderful. Since nobody here can produce one picture of Flight 93 crashed ANYWHERE (none exist), then perhaps we are ready to begin looking into the AA77 Pentagon Case. You guys can continue posting one-liner nonsense on this thread, but these readers should already realize that no 100-ton Jetliner crashed into this empty Shanksville field on 9/11. Those among you wanting to continue believing Loyal Bushie LIES are all on your own.

BTW, Senor Bushie became the very first conspiracy whack job by saying a band of these people carried out these 9/11 Inside Jobs . . . 






. . . and you guys seem to agree with Bushie's Conspiracy Theory. 

GL,

Terral


----------



## xotoxi

I really don't like to talk about this because it is very traumatic.

But I think it is time to put this thread to rest.

Flight 93 *did *in fact crash in the field in Shanksville.

I know from personal experience, because I was on that flight and was the only survivor.  I was lucky to be sitting in the last seat because all of the other seats were destroyed.

You want proof?  I have a scar on my left elbow to prove it.

Sorry to put and end to this very interesting thread.


----------



## Terral

Hi Xotoxi:



xotoxi said:


> I really don't like to talk about this because it is very traumatic.



Traumatic? :0) Just show us your picture of Flight 93 crashed ANYWHERE and stop horsing around.



xotoxi said:


> But I think it is time to put this thread to rest.



This thread is DEAD already, so stop beating the dead horse. The new Pentagon Discussion started over here (link) without you . . . 



xotoxi said:


> Flight 93 *did *in fact crash in the field in Shanksville.



And we are supposed to believe that because Xotoxi said so? No. I did not believe Senor Bushie either . . . 



xotoxi said:


> I know from personal experience, because I was on that flight and was the only survivor.  I was lucky to be sitting in the last seat because all of the other seats were destroyed.



LOL! 

GL,

Terral


----------



## dilloduck

Terral said:


> Hi Xotoxi:
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't like to talk about this because it is very traumatic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Traumatic? :0) Just show us your picture of Flight 93 crashed ANYWHERE and stop horsing around.
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> But I think it is time to put this thread to rest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This thread is DEAD already, so stop beating the dead horse. The new Pentagon Discussion started over here (link) without you . . .
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Flight 93 *did *in fact crash in the field in Shanksville.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And we are supposed to believe that because Xotoxi said so? No. I did not believe Senor Bushie either . . .
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know from personal experience, because I was on that flight and was the only survivor.  I was lucky to be sitting in the last seat because all of the other seats were destroyed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL!
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


What is your code name with the CIA ?


----------



## xotoxi

Terral said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't like to talk about this because it is very traumatic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Traumatic? :0) Just show us your picture of Flight 93 crashed ANYWHERE and stop horsing around.
Click to expand...


Unfortunately, my camera was damaged during the crash.

And you are telling me to "stop horsing around"?  


Terral said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Flight 93 *did *in fact crash in the field in Shanksville.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And we are supposed to believe that because Xotoxi said so?
Click to expand...


And we are suppose to believe that it didn't crash because Terral says so?

*G me an F-ing B!*


----------



## Terral

Hi Xotoxi:



xotoxi said:


> And we are suppose to believe that it didn't crash because Terral says so?



Absolutely Not!!!! Do you see one line in the Opening Post saying to believe me and that is it? Get real!






Go ahead. Tell us what you see in the empty hole? This is the very location where 'you' seem to think a real 100-ton Jetliner crashed. My case has already been presented to my complete satisfaction 'and' everyone is at liberty to believe Loyal Bushie LIES if that makes you feel happy. 

The question then becomes: Who is more guilty of murdering thousands of innocent Americans on 9/11? Would that be Senor Bush, Karl Rove, Dick Cheney, Donald Rumsfeld and all the other inside-job bad guys, OR those among you perpetuating their LIES down to this very day? All of these things will be brought up again and again and again from every conceivable angle at the Judgment and in that day you will wish that Xotoxi had selected his terms more carefully . . . 

GL,

Terral


----------



## dilloduck

Terral said:


> Hi Xotoxi:
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> And we are suppose to believe that it didn't crash because Terral says so?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely Not!!!! Do you see one line in the Opening Post saying to believe me and that is it? Get real!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead. Tell us what you see in the empty hole? This is the very location where 'you' seem to think a real 100-ton Jetliner crashed. My case has already been presented to my complete satisfaction 'and' everyone is at liberty to believe Loyal Bushie LIES if that makes you feel happy.
> 
> The question then becomes: Who is more guilty of murdering thousands of innocent Americans on 9/11? Would that be Senor Bush, Karl Rove, Dick Cheney, Donald Rumsfeld and all the other inside-job bad guys, OR those among you perpetuating their LIES down to this very day? All of these things will be brought up again and again and again from every conceivable angle at the Judgment and in that day you will wish that Xotoxi had selected his terms more carefully . . .
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


Quit having us stare at an empty hole you sick bastard


----------



## Terral

Hi Dill:



dilloduck said:


> What is your code name with the CIA ?



CIA? :0) Here is the link to *My Letter To FBI Internal Affairs* (link). If you read from the very top of the page (*9/11 Was An Inside Job*), then you see that I name the *CIA* among all the other Inside-job Bad Guys; which makes no sense if I am working for the cotton-picking CIA running-in-place as a major part of the problem. 

Remember that the FBI and CIA and DoD are all pointing fingers at people like these guys for orchestrating the 9/11 attacks. 






You should suspect everyone of being an Inside-job DoD Operative, but place suspicion upon those running diversion for the *Official Bush Administration FBI/CIA/DoD Cover Story* . . . 

GL,

Terral


----------



## dilloduck

Terral said:


> Hi Dill:
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is your code name with the CIA ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CIA? :0) Here is the link to *My Letter To FBI Internal Affairs* (link). If you read from the very top of the page (*9/11 Was An Inside Job*), then you see that I name the *CIA* among all the other Inside-job Bad Guys; which makes no sense if I am working for the cotton-picking CIA running-in-place as a major part of the problem.
> 
> Remember that the FBI and CIA and DoD are all pointing fingers at people like these guys for orchestrating the 9/11 attacks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should suspect everyone of being an Inside-job DoD Operative, but place suspicion upon those running diversion for the *Official Bush Administration FBI/CIA/DoD Cover Story* . . .
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


Sure ---deny it. I know how you guys work.


----------



## DiveCon

yeah, cause they didnt have any photos of them digging the plane debrie out of the point where it impacted



oops, they did


----------



## DiveCon




----------



## DiveCon

sorry for the large pic
but it was the easiest way to post it


----------



## DavidS

So uh... umm... uhh... well, what exactly "happened" in that field? I mean something had to cause the big "hole" with smoke coming up from it and the bits and pieces of plane parts scattered about as Mad Scientist showed....

Was it a UFO?


----------



## xotoxi

DiveCon said:


> sorry for the large pic
> but it was the easiest way to post it



I wonder where bodies are buried of the people that witnessed the government officials burying that jet engine prior to 9/11.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Diuretic said:


> What's a "retired 9/11 apologist"?



Retired was just short for the user name of RetiredGySgt.a 9/11 apologist is someone who defends the fairy tale of the 9/11 coverup commission report and popular mechanics and blindly swallows the lies and propaganda of the government and media that muslims and Bin Laden were behind the 9/11 attacks.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

xotoxi said:


> And we are suppose to believe that it didn't crash because Terral says so?
> 
> *G me an F-ing B!*



and we are suppose to believe that it did crash there because you say so?

were suppose to believe that it did crash there despite the fact that there are no bodies,no plane wreckage,no engine parts there to prove it did happen?what drugs are you on? you trying to tell us that it did crash there,that we just cant see the wrekage cause its an invisable aircraft with invisible bodies ect ect? I love it.the 9/11 apologists hard at work again.


----------



## DiveCon

DavidS said:


> So uh... umm... uhh... well, what exactly "happened" in that field? I mean something had to cause the big "hole" with smoke coming up from it and the bits and pieces of plane parts scattered about as Mad Scientist showed....
> 
> Was it a UFO?


must have been


----------



## DiveCon

9/11 inside job said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> And we are suppose to believe that it didn't crash because Terral says so?
> 
> *G me an F-ing B!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and we are suppose to believe that it did crash there because you say so?
> 
> were suppose to believe that it did crash there despite the fact that there are no bodies,no plane wreckage,no engine parts there to prove it did happen?what drugs are you on? you trying to tell us that it did crash there,that we just cant see the wrekage cause its an invisable aircraft with invisible bodies ect ect? I love it.the 9/11 apologists hard at work again.
Click to expand...

no, believe it because there is overwhelming evidence of it


----------



## LA RAM FAN

DavidS said:


> So uh... umm... uhh... well, what exactly "happened" in that field? I mean something had to cause the big "hole" with smoke coming up from it and the bits and pieces of plane parts scattered about as Mad Scientist showed....
> 
> Was it a UFO?



uh He addressed that for you in his next post after Mad Scientist posted those pics of obvious planted parts of a jet airliner.Please look at his post after MS'S and read it,not just the posts of the defenders of the coverup of 9/11. also where are the bodies from the crash,did they vaporize?LOL.priceless.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

dilloduck said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Xotoxi:
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't like to talk about this because it is very traumatic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Traumatic? :0) Just show us your picture of Flight 93 crashed ANYWHERE and stop horsing around.
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is DEAD already, so stop beating the dead horse. The new Pentagon Discussion started over here (link) without you . . .
> 
> 
> 
> And we are supposed to believe that because Xotoxi said so? No. I did not believe Senor Bushie either . . .
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know from personal experience, because I was on that flight and was the only survivor.  I was lucky to be sitting in the last seat because all of the other seats were destroyed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL!
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is your code name with the CIA ?
Click to expand...


Damn I had no idea there were so many people here as ignorant as Retired and Divecon.This post alone proves your as dense as they are.Your incredibly ignorant about how the CIA operates.The CIA has plants everywhere on message boards who try to brainwash people like me and this thread starter that the official version is true,they NEVER criticize the report. I have debated one that posts here at THIS site.He always posts lies and disinformation all the time.man this place is full of ignorant 9/11 apologists.I love it.


----------



## DavidS

9/11 inside job said:


> DavidS said:
> 
> 
> 
> So uh... umm... uhh... well, what exactly "happened" in that field? I mean something had to cause the big "hole" with smoke coming up from it and the bits and pieces of plane parts scattered about as Mad Scientist showed....
> 
> Was it a UFO?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uh He addressed that for you in his next post after Mad Scientist posted those pics of obvious planted parts of a jet airliner.Please look at his post after MS'S and read it,not just the posts of the defenders of the coverup of 9/11. also where are the bodies from the crash,did they vaporize?LOL.priceless.
Click to expand...


Claim: "Residents and workers at businesses outside Shanksville, Somerset County, reported discovering clothing, books, papers and what appeared to be human remains," states a Pittsburgh Post-Gazette article dated Sept. 13, 2001. "Others reported what appeared to be crash debris floating in Indian Lake, nearly 6 miles from the immediate crash scene." Commenting on reports that Indian Lake residents collected debris, Think AndAsk.com speculates: "On Sept. 10, 2001, a strong cold front pushed through the area, and behind it  winds blew northerly. Since Flight 93 crashed west-southwest of Indian Lake, it was impossible for debris to fly perpendicular to wind direction. ... The FBI lied." And the significance of widespread debris? Theorists claim the plane was breaking up before it crashed. TheForbiddenKnowledge.com states bluntly: "Without a doubt, Flight 93 was shot down."

FACT: Wallace Miller, Somerset County coroner, tells PM no body parts were found in Indian Lake. Human remains were confined to a 70-acre area directly surrounding the crash site. Paper and tiny scraps of sheetmetal, however, did land in the lake. "Very light debris will fly into the air, because of the concussion," says former National Transportation Safety Board investigator Matthew McCormick. Indian Lake is less than 1.5 miles southeast of the impact crater  not 6 miles  easily within range of debris blasted skyward by the heat of the explosion from the crash. And the wind that day was northwesterly, at 9 to 12 mph, which means it was blowing from the northwest  toward Indian Lake.


----------



## DiveCon

9/11 inside job said:


> DavidS said:
> 
> 
> 
> So uh... umm... uhh... well, what exactly "happened" in that field? I mean something had to cause the big "hole" with smoke coming up from it and the bits and pieces of plane parts scattered about as Mad Scientist showed....
> 
> Was it a UFO?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uh He addressed that for you in his next post after Mad Scientist posted those pics of obvious planted parts of a jet airliner.Please look at his post after MS'S and read it,not just the posts of the defenders of the coverup of 9/11. also where are the bodies from the crash,did they vaporize?LOL.priceless.
Click to expand...

no, you moron, they didnt "vaporize"
that is nothing but a deflection you asshole moron troofers claim


----------



## LA RAM FAN

DavidS said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DavidS said:
> 
> 
> 
> So uh... umm... uhh... well, what exactly "happened" in that field? I mean something had to cause the big "hole" with smoke coming up from it and the bits and pieces of plane parts scattered about as Mad Scientist showed....
> 
> Was it a UFO?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uh He addressed that for you in his next post after Mad Scientist posted those pics of obvious planted parts of a jet airliner.Please look at his post after MS'S and read it,not just the posts of the defenders of the coverup of 9/11. also where are the bodies from the crash,did they vaporize?LOL.priceless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Claim: "Residents and workers at businesses outside Shanksville, Somerset County, reported discovering clothing, books, papers and what appeared to be human remains," states a Pittsburgh Post-Gazette article dated Sept. 13, 2001. "Others reported what appeared to be crash debris floating in Indian Lake, nearly 6 miles from the immediate crash scene." Commenting on reports that Indian Lake residents collected debris, Think AndAsk.com speculates: "On Sept. 10, 2001, a strong cold front pushed through the area, and behind it  winds blew northerly. Since Flight 93 crashed west-southwest of Indian Lake, it was impossible for debris to fly perpendicular to wind direction. ... The FBI lied." And the significance of widespread debris? Theorists claim the plane was breaking up before it crashed. TheForbiddenKnowledge.com states bluntly: "Without a doubt, Flight 93 was shot down."
> 
> FACT: Wallace Miller, Somerset County coroner, tells PM no body parts were found in Indian Lake. Human remains were confined to a 70-acre area directly surrounding the crash site. Paper and tiny scraps of sheetmetal, however, did land in the lake. "Very light debris will fly into the air, because of the concussion," says former National Transportation Safety Board investigator Matthew McCormick. Indian Lake is less than 1.5 miles southeast of the impact crater  not 6 miles  easily within range of debris blasted skyward by the heat of the explosion from the crash. And the wind that day was northwesterly, at 9 to 12 mph, which means it was blowing from the northwest  toward Indian Lake.
Click to expand...


Im not interested in what the corporate controlled CIA plant mainstream media has to report,I want to see the photos of these bodies and the luggage  the corporate controlled Pittsburgh Post Gazette CLAIMS these people reported.Lets see PHOTGRAPHS of the bodies and luggage and the engines of the pics he posted, not just an article from the corporate controlled CIA media. The debris was scattered over 8 miles wide so it couldnt have crashed there.Forbidden Knowledge is right because witnesses reported seeing the airliner shot down.It was shot down just like flight 93 was shot down back in the 90's where we were lied to about that one as well saying B.S back then that it was a mechanical malfuntion that caused the airliner to crash.Lets see the photos,not what some mainstream media article reports.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

xotoxi said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for the large pic
> but it was the easiest way to post it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder where bodies are buried of the people that witnessed the government officials burying that jet engine prior to 9/11.
Click to expand...


you would flunk out of detective school within a minute of the first question they asked you on your first day.They probably never had to bury any of the bodies of people like that because it was probably planted there within minutes after the hole was dug up in the night unbeknowest to them.Cheney,Bush,Rumsfield,ect should be put under a lie detector test,maybe that would give us better answers to what really happened.


----------



## DiveCon

9/11 inside job said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for the large pic
> but it was the easiest way to post it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder where bodies are buried of the people that witnessed the government officials burying that jet engine prior to 9/11.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you would flunk out of detective school within a minute of the first question they asked you on your first day.They probably never had to bury any of the bodies of people like that because it was probably planted there within minutes after the hole was dug up in the night unbeknowest to them.Cheney,Bush,Rumsfield,ect should be put under a lie detector test,maybe that would give us better answers to what really happened.
Click to expand...

so who dug the hole before the first responders got there?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Terral said:


> What the? :0)
> 
> Why are you guys filling this thread with one-liner drivel? All you need is one picture of Flight 93 crashed in the empty field. Good Luck finding one, because none exists. Thank you all for helping us define 'DUPES.' This pic might help you see the light! :0)
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral



yep that seems to be all they can do when they are defeated.He challenged you guys to come up with ONE photo showing a pic of flight 93 crashing in that empty field.you couldnt.you just made yourselfs look like morons saying he was a CIA agent-like a CIA agent would actually criticise the 9/11 report, and planting words in his mouth like 9/11 apologists always do saying crap like-so because you say it didnt happen terrel,were suppose to believe you? when he NEVER once stated that. congrats for proving that your in denial as usual,he asked you to back up your theorys that it didnt by posting ONE photo of a wreck site in the field like you see in a field when an airliner crashes,you couldnt.dont take defeat too hard.Thanks for proving the government was lying terrel,well done.time to end this thread now.


----------



## DiveCon

9/11 inside job said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the? :0)
> 
> Why are you guys filling this thread with one-liner drivel? All you need is one picture of Flight 93 crashed in the empty field. Good Luck finding one, because none exists. Thank you all for helping us define 'DUPES.' This pic might help you see the light! :0)
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yep that seems to be all they can do when they are defeated.He challenged you guys to come up with ONE photo showing a pic of flight 93 crashing in that empty field.you couldnt.you just made yourselfs look like morons saying he was a CIA agent-like a CIA agent would actually criticise the 9/11 report, and planting words in his mouth like 9/11 apologists always do saying crap like-so because you say it didnt happen terrel,were suppose to believe you? when he NEVER once stated that. congrats for proving that your in denial as usual,he asked you to back up your theorys that it didnt by posting ONE photo of a wreck site in the field like you see in a field when an airliner crashes,you couldnt.dont take defeat too hard.Thanks for proving the government was lying terrel,well done.time to end this thread now.
Click to expand...

ok, moron, answer my question
who dug that hole before the first responders showed up that day
and it was DAYTIME
or are you claiming it was dug the night before?
and if so, who did it, and how come NO ONE saw them


----------



## xotoxi

DiveCon said:


> ok, moron, answer my question
> who dug that hole before the first responders showed up that day
> and it was DAYTIME
> or are you claiming it was dug the night before?
> and if so, who did it, and how come NO ONE saw them




People saw them.

But the government rounded all of those people up, killed them, and put all of their bodies in the WTC on the morning of 9/11.  Then, the government flew the planes into...




*
NO!  HOLD ON!  I CAN'T DO IT!  I CAN'T SATIRIZE THESE HOOLIGANS AND CONSPIRACY THEORISTS NO MATTER HOW HARD I TRY! 

I FEEL FILTHY!  I MUST BATHE!*


----------



## Terral

Hi David:

If all the name-calling stupidity has subsided for one minute . . . David is making a good case here . . .  



DavidS said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> So uh... umm... uhh... well, what exactly "happened" in that field? I mean something had to cause the big "hole" with smoke coming up from it and the bits and pieces of plane parts scattered about as Mad Scientist showed....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DavidS >> Was it a UFO?
> 
> uh He addressed that for you in his next post after Mad Scientist posted those pics of obvious planted parts of a jet airliner.Please look at his post after MS'S and read it,not just the posts of the defenders of the coverup of 9/11. also where are the bodies from the crash,did they vaporize?LOL.priceless.
> 
> David&#8217;s Reply >> Claim: "Residents and workers at businesses outside Shanksville, Somerset County, reported discovering clothing, books, papers and what appeared to be human remains," states a Pittsburgh Post-Gazette article dated Sept. 13, 2001.
Click to expand...


David is posting information that is very near &#8216;the&#8217; 911Truth if we pay careful attention. Yes. &#8216;A&#8217; Jetliner was shot down on 9/11, but &#8216;not&#8217; Flight 93. First of all, *the &#8216;real&#8217; Flight 93* landed safely at *Cleveland Hopkins International Airport* on 9/11 (Rense.com story + Free Market  News Story) where it was evacuated and moved to a secure area at the airport. Flight 175 also landed safely on 9/11 (story).    



DavidS said:


> "Others reported what appeared to be crash debris floating in Indian Lake, nearly 6 miles from the immediate crash scene." Commenting on reports that Indian Lake residents collected debris, Think AndAsk.com speculates: "On Sept. 10, 2001, a strong cold front pushed through the area, and behind it &#8212; winds blew northerly. Since Flight 93 crashed west-southwest of Indian Lake, it was impossible for debris to fly perpendicular to wind direction. ... The FBI lied." And the significance of widespread debris? Theorists claim the plane was breaking up before it crashed. TheForbiddenKnowledge.com states bluntly: "Without a doubt, Flight 93 was shot down."



Since Flight 93 did NOT get shot down and DID NOT crash anywhere, then what DID the military shoot down? :0) A good characterization of what really happened can be gleaned from this WingTV.net story, but remember that the &#8216;real&#8217; Flight 93 landed safely in Cleveland . . .  

Phantom Flight 93:



> *FLIGHT 93 SOLVED*
> 
> Phantom Flight 93: The Shanksville-Flight 93 Hoax puts forth an extremely convincing argument that *Flight 93 did not meet its demise in Shanksville, Pa. on the morning of September 11, 2001*, but was instead shot down by U.S. military forces and subsequently crash landed in the rural hamlet of New Baltimore, Pa., 6-8 miles away from where the government alleges this event took place. Furthermore, to create a massive diversionary site to draw attention away from the actual wreckage in New Baltimore, *a missile was fired into an abandoned strip mine in Shanksville, Pa. &#8211; the result of this ordnance blast being a 200-foot mushroom cloud and an 8-10 foot deep crater*, but absolutely no airplane wreckage whatsoever. In other words, while the media&#8217;s attention was focused on Shanksville, the actual debris from Flight 93 was clandestinely being scuttled away from New Baltimore, Pa., which had been immediately cordoned-off by the FBI and local State Police.



David&#8217;s Jetliner debris field actually extends some eight miles away to New Baltimore (more on that here), but the Jetliner actually shot down is NOT the real Flight 93 . . .  



> *Also included in Phantom Flight 93:*
> 
> - First-hand eyewitness testimony of* a missile being launched into Shanksville, which resulted in a massive hoax and cover-up being perpetrated on the American people.*



Eventually those of you studying &#8216;the&#8217; 911Truth of all these related 9/11 attacks will realize that &#8216;missiles&#8217; are the common denominator in &#8216;all&#8217; of these 9/11 atrocities. For those of you asking, the little hole (pic) was created on 9/11 by the same type of missile (built by Raytheon)  that struck the Pentagon at *9:31:39 AM* (see my Pentagon OP). Remember from the OP of 'this' thread that* the original Shanksville 'strip mine' hole* appears in the *4/20/1994 U.S Geological Survey Image* *here* *<< Click* and see for yourself. :0) 



> - Claims that emergency rooms in Shanksville were originally notified to be prepared for victims from TWO separate airplane crash sites.
> 
> - The emergence of three (or more) wreckage-debris sites in Southwest Pennsylvania, not simply one as the government alleges.



This Flight 93 story is actually more complicated than many realize . . . 



> - Irrefutable evidence that there was NO plane at Shanksville, but instead Flight 93 (or something purporting to be Flight 93) actually crash landed in New Baltimore, Pa.



The Jetliner that was shot down and crashed near New Baltimore was a Jetliner used in *&#8220;MILITARY EXERCISE NORTHERN VIGILANCE&#8221;* (story), which was just one of five military exercises carried out as &#8216;cover&#8217; for these 9/11 attacks. The best source for more information on these exercises is Michael Ruppert&#8217;s book *&#8220;Crossing The Rubicon&#8221;* (PDF file) described by Michael Kane (here). The simple truth is that our government has never produced even one *&#8216;time-change&#8217; maintenance part* (Colonel George Nelson&#8217;s story again), because of the four 9/11 Jetliners, two never took off (AA11, AA77) and the other two landed safely (Flights 93 and 175).   



> - Admissions by the Department of Defense based on seismographic data that the government blatantly lied about its Flight 93 timeline.



That is a gross understatement to say the very least. :0)

GL,

Terral


----------



## DiveCon

Terral said:


> Hi David:
> 
> If all the name-calling stupidity has subsided for one minute . . . David is making a good case here . . .
> 
> 
> 
> DavidS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> So uh... umm... uhh... well, what exactly "happened" in that field? I mean something had to cause the big "hole" with smoke coming up from it and the bits and pieces of plane parts scattered about as Mad Scientist showed....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DavidS >> Was it a UFO?
> 
> uh He addressed that for you in his next post after Mad Scientist posted those pics of obvious planted parts of a jet airliner.Please look at his post after MS'S and read it,not just the posts of the defenders of the coverup of 9/11. also where are the bodies from the crash,did they vaporize?LOL.priceless.
> 
> David&#8217;s Reply >> Claim: "Residents and workers at businesses outside Shanksville, Somerset County, reported discovering clothing, books, papers and what appeared to be human remains," states a Pittsburgh Post-Gazette article dated Sept. 13, 2001.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> David is posting information that is very near &#8216;the&#8217; 911Truth if we pay careful attention. Yes. &#8216;A&#8217; Jetliner was shot down on 9/11, but &#8216;not&#8217; Flight 93. First of all, *the &#8216;real&#8217; Flight 93* landed safely at *Cleveland Hopkins International Airport* on 9/11 (Rense.com story + Free Market  News Story) where it was evacuated and moved to a secure area at the airport. Flight 175 also landed safely on 9/11 (story).
> 
> 
> 
> Since Flight 93 did NOT get shot down and DID NOT crash anywhere, then what DID the military shoot down? :0) A good characterization of what really happened can be gleaned from this WingTV.net story, but remember that the &#8216;real&#8217; Flight 93 landed safely in Cleveland . . .
> 
> Phantom Flight 93:
> 
> 
> 
> David&#8217;s Jetliner debris field actually extends some eight miles away to New Baltimore (more on that here), but the Jetliner actually shot down is NOT the real Flight 93 . . .
> 
> 
> 
> Eventually those of you studying &#8216;the&#8217; 911Truth of all these related 9/11 attacks will realize that &#8216;missiles&#8217; are the common denominator in &#8216;all&#8217; of these 9/11 atrocities. For those of you asking, the little hole (pic) was created on 9/11 by the same type of missile (built by Raytheon)  that struck the Pentagon at *9:31:39 AM* (see my Pentagon OP). Remember from the OP of 'this' thread that* the original Shanksville 'strip mine' hole* appears in the *4/20/1994 U.S Geological Survey Image* *here* *<< Click* and see for yourself. :0)
> 
> 
> 
> This Flight 93 story is actually more complicated than many realize . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Irrefutable evidence that there was NO plane at Shanksville, but instead Flight 93 (or something purporting to be Flight 93) actually crash landed in New Baltimore, Pa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Jetliner that was shot down and crashed near New Baltimore was a Jetliner used in *&#8220;MILITARY EXERCISE NORTHERN VIGILANCE&#8221;* (story), which was just one of five military exercises carried out as &#8216;cover&#8217; for these 9/11 attacks. The best source for more information on these exercises is Michael Ruppert&#8217;s book *&#8220;Crossing The Rubicon&#8221;* (PDF file) described by Michael Kane (here). The simple truth is that our government has never produced even one *&#8216;time-change&#8217; maintenance part* (Colonel George Nelson&#8217;s story again), because of the four 9/11 Jetliners, two never took off (AA11, AA77) and the other two landed safely (Flights 93 and 175).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Admissions by the Department of Defense based on seismographic data that the government blatantly lied about its Flight 93 timeline.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is a gross understatement to say the very least. :0)
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...

every one of those claims is a hoax
not a bit of truth in ANY of it


----------



## xotoxi

Terral said:


> *the &#8216;real&#8217; Flight 93* landed safely at *Cleveland Hopkins International Airport* on 9/11 where it was evacuated and moved to a secure area at the airport.




Then where are all of the passengers that were on Flight 93?  

After they were evacuated and moved to a secure area of the airport, were they executed and dumped into a shallow grave?

And what about the passengers that called their loved ones and told them that they were going to attack the hijackers?

Were they Emmy Award winning actors?


----------



## RetiredGySgt

xotoxi said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> *the real Flight 93* landed safely at *Cleveland Hopkins International Airport* on 9/11 where it was evacuated and moved to a secure area at the airport.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then where are all of the passengers that were on Flight 93?
> 
> After they were evacuated and moved to a secure area of the airport, were they executed and dumped into a shallow grave?
> 
> And what about the passengers that called their loved ones and told them that they were going to attack the hijackers?
> 
> Were they Emmy Award winning actors?
Click to expand...


Don't confuse him with FACTS.


----------



## eots

YouTube - Fake 9/11 Call From Flight 93 Exposed!


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> YouTube - Fake 9/11 Call From Flight 93 Exposed!


you moron, they KNEW other planes had been hyjacked because OTHER people on the plane had made calls
you just keep showing how fucking ignorant you and all troofers are

all this proves is troofers are liars and will twist anything to fit their idiotic conspiracies


----------



## xotoxi

eots said:


> YouTube - Fake 9/11 Call From Flight 93 Exposed!




Disturbing.


----------



## DiveCon

xotoxi said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Fake 9/11 Call From Flight 93 Exposed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disturbing.
Click to expand...

yeah, that scary background music was troubling


----------



## xotoxi

DiveCon said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Fake 9/11 Call From Flight 93 Exposed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disturbing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, that scary background music was troubling
Click to expand...


I find it disturbing that someone would make a mockery of someone's last communication with their loved ones.

And yes, the background music was troubling.


----------



## DiveCon

xotoxi said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Disturbing.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, that scary background music was troubling
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I find it disturbing that someone would make a mockery of someone's last communication with their loved ones.
> 
> And yes, the background music was troubling.
Click to expand...

troofers dont seem to care who or what they lie or twist


----------



## xotoxi

DiveCon said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, that scary background music was troubling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find it disturbing that someone would make a mockery of someone's last communication with their loved ones.
> 
> And yes, the background music was troubling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> troofers dont seem to care who or what they lie or twist
Click to expand...



Actually, if I was going to trial for murder, I would hope that one of them was on my jury.


----------



## DiveCon

xotoxi said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find it disturbing that someone would make a mockery of someone's last communication with their loved ones.
> 
> And yes, the background music was troubling.
> 
> 
> 
> troofers dont seem to care who or what they lie or twist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, if I was going to trial for murder, I would hope that one of them was on my jury.
Click to expand...

i wouldnt
they cant look at facts and come to the proper conclusion


----------



## Godboy

DiveCon said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> troofers dont seem to care who or what they lie or twist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, if I was going to trial for murder, I would hope that one of them was on my jury.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i wouldnt
> they cant look at facts and come to the proper conclusion
Click to expand...


Ohhhh shit! The slam dunk trophy goes to DiveCon.


----------



## xotoxi

DiveCon said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> troofers dont seem to care who or what they lie or twist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, if I was going to trial for murder, I would hope that one of them was on my jury.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i wouldnt
> they cant look at facts and come to the proper conclusion
Click to expand...


But don't you agree that they would help out your case with the "reasonable doubt" part?


----------



## RetiredGySgt

xotoxi said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, if I was going to trial for murder, I would hope that one of them was on my jury.
> 
> 
> 
> i wouldnt
> they cant look at facts and come to the proper conclusion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But don't you agree that they would help out your case with the "reasonable doubt" part?
Click to expand...


NO, they might decide if things were going your way that YOU set it all up.


----------



## Terral

Hi DiveCon:

I wonder why the mods around here allow you guys to swear and carry on this way . . . Lordy . . . 



DiveCon said:


> you moron, they KNEW other planes had been hyjacked because OTHER people on the plane had made calls
> you just keep showing how fucking ignorant you and all troofers are
> all this proves is troofers are liars and will twist anything to fit their idiotic conspiracies



This guy continues attacking registered members with insults and name-calling and flaming remarks and obscenities to beat the band, but here is a good example of ignorant right here:






Okay, hotshot (Conman): Lets forget that everyone is looking at a picture of where you say Flight 93 crashed. Just look at the picture and tell yourself and everyone here *exactly what you do see* and we can begin drawing conclusions about *the liars in this discussion* who have NO PICTURES to justify their blind faith in Senor Bushies NONSENSE. Here you go sports fans: *I see AN EMPTY HOLE in an EMPTY FIELD*, exactly like the OP says. DiveCon is proving NOTHING in this debate at all, but that he can make a complete fool of himself with his own nonsense and stupidity. The most *idiotic conspiracy theory of all* is that a band of *Bearded Jihadist Radicals* (pic) pulled off all of the related 9/11 attacks, but that is exactly what this Conman would have you believe; even though *he has no evidence* to support *his idiotic conspiracy theory!* BTW, at least 7 of the 'supposed' hijackers have been found alive. Story and Story. 

Every one-liner and two-liner post from these idiots should be deleted from this thread, which would already be the case if *the 911Truth* had any real meaning around here. Everything these *Official Cover Story Conmen* say about others sees three witnesses pointing straight back at their own nonsense and utter stupidity . . . 

My days on this Board are numbered, because of the roving band of flaming idiots that the powers-that-be allow to disrupt these deliberations from start to finish. This kind of ridiculous swearing and flaming and name-calling and nonsense is not tolerated on most Boards, but for some reason this is par for the course around here. I do believe that is the primary reason that the number of serious writers here will continue to remain very low, because nobody wants to see this nonsense where the inmates appear to be running the asylum . . . 

GL,

Terral


----------



## RetiredGySgt

Ohh look. The liar and retard is now trying to silence and censor those that show his ignorant views are, well , Ignorant. I suggest you see a shrink, they can help with your delusions.

Ohh and YOU don't get to tell anyone else what they can and can not post on this board, nor do you get to tell moderators what they must do. Your whole schtick is to post bullshit and when pointed out it is garbage pretend the responses are not relevant.

I have an idea.... if you find the vast majority of this board to stupid for you, you can always exersize your freedom to associate and leave.


----------



## Xenophon

Terral said:


> I wonder why the mods around here allow you guys to swear and carry on this way . . . Lordy . . .


The bigger mystery is how a fucktard like you managed to escape the institution.


----------



## xotoxi

Terral said:


> ...nobody wants to see this nonsense where the *inmates appear to be running the asylum*...



Terral...

Just FYI:  *you are not running this place.*

You are our entertainment.


----------



## DiveCon

Terral said:


> Hi DiveCon:
> 
> I wonder why the mods around here allow you guys to swear and carry on this way . . . Lordy . . .
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> you moron, they KNEW other planes had been hyjacked because OTHER people on the plane had made calls
> you just keep showing how fucking ignorant you and all troofers are
> all this proves is troofers are liars and will twist anything to fit their idiotic conspiracies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This guy continues attacking &#8216;registered members&#8217; with insults and name-calling and flaming remarks and obscenities to beat the band, but here is a good example of &#8216;ignorant&#8217; right here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, hotshot (Conman): Let&#8217;s forget that everyone is looking at a picture of where &#8216;you say&#8217; Flight 93 crashed. Just look at the picture and tell yourself and everyone here *exactly what you &#8216;do&#8217; see* &#8216;and&#8217; we can begin drawing conclusions about *the &#8216;liars&#8217; in this discussion* who have NO PICTURES to justify their blind faith in Senor Bushie&#8217;s NONSENSE. Here you go sports fans: *I see AN EMPTY HOLE in an EMPTY FIELD*, exactly like the OP says. DiveCon is proving NOTHING in this debate at all, but that he can make a complete fool of himself with his own nonsense and stupidity. The most *idiotic conspiracy theory of all* is that a band of *Bearded Jihadist Radicals* (pic) pulled off all of the related 9/11 attacks, but that is exactly what this Conman would have you believe; even though *he has no evidence* to support *&#8216;his&#8217; idiotic conspiracy theory!* BTW, at least 7 of the 'supposed' hijackers have been found alive. Story and Story.
> 
> Every one-liner and two-liner post from these idiots should be deleted from this thread, which would already be the case if *&#8216;the&#8217; 911Truth* had any real meaning around here. Everything these *Official Cover Story Conmen* say about others sees three witnesses pointing straight back at their own nonsense and utter stupidity . . .
> 
> My days on this Board are numbered, because of the roving band of flaming idiots that the powers-that-be allow to disrupt these deliberations from start to finish. This kind of ridiculous swearing and flaming and name-calling and nonsense is not tolerated on most Boards, but for some reason this is par for the course around here. I do believe that is the primary reason that the number of serious writers here will continue to remain very low, because nobody wants to see this nonsense where the inmates appear to be running the asylum . . .
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...

you guys lie too much to be called anything even remotely like truth
yes, that is a hole that a 757 crashed into
and you posting it over and over and over again wont change that FACT

why is it you morons NEVER use any of the OTHER photos from that case?
Hmmm?


----------



## Terral

Hi DiveCon:



DiveCon said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi DiveCon:
> 
> I wonder why the mods around here allow you guys to swear and carry on this way . . . Lordy . . .
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> you moron, they KNEW other planes had been hyjacked because OTHER people on the plane had made calls
> you just keep showing how fucking ignorant you and all troofers are
> all this proves is troofers are liars and will twist anything to fit their idiotic conspiracies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This guy continues attacking &#8216;registered members&#8217; with insults and name-calling and flaming remarks and obscenities to beat the band, but here is a good example of &#8216;ignorant&#8217; right here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, hotshot (Conman): Let&#8217;s forget that everyone is looking at a picture of where &#8216;you say&#8217; Flight 93 crashed. Just look at the picture and tell yourself and everyone here *exactly what you &#8216;do&#8217; see* &#8216;and&#8217; we can begin drawing conclusions about *the &#8216;liars&#8217; in this discussion* who have NO PICTURES to justify their blind faith in Senor Bushie&#8217;s NONSENSE. Here you go sports fans: *I see AN EMPTY HOLE in an EMPTY FIELD*, exactly like the OP says. DiveCon is proving NOTHING in this debate at all, but that he can make a complete fool of himself with his own nonsense and stupidity. The most *idiotic conspiracy theory of all* is that a band of *Bearded Jihadist Radicals* (pic) pulled off all of the related 9/11 attacks, but that is exactly what this Conman would have you believe; even though *he has no evidence* to support *&#8216;his&#8217; idiotic conspiracy theory!* BTW, at least 7 of the 'supposed' hijackers have been found alive. Story and Story.
> 
> Every one-liner and two-liner post from these idiots should be deleted from this thread, which would already be the case if *&#8216;the&#8217; 911Truth* had any real meaning around here. Everything these *Official Cover Story Conmen* say about others sees three witnesses pointing straight back at their own nonsense and utter stupidity . . .
> 
> My days on this Board are numbered, because of the roving band of flaming idiots that the powers-that-be allow to disrupt these deliberations from start to finish. This kind of ridiculous swearing and flaming and name-calling and nonsense is not tolerated on most Boards, but for some reason this is par for the course around here. I do believe that is the primary reason that the number of serious writers here will continue to remain very low, because nobody wants to see this nonsense where the inmates appear to be running the asylum . . .
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you guys lie too much to be called anything even remotely like truth
> yes, that is a hole that a 757 crashed into
> and you posting it over and over and over again wont change that FACT
Click to expand...


How does DiveCon explain the grass growing on all the inclines in the itsy bitsy little hole? :0) 






How did any &#8216;planted&#8217; parts find their way &#8216;underneath&#8217; the grass that is growing on all the inclines in the empty hole? The photographer is kneeling down to take this picture, but the elevation of his camera lens is the same as the top of the hood on that little fire truck. This little hole can be no more than just four feet deep &#8216;and&#8217; DiveCon says a real 100-ton Jetliner crashed here like this:






Oh yeah. Right. That is possible. :0) 






See the problem? The hole is EMPTY and people talk about the size of the itsy bitsy hole, because there is obviously NO PLANE HERE; not even a little baby Cessna 172L. Why do I continue showing the same pictures of the little empty hole like this?






That is really very simple: The photographers quickly realized that there was nothing like this (pic) or this (pic) to photograph, so they took a few shots and left the empty field. :0) 






This picture from the Post #5 in this debate shows just how much &#8216;evidence&#8217; the Official Cover Story people are missing from their &#8216;empty hole&#8217; that has grass growing on all the inclines in the photograph taken on 4/20/1994 (here). 

All of the Official Pictures (like the first one in the OP) show AN EMPTY HOLE. Period. 



DiveCon said:


> why is it you morons NEVER use any of the OTHER photos from that case?
> Hmmm?


 
Where are Dive&#8217;s Pictures of Flight 93 crashed anywhere? Let&#8217;s see. What do you see in this one?






I know! We all see the evidence of AN EMPTY HOLE. :0)






What about this one? Need any help? I see another picture of THE EMPTY HOLE. The question becomes: Why do you keep bumping this thread with no pictures of Flight 93 crashed in the little empty hole? All of the pictures taken in the empty Shanksville field on 9/11 (search them here) show the same EMPTY HOLE, which is no mystery to those among us who 'know' the 911Truth.

Senor Bushie Cover Story DUPES <<-- 

GL,

Terral


----------



## DiamondDave

9/11 Conspiracies, The: Fact or Fiction, , A&E Shop


----------



## Terral

Hi Dave:

Whats the matter Dave? You have no pictures of Flight 93 crashed in the little bitty empty hole either? 



DiamondDave said:


> 9/11 Conspiracies, The: Fact or Fiction, , A&E Shop



And you think that Jim Meigs and his band of Popular Mechanics LIARS (My rebuttal to their WTC nonsense) are going to produce even one picture of anything in the empty Shanksville field other than the EMPTY HOLE?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s2THs3oNooM]YouTube - Laugh Out Loud[/ame] 

I swear that you guys are going to cost me a rib or two. :0)

GL,

Terral


----------



## elvis

the REAL flight 93 landed in area 51.  It was flown there by Jimmy Hoffa


----------



## DiamondDave

Have you ever been around anything that crashed at high speed?? Have you ever seen explosion holes??

You fucking worthless piece of ape shit

You have not given even one shred of evidence that any of your inane theories are true... you start off with a small piece of truth that is then blown so much out of proportion and reality that it is hardly recognizable when you are done spinning your tale of bullshit

All your little theories have been debunked time and time again with facts and common sense...

Again.. it's a shame that a piece of shit like you is alive when innocent people died in the terrorist attacks


----------



## xotoxi

*HEY!  THAT'S ENOUGH!  

YOU'VE STEPPED OVER THE LINE, DIAMOND DAVE!*





DiamondDave (To Terral) said:


> You fucking worthless piece of ape shit





There is *NO NEED *to denegrate ape shit like that!


----------



## DiveCon

xotoxi said:


> *HEY!  THAT'S ENOUGH!
> 
> YOU'VE STEPPED OVER THE LINE, DIAMOND DAVE!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiamondDave (To Terral) said:
> 
> 
> 
> You fucking worthless piece of ape shit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is *NO NEED *to denegrate ape shit like that!
Click to expand...


----------



## Newby

My brother-in-law and sister-in-law live about a mile away from the crash site, they own about 50 acres across from Indian Lake.  My sister in law was outside in her garden and she heard the plane going down, she actually felt and heard the crash from her location.  Her children were up at the school that morning, and she ran to her car to go up there because she knew whatever happened had happened right around where the school was located.  The children were all knocked out of their seats and onto the floor when the crash happened, and school was immediately closed and the children sent hom.  Right after I heard about the plane crashing up there we all called to be sure that everyone was okay.  They personally know many of the first responders to the crash site.  To make a mockery out of the lives of these people is truly pathetic and sad.  You would never feel that way were you able to personally visit the memorial at the crash site and feel the sense of loss that surrounds the area.


----------



## Terral

Hi David:



DiamondDave said:


> Have you ever been around anything that crashed at high speed?? Have you ever seen explosion holes??


 
  Hey David: Are you going to show us just one picture of Flight 93 crashed in the empty hole, or do you intend on questioning me to death? :0) 



DiamondDave said:


> You fucking worthless piece of ape shit


 

Sticks and stones, David. BTW, do you kiss yo momma with that mouth? :0) 



DiamondDave said:


> You have not given even one shred of evidence that any of your inane theories are true...


 
  You sound angry today, David. Let&#8217;s look at the first picture from the Opening Post (OP) again and see if that might help:






  I have an idea, David, so let&#8217;s try something new: Let&#8217;s suppose for one minute that this picture was taken in an empty field in Ohio or maybe Illinois somewhere yesterday about 1 PM in the afternoon. Then let&#8217;s suppose I told you a 100-ton Jetliner like this crashed there:






  Let&#8217;s see: How many of *these parts* do we see in the picture of the empty hole above to tell us that a real 100-ton Jetliner crashed there? How about the *6-ton engines* (pic = they are big ones and everything) or maybe parts from *the landing gear* (nice big shot there David) or one of the *two hundred seats* (pic)? The *sixty-ton titanium frame* (pic) appears to be missing too, and the *tail section* (pic), but somebody who has actually been around something that crashed at high speed would know that already. Right? Here is the deal, David: All you have to do is cough up *just one picture* of *'Flight 93 crashed'* (Google) in *this little 20-feet diameter hole*, that has grass growing on all the inclines . . . 






  . . . and I will forget all about getting the soap out for that dirty mouth. Deal? :0)



DiamondDave said:


> you start off with a small piece of truth that is then blown so much out of proportion and reality that it is hardly recognizable when you are done spinning your tale of bullshit.


 
  Which part of the OP did you find wrong, David? That is the part that you might think about* &#8216;quoting >>,&#8217;* so everybody here can see exactly what in the heck you are talking about. Let&#8217;s try another picture of the empty hole in the empty Shanksville field and see if that might jog your memory:






 Some of us can remember this picture coming across the TV screen on 9/11 and guess what? The little hole is still empty. Here is a shot taken from a video that is in color, so maybe that will help:






  Here is a clip of *the video* (Click Here Partner), so you can do a little investigating right here today. Guess what, David? If you use your curser and click the header of the browser, then slow-motion frames will stop to give you a better chance of seeing the empty hole. Now here is the real clincher, David, so pay close attention; because this is your chance to get this Flight 93 case right. Click on this picture right here (Click Here David!) and you will see the proof from the U.S. Geological Survey Image taken on April, 20, 1994 showing the same grass-filled gouge in the earth where somebody tested this site for a strip mining venture that turned up nothing. Tell you what! Here are two News Reports from Fox and NBC with reporters standing in the empty field:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JZekosYOmXc"]News From The Empty Field[/ame] 



DiamondDave said:


> All your little theories have been debunked time and time again with facts and common sense...


 
  Really? Where David? You came to the Flight 93 Thread like this (David&#8217;s case) and started swearing at me like a guy having *a bad day* or something, but I did not see one link to any pictures of anything at all. Maybe David &#8216;thinks&#8217; in his own mind that *a real 100-ton Jetliner* crashed in this empty hole, but guess who has the pictures to make a case? I do, and I swear all the pictures show *the very same empty hole* in *the same empty Shanksville field *like this one:






  Are we thinking that *the 100-ton Jetliner* is under one of those blades of grass or what? The guy in charge has his hands crossed behind his back. Do you know the reason why David? I do. The little hole is empty. :0) 



DiamondDave said:


> Again.. it's a shame that a piece of shit like you is alive when innocent people died in the terrorist attacks


 
  Now, now, David. Nobody died in that empty hole, or we would be looking at a guy removing bodies from the little hole, instead of someone standing there with his hands folded behind his back; like everybody else in the picture *looking away* in some other direction. Why do you suppose that *most everyone is looking &#8216;away&#8217;* from the little empty hole David? I know! :0) *The little hole is empty.* 

That is the same reason that you showed up here like this rather than with a boatload of pictures of a real crashed 100-ton Jetliner. 

  GL,

  Terral


----------



## DiveCon

see, just more shit on th wall from terral


----------



## xotoxi

Terral said:


> ...like everybody else in the picture *looking away* in some other direction. Why do you suppose that *most everyone is looking away* from the little empty hole David?


 
Wrong again Terral.

They are all looking away because the lunch truck just pulled up and they are walking to get in line to get a hoagie and a bag of Lays potato chips.


----------



## JBeukema

RetiredGySgt said:


> Another dunb shit. It is real simple. Flight 93 existed. Since you claim it never crashed or was , I assume, shot down, WHERE IS IT? Where are the people from the flight? You can not have a theory that it just vanished. Well actually you have no theory at all, you just claim it did not crash. Leaving us with the simple question WHERE DID IT GO?





> Ohh and while your at it explain why it disappeared from radar



it is possible to fly below most common forms of radar




Mad Scientist said:


> Wrong. The following links shows workers digging out airplane parts and personal effects from the "empty hole":



 want to see a tail wing, a wing, a turbine... something I can't bury myself




RetiredGySgt said:


> Further for what purpose does the Government have to cover it up? They were prepared to shot the Jet down.


 America loves to heroize- look at the job that's been done whitewashing Woodrow Wilson or Christopher Columbus


----------



## RetiredGySgt

JBeukema said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another dunb shit. It is real simple. Flight 93 existed. Since you claim it never crashed or was , I assume, shot down, WHERE IS IT? Where are the people from the flight? You can not have a theory that it just vanished. Well actually you have no theory at all, you just claim it did not crash. Leaving us with the simple question WHERE DID IT GO?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh and while your at it explain why it disappeared from radar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it is possible to fly below most common forms of radar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. The following links shows workers digging out airplane parts and personal effects from the "empty hole":
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> want to see a tail wing, a wing, a turbine... something I can't bury myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Further for what purpose does the Government have to cover it up? They were prepared to shot the Jet down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> America loves to heroize- look at the job that's been done whitewashing Woodrow Wilson or Christopher Columbus
Click to expand...


And I notice you failed to answer the question? WHERE did it GO? It could not have flown low enough through a CITY to be under radar without people SEEING IT. and it could not have stayed that low long enough to reach some secret field somewhere.

Further where is this mystical field, the personnel that run it, guard it and maintain the field and aircraft and vehicles and buildings and people at this field?

Also who were these guards that would have had to take the passengers and crew off and either murdered them or hold them captive for going on 8 years now.

And all these myriad of people involved in this great cover up, none have talked, no one saw the plane fly away, no Radar picked it up. And none of the people from the plane have ever shown up. no bodies nothing. You are aware one of them was a WIFE of a Cabinet member.


----------



## JBeukema

RetiredGySgt said:


> And I notice you failed to answer the question? WHERE did it GO?



I do not know. It seems there are no real signs of it save for a few sketchy eyewitnesses, once it takes off. Personally, I'm curious as to what would happen to a 'holle' plane- one that were little more than  a winged missile- in a controlled test crash. I'm curious as to how the reduced mass would effect the survival of the wings and other large portions of the craft., to test some of the assertions and claims put forth.



> It could not have flown low enough through a CITY to be under radar without people SEEING IT.



Surprisingly few say they did, and those who saw the planes that day oft tell off odditioes regarding the craft themselves/



> and it could not have stayed that low long enough to reach some secret field somewhere


.

Those questions remained unanswered, but the fact is that there is a distinct lack of evidence put forth to show that it is in that field.


> Further where is this mystical field, the personnel that run it, guard it and maintain the field and aircraft and vehicles and buildings and people at this field?



That doesn't matter. We are not currently looking for the plane, we are seeing whether the evidence available to us supports or contradicts the model given to us by the fed. Do try to remain focused.





> And all these myriad of people involved in this great cover up, none have talked,



I've said elsewhere that I find the needed competence to be the biggest hurdle of all.



> You are aware one of them was a WIFE of a Cabinet member.



So? That doesn't necessarily make her important to all parties


----------



## BaltimoreBob

It would have been nice to see plane parts at the crash scene.
If you look at any other crash scene it doesn't resemble this one.

Baltimore Bob


----------



## RetiredGySgt

JBeukema said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I notice you failed to answer the question? WHERE did it GO?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not know. It seems there are no real signs of it save for a few sketchy eyewitnesses, once it takes off. Personally, I'm curious as to what would happen to a 'holle' plane- one that were little more than  a winged missile- in a controlled test crash. I'm curious as to how the reduced mass would effect the survival of the wings and other large portions of the craft., to test some of the assertions and claims put forth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It could not have flown low enough through a CITY to be under radar without people SEEING IT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surprisingly few say they did, and those who saw the planes that day oft tell off odditioes regarding the craft themselves/
> 
> .
> 
> Those questions remained unanswered, but the fact is that there is a distinct lack of evidence put forth to show that it is in that field.
> 
> 
> That doesn't matter. We are not currently looking for the plane, we are seeing whether the evidence available to us supports or contradicts the model given to us by the fed. Do try to remain focused.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And all these myriad of people involved in this great cover up, none have talked,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've said elsewhere that I find the needed competence to be the biggest hurdle of all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are aware one of them was a WIFE of a Cabinet member.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So? That doesn't necessarily make her important to all parties
Click to expand...


Thanks for confirming to me you are a 9/11 nutter.


----------



## BaltimoreBob

Why is there no witnesses to the plane going down.
Did anyone see the plane go down ?

Baltimore Bob


----------



## JBeukema

BaltimoreBob said:


> It would have been nice to see plane parts at the crash scene.
> If you look at any other crash scene it doesn't resemble this one.
> 
> Baltimore Bob



It simply doesn't show the same signs of a crash as our reference crashes- and noone has explained why



RetiredGySgt said:


> Thanks for confirming to me you are a 9/11 nutter.



Thanks for confirming that you have no answers nd are too stupid and./or scared to use your mind or analyze the available information in an intelligent manner.


----------



## BaltimoreBob

It wouldn't suprise me that the plane landed in Cleveland
(I heard that somewhere)
then all the people were executed 
and the plane was dismantled.

Baltimore Bob


----------



## RetiredGySgt

JBeukema said:


> BaltimoreBob said:
> 
> 
> 
> It would have been nice to see plane parts at the crash scene.
> If you look at any other crash scene it doesn't resemble this one.
> 
> Baltimore Bob
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It simply doesn't show the same signs of a crash as our reference crashes- and noone has explained why
> 
> 
> 
> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for confirming to me you are a 9/11 nutter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for confirming that you have no answers nd are too stupid and./or scared to use your mind or analyze the available information in an intelligent manner.
Click to expand...


Yup, it is so INTELLIGENT to claim the Government hijacked the planes on 9/11, blew up the buildings in New York and launched a missile at the Pentagon and absolutely NO ONE has EVER talked about it.

THOUSANDS of people had to be involved yet TOTAL SILENCE.

Further the claim is made we did it in order to attack Iraq, yet we attacked Afghanistan and repeatedly stated Iraq had nothing to do with 9/11. Go figure, you guys are just SO SMART.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

Ohh by the way GENIUS? How many examples of crash sites do we have where a plane like the one that was flight 93 NOSE DIVED into the ground?


----------



## JBeukema

BaltimoreBob said:


> It wouldn't suprise me that the plane landed in Cleveland



Flights were grounded, save for military. Lots of people in cleveland. We'd expect someone to see it in flight or something,. Also, if they were taken against their will, we'd expect that landing at a civilian airport would be no option, so we'd expect to see a military or other authorized flight in the area around the time the plane in question goes awol. There is no evidence available that i've seen or that you've presented to support your hypothesis


----------



## JBeukema

RetiredGySgt said:


> Ohh by the way GENIUS? How many examples of crash sites do we have where a plane like the one that was flight 93 NOSE DIVED into the ground?



Wasn't Pacific Southwest Airlines Flight 1771 go nose first?


----------



## Newby

RetiredGySgt said:


> Ohh by the way GENIUS? How many examples of crash sites do we have where a plane like the one that was flight 93 NOSE DIVED into the ground?




They're a bunch of idiots.  I posted in this thread a while back.  My sister-in-law lives about a mile away from the crash site, she both saw, felt and heard the plane go down.  There was a crash outside of Pittsburgh in the mid 90's that was incoming from Chicago that did a nose dive and only small pieces of anything was left, including people.  These people are clueless idiots.


----------



## JBeukema

Newby said:


> There was a crash outside of Pittsburgh in the mid 90's that was incoming from Chicago that did a nose dive and only small pieces of anything was left, including people.



source?


----------



## Terral

Hi Retired:



RetiredGySgt said:


> Thanks for confirming to me you are a 9/11 nutter.



The Retired Guy says this . . . 







. . . is a picture of a crashed 100-ton Jetliner and then he has the wherewithal to call people 9/11 nutters . . . 






Hey look! There is another picture of the Retired Guy's crashed 100-ton Jetliner in the empty hole. 

Click *here* for a close-up shot << I dare you . . . 






Hey! Here is another picture of the little empty hole - I mean - here is another picture of the Retired Guy's crashed 100-ton Jetliner. :0) 






Okay. So how many of you 'nutters' see a crashed 100-ton Jetliner in this empty hole? What does the Retired 9/11 Nutjob have to say about the picture of the empty hole taken on *4/20/1994* from the *U.S. Geological Survey???*

Click *here* << I dare you . . . 

The fact is that the Retired Nutjob confused has nothing to write against the OP thesis, claims, evidence or conclusions, because that would require him to remove his head from his - from the sand for one damned minute cuckoo and we know that will never happen in a kabillion years . . . 

GL,

Terral


----------



## Newby

JBeukema said:


> Newby said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was a crash outside of Pittsburgh in the mid 90's that was incoming from Chicago that did a nose dive and only small pieces of anything was left, including people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source?
Click to expand...


Go search thru local Pittsburgh news around 1996/97, I'm sure you'll find reference to it.  I live here and remember the entire thing, there was nothing left but small pieces.  They only identified people via DNA, it was terrible.


----------



## Newby

JBeukema said:


> Newby said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was a crash outside of Pittsburgh in the mid 90's that was incoming from Chicago that did a nose dive and only small pieces of anything was left, including people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source?
Click to expand...



Why don't you ask where all the bodies are from the World Trade Center crashing down too?


----------



## JBeukema

Newby said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newby said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was a crash outside of Pittsburgh in the mid 90's that was incoming from Chicago that did a nose dive and only small pieces of anything was left, including people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That you resort to personal attacks the moment some asks a simply question show you for what you truly are: a mindless, incompetent, uneducated ass incapable of critical thinking or logic who feels the need to attack your intellectual superiors
Click to expand...


----------



## Terral

Hi Newb:



Newby said:


> Go search thru local Pittsburgh news around 1996/97, I'm sure you'll find reference to it.  I live here and remember the entire thing, there was nothing left but small pieces.  They only identified people via DNA, it was terrible.



Here we have another 911Truth Denier who thinks 'talk' is evidence for something cuckoo.






We are not talking about Pittsburg or where you live or DNA or any of your silly NONSENSE. Bring us your pictures of Flight 93 crashed ANYWHERE (Google). Nobody can perform that simple task, because no such pictures exist. All you have is an empty hole and a bit of planted evidence.

GL,

Terral


----------



## Newby

Terral said:


> Hi Newb:
> 
> 
> 
> Newby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go search thru local Pittsburgh news around 1996/97, I'm sure you'll find reference to it.  I live here and remember the entire thing, there was nothing left but small pieces.  They only identified people via DNA, it was terrible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we have another 911Truth Denier who thinks 'talk' is evidence for something cuckoo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are not talking about Pittsburg or where you live or DNA or any of your silly NONSENSE. Bring us your pictures of Flight 93 crashed ANYWHERE (Google). Nobody can perform that simple task, because no such pictures exist. All you have is an empty hole and a bit of planted evidence.
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...



Really?  Have you ever been there?  I personally know someone who saw it, felt it, and heard it, and I've been to the sight.  I've talked to people who were first responders on the scene of the crash.  You people are complete idiots.


----------



## DiveCon

RetiredGySgt said:


> Ohh by the way GENIUS? How many examples of crash sites do we have where a plane like the one that was flight 93 NOSE DIVED into the ground?


NONE!!!!!

and all the other planes, the pilots were trying to NOT crash
were flying slower and trying to land safely


----------



## DiveCon

JBeukema said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh by the way GENIUS? How many examples of crash sites do we have where a plane like the one that was flight 93 NOSE DIVED into the ground?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't Pacific Southwest Airlines Flight 1771 go nose first?
Click to expand...

got any photos of the wreckage?


----------



## JBeukema

I repeat the very sinmple question: What conclusive physical evidence is ther to support the model/ theory that  one of these





can be found in this hole





?

So far I'm being given two models
- The plane is there; distinct lack of conclusive evidence and no real explanation of why that is

-the plane is not there, but some smaller items were placed there; aptly explains the available evidence, but requires number of assumptions and is quite unwieldy


----------



## DiveCon

Newby said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Newb:
> 
> 
> 
> Newby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go search thru local Pittsburgh news around 1996/97, I'm sure you'll find reference to it.  I live here and remember the entire thing, there was nothing left but small pieces.  They only identified people via DNA, it was terrible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we have another 911Truth Denier who thinks 'talk' is evidence for something cuckoo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are not talking about Pittsburg or where you live or DNA or any of your silly NONSENSE. Bring us your pictures of Flight 93 crashed ANYWHERE (Google). Nobody can perform that simple task, because no such pictures exist. All you have is an empty hole and a bit of planted evidence.
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  Have you ever been there?  I personally know someone who saw it, felt it, and heard it, and I've been to the sight.  I've talked to people who were first responders on the scene of the crash.  You people are complete idiots.
Click to expand...

they were all in on it 
and you are a CIA disinfo agent


----------



## DiveCon

JBeukema said:


> I repeat the very sinmple question: What conclusive physical evidence is ther to support the model/ theory that  one of these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can be found in this hole
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> So far I'm being given two models
> - The plane is there; distinct lack of conclusive evidence and no real explanation of why that is
> 
> -the plane is not there, but some smaller items were placed there; aptly explains the available evidence, but requires number of assumptions and is quite unwieldy


look at the shape of the hole, understand that that area is LANDFILL, see the debris all over the place and then look at the photos of the stuff they dug OUT of that hole


----------



## JBeukema

As i've said, Terrals model requires much faith and many assumptions. If it can be shown that such plane, at such a speed, striking such a surface at such an angle would result in the debris field we see (many small pieces, no large prions of wings or engines, VERY LARGE debris field), then such a model would e greatly superior to Terral's, and terral's assertions would effectively dismissed and any attemopts by Terral to act otherwise would be dishonest...

with that in mind, iI once again raise the question of PSA 1771 and whether the craft, though smaller may be similar enough that we could expect simlar results form the two. if so, the question I ask is what, if anything, do e learn from 1771 and how does it compare to flight 93?


----------



## RetiredGySgt

JBeukema said:


> Newby said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was a crash outside of Pittsburgh in the mid 90's that was incoming from Chicago that did a nose dive and only small pieces of anything was left, including people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source?
Click to expand...


Why? You have yet to provide any evidence about any crashes like it either. YOU are the one claiming the hole doesn't look right and that we have reams of previous crashes to compare with, PROVIDE some, of aircraft that went nose first at 300 or 600 miles an hour. And I mean Passenger aircraft with passengers aboard.

You made the claim, back it up.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

JBeukema said:


> Newby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> source?
> 
> 
> 
> That you resort to personal attacks the moment some asks a simply question show you for what you truly are: a mindless, incompetent, uneducated ass incapable of critical thinking or logic who feels the need to attack your intellectual superiors
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YOU are the one that has said we have reams of previous crashes to compare, FIND US some to back up YOUR baseless claim. Crashes that involved large passenger aircraft with passengers that crashed at 300 to 600 miles an hour in a nose dive.
> 
> YOU made the claim back it UP, or admit you have no capacity for rational thought or intelligence.
Click to expand...


----------



## RetiredGySgt

JBeukema said:


> I repeat the very sinmple question: What conclusive physical evidence is ther to support the model/ theory that  one of these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can be found in this hole
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> So far I'm being given two models
> - The plane is there; distinct lack of conclusive evidence and no real explanation of why that is
> 
> -the plane is not there, but some smaller items were placed there; aptly explains the available evidence, but requires number of assumptions and is quite unwieldy



PROVIDE US THE EVIDENCE that previous aircraft of that size with passengers aboard that nose dived into the ground from altitude going 300 to 600 miles an hour, DOESN"T look like that.

YOU KEEP MAKING the claim BACK IT the FUCK UP.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

JBeukema said:


> As i've said, Terrals model requires much faith and many assumptions. If it can be shown that such plane, at such a speed, striking such a surface at such an angle would result in the debris field we see (many small pieces, no large prions of wings or engines, VERY LARGE debris field), then such a model would e greatly superior to Terral's, and terral's assertions would effectively dismissed and any attemopts by Terral to act otherwise would be dishonest...
> 
> with that in mind, iI once again raise the question of PSA 1771 and whether the craft, though smaller may be similar enough that we could expect simlar results form the two. if so, the question I ask is what, if anything, do e learn from 1771 and how does it compare to flight 93?



And yet you provide no pictures, no information and no link to any of it. Go figure.


----------



## JBeukema

easy, moron. You're too stupid to speak.


----------



## JadedVII

Wow, you people are stupid. If you actually saw a plane crashing into the ground and those two buildings and say "Well, if you think that happened", then you're a moron. See, this is why the world hates us.


----------



## Terral

Hi Jaded:



JadedVII said:


> Wow, you people are stupid. If you actually saw a plane crashing into the ground and those two buildings and say "Well, if you think that happened", then you're a moron. See, this is why the world hates us.



No. The morons are those among you coming out to this *"Flight 93 Never Crashed In The Empty Field"* Discussion with *'no' evidence* for anything at all. 






This is just one picture of the empty hole taken from *this video clip* (here) and all the frames show the same empty hole!!! 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JZekosYOmXc]Flight 93 Rare News Footage[/ame]

Click to see the News Report given from the scene saying that we are all looking at AN EMPTY HOLE.






This photograph shows the size of a real 100-ton Jetliner standing above the little hole that is still EMPTY! You are missing the two 6-ton Rolls-Royce Engines, the massive wing sections, the 60-ton aluminum/titanium frame, the massive tail section, indestructible landing gear, more than 200 seats, fuselage, cargo, and where are the dead bodies? 

Senor Bushie, Karl Rove, Dick Cheney, Donald Rumsfeld and John Aschroft told everybody on God's Green Earth that a real 100-ton Jetliner crashed into this empty field and Loyal Bushie DUPES bought that crap, even though ALL the pictures show the same empty hole! 














Then the *Loyal Bushie DUPES* (pic ) and *goofballs* (pic and pic ) run like crazy to sell Loyal Bushie/Obama LIES that say this . . . 






. . . is a picture of a crashed 100-ton Jetliner in this empty hole inside this empty Shanksville field. Here is a great idea! Either show us your pictures of Flight 93 crashed ANYWHERE, or . . . 






. . . join these Loyal Bushie DUPES with their nonsense and utter stupidiy. Sending us three sentences about 'stupid morons' helps these readers define 'you' more than anyone here . . . 

GL,

Terral


----------



## JBeukema

I threw it all out there, and none's put it together yet?


----------



## DiveCon

Terral said:


> Terral


 






THAT is the view you should compare to that hole, terral, but you are such a dishonest person you cant see that

using THIS view that hole looks exactly like a boeing 757


----------



## Toro

As the plane was careening towards the earth, it suddenly stopped in mid-air perpendicular to the ground the dropped straight down.

That's how all planes crash.


----------



## eots

Toro said:


> As the plane was careening towards the earth, it suddenly stopped in mid-air perpendicular to the ground the dropped straight down.
> 
> That's how all planes crash.



lol...link please...


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As the plane was careening towards the earth, it suddenly stopped in mid-air perpendicular to the ground the dropped straight down.
> 
> That's how all planes crash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol...link please...
Click to expand...

see, this is why i like you better than the rest of the moronic troofers
you at least laughed at that
you have much more of a sense of humor than your counterparts


----------



## Mad Scientist

Oh no! Usher files for divorce!:

Usher Files for Divorce - Usher : People.com


> Usher has filed for divorce from wife Tameka Foster Raymond.
> The R & B star filed the petition Friday in Superior Court in Atlanta, court records show. The couple, who got married in August 2007, have two sons together, Usher Raymond V, 18 months, and Naviyd, 6 months.
> Usher, 30, and his wife of nearly two years, 38, have been leading separate lives for months, sources tell PEOPLE. The singer has been away from home often recording his next record in Las Vegas, one source says. "He's done his best to keep Tameka away," says the source.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

JBeukema said:


> I repeat the very sinmple question: What conclusive physical evidence is ther to support the model/ theory that  one of these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can be found in this hole
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> So far I'm being given two models
> - The plane is there; distinct lack of conclusive evidence and no real explanation of why that is
> 
> -the plane is not there, but some smaller items were placed there; aptly explains the available evidence, but requires number of assumptions and is quite unwieldy



simple.there is NO evidence from the pictures its just these 9/11 apologists are in denial too much that they will defend the official version no matter HOW ludicrous it is.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

RetiredGySgt said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BaltimoreBob said:
> 
> 
> 
> It would have been nice to see plane parts at the crash scene.
> If you look at any other crash scene it doesn't resemble this one.
> 
> Baltimore Bob
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It simply doesn't show the same signs of a crash as our reference crashes- and noone has explained why
> 
> 
> 
> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for confirming to me you are a 9/11 nutter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for confirming that you have no answers nd are too stupid and./or scared to use your mind or analyze the available information in an intelligent manner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup, it is so INTELLIGENT to claim the Government hijacked the planes on 9/11, blew up the buildings in New York and launched a missile at the Pentagon and absolutely NO ONE has EVER talked about it.
> 
> THOUSANDS of people had to be involved yet TOTAL SILENCE.
> 
> Further the claim is made we did it in order to attack Iraq, yet we attacked Afghanistan and repeatedly stated Iraq had nothing to do with 9/11. Go figure, you guys are just SO SMART.
Click to expand...


thanks for confirming that you are a 9/11 apologist Bush dupe who is obvioulsy in denial and afraid of the truth.your the one that has no answers,we continue to ask you for the photos of the wreckage of the plane crash yet you cant produce any.yes we are smart and not afraid of the truth either.if you weren't so much in denial you'd know that the governmnet has made a living for DECADES keeping secrets from the population of the world in secret covert operations involving thousands of evil corrupt men.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

JBeukema said:


> BaltimoreBob said:
> 
> 
> 
> It would have been nice to see plane parts at the crash scene.
> If you look at any other crash scene it doesn't resemble this one.
> 
> Baltimore Bob
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It simply doesn't show the same signs of a crash as our reference crashes- and noone has explained why
> 
> 
> 
> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for confirming to me you are a 9/11 nutter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for confirming that you have no answers nd are too stupid and./or scared to use your mind or analyze the available information in an intelligent manner.
Click to expand...


yep,thats what you are,no answers and too stupid and scared to use your mind to analyze information in an intelligent manner.you have demonstrated that countless numbers of times in your debates with me,eots and terral.


----------



## JBeukema

So, '9/11' is angry because I threw out there all the information to destroy Terrl

meanwhile noone else is smart enough to pout it together

JB is amused


----------



## DiveCon

9/11 inside job said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> It simply doesn't show the same signs of a crash as our reference crashes- and noone has explained why
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for confirming that you have no answers nd are too stupid and./or scared to use your mind or analyze the available information in an intelligent manner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, it is so INTELLIGENT to claim the Government hijacked the planes on 9/11, blew up the buildings in New York and launched a missile at the Pentagon and absolutely NO ONE has EVER talked about it.
> 
> THOUSANDS of people had to be involved yet TOTAL SILENCE.
> 
> Further the claim is made we did it in order to attack Iraq, yet we attacked Afghanistan and repeatedly stated Iraq had nothing to do with 9/11. Go figure, you guys are just SO SMART.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thanks for confirming that you are a 9/11 apologist Bush dupe who is obvioulsy in denial and afraid of the truth.your the one that has no answers,we continue to ask you for the photos of the wreckage of the plane crash yet you cant produce any.yes we are smart and not afraid of the truth either.if you weren't so much in denial you'd know that the governmnet has made a living for DECADES keeping secrets from the population of the world in secret covert operations involving thousands of evil corrupt men.
Click to expand...

when will you ever get over your "Bush dupes" bullshit?
many people that dont agree with your complete idiocy did NOT support Bush in any way shape or form

you only make yourself look even more moronic than most troofer nuts when you do that shit


----------



## Big Black Dog

Terral -  Let's just say for the sake of conversation that you are correct and this jet did not crash.  I find it hard to believe that out of everybody in the entire world, YOU would be the person who makes the announcement of this fantastic hoax.  If the plane did not crash, somebody with a bit of authority would have made that announcement by now.  I think you have rocks in your head.


----------



## DiveCon

Big Black Dog said:


> Terral -  Let's just say for the sake of conversation that you are correct and this jet did not crash.  I find it hard to believe that out of everybody in the entire world, YOU would be the person who makes the announcement of this fantastic hoax.  If the plane did not crash, somebody with a bit of authority would have made that announcement by now.  I think you have rocks in your head.


no, you see, all those "in authority" are in on it


----------



## Toro

Big Black Dog said:


> Terral -  Let's just say for the sake of conversation that you are correct and this jet did not crash.  I find it hard to believe that out of everybody in the entire world, YOU would be the person who makes the announcement of this fantastic hoax.  If the plane did not crash, somebody with a bit of authority would have made that announcement by now.  I think you have rocks in your head.



Ask him about what happened to all the people who were on American Airlines flight 77 that allegedly did not crash into the Pentagon on 9/11.


----------



## Big Black Dog

DiveCon - It could be that the government was waiting for Terral to make this announcement so they could give him a big award of some sort...


----------



## Toro

Big Black Dog said:


> DiveCon - It could be that the government was waiting for Terral to make this announcement so they could give him a big award of some sort...



Terral expects that the government is coming after him once martial law is declared on July 27.


----------



## DiveCon

Big Black Dog said:


> DiveCon - It could be that the government was waiting for Terral to make this announcement so they could give him a big award of some sort...


naw, they are all "in on it" 

remember


----------



## DiveCon

Toro said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon - It could be that the government was waiting for Terral to make this announcement so they could give him a big award of some sort...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terral expects that the government is coming after him once martial law is declared on July 27.
Click to expand...

i thought that was July 21st?


----------



## DiveCon

hmmm, the 27th is a monday, the 21st is a tuesday, you might be right


----------



## JBeukema

DiveCon said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Terral -  Let's just say for the sake of conversation that you are correct and this jet did not crash.  I find it hard to believe that out of everybody in the entire world, YOU would be the person who makes the announcement of this fantastic hoax.  If the plane did not crash, somebody with a bit of authority would have made that announcement by now.  I think you have rocks in your head.
> 
> 
> 
> no, you see, all those "in authority" are in on it
Click to expand...


I thought it was the Jews?


----------



## DiveCon

JBeukema said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Terral -  Let's just say for the sake of conversation that you are correct and this jet did not crash.  I find it hard to believe that out of everybody in the entire world, YOU would be the person who makes the announcement of this fantastic hoax.  If the plane did not crash, somebody with a bit of authority would have made that announcement by now.  I think you have rocks in your head.
> 
> 
> 
> no, you see, all those "in authority" are in on it
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought it was the Jews?
Click to expand...

and the illuminati, and PNAC, and CFR, and the bilderbugers, and the masons, and......


----------



## JBeukema

DiveCon said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, you see, all those "in authority" are in on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was the Jews?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and the illuminati, and PNAC, and CFR, and the bilderbugers, and the masons, and......
Click to expand...


no, no no!

The Bilderbergers control the Illuminati, who control the Masons...


----------



## DiveCon

JBeukema said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was the Jews?
> 
> 
> 
> and the illuminati, and PNAC, and CFR, and the bilderbugers, and the masons, and......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no, no no!
> 
> The Bilderbergers control the Illuminati, who control the Masons...
Click to expand...

well, they are ALL "in on it"


----------



## Terral

Hi Toro:



Toro said:


> Terral expects that the government is coming after him once martial law is declared on July 27.



No. *July 27, 2009* marks the start of the *FEMA Bio-Terror Exercises *using *Foreign Troops on U.S. soil* (FEMA NLE 09). FEMA was participating in the *Tripod 2 Bio-Terror Exercises* in *New York City *(link = with the city of New York via Mayor Giuliani and the Justice Dept), when the 9/11 attacks took place. This *FEMA Bio-Terror Exercise* does *not *necessarily mark the beginning of *Martial Law* (my Topic). That *'Event'* will be determined by the mutation of the Swine/Avian/Human Hybrid Bio-weapon Virus that I expect to mutate on *July 21, 2009* (from Post #32 and Post #133). My July 21, 2009 mutation date prediction (made on 4/29/2009) was derived from using an overlay of the *1918 Spanish Flu Timeline* (pic  = marking the start of the *"Second Wave"*), which just happens to be one of the *five strains of influenza *(Wiki) making up this current Swine/Avian/Human Bio-weapon Virus in the world today.  The upcoming *FEMA Bio-Terror Exercises* are a *'cover'* that allows the Inside-Job Bad Guys to place all of their pieces (bishops, knights, castles, pawns) on the *U.S.A. Chessboard* for the ultimate *"Checkmate"* where stupid Americans are herded into *Haliburton-built FEMA Death Camps* (oilempire.us/redalert) for detention/extermination. 

UAFF/B.A. Brooks on FEMA Camps and Martial Law

The *United American Freedom Foundation Website* (here) is a good resource for helping to open your eyes to the coming *Economic Collapse/Martial Law Reality*. Red Listers are rounded up two weeks 'before' Martial Law is declared, which is the reason that Web Activists against the New World Order need to be on alert right now! 

Your *contingency plans *(from my Survival Topic) should be implemented in conjunction with *the mutation of the Bio-weapon Virus*, which can happen at any moment from today to sometime later this Fall in September or October. Remember that we are looking at *a 'laboratory-created' Bio-weapon Virus* (story), which means* the Bio-Weapon Terrorists themselves* have the ability to control the mutation process by the release of their lab-created *&#8216;bio-similar recombinant&#8217;* (Dr. Len Horowitz Videos) strains through the *Govt/CDC-provided Vaccines!* In other words, the Avian (bird) Flu Strain can be activated by *the recombinant strains* released into the Global Population by the CDC at any time of their choosing, which would render my *Comparative 1918 Spanish Flu Timeline calculations* completely useless. Therefore, the Red Listers will have a very small window of opportunity to initiate their own contingency plans by watching the Global Hospital Environments where the mutant killer strains will raise their ugly heads. When you see doctors and nurses and emergency room personnel dropping like flies from this Bio-weapon Virus (anywhere on earth), THEN you must head for the hills; because the *Crap Is Hitting The Fan!!!* 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2r-njxcVt5U"]This Warning Was Released Last Year![/ame]

The link from Video is here to more information about the Bio-weapon Virus. This current Swine/Avian/Human Hybrid Bio-weapon Virus is *the most intelligent Parent Strain* ever to enter the Global Population in the history of mankind. The only people dying from this current strain are the people with* immune deficiency syndrome*, as the virus is deliberately creating *&#8216;carriers&#8217; showing &#8216;no symptoms&#8217; at all.* The *&#8216;reported cases&#8217;* are *the &#8216;exception&#8217;* and NOT THE RULE, which means a very small percentage of infected hosts now shedding the virus are displaying symptoms. The virus itself is deliberately remaining in *transmission/gestation/mutation mode* in search of the optimal number of hosts carrying *the right Swine/Avian/Human Virus antibodies* for the *&#8216;recombination/mutation&#8217; process.* The *&#8216;killer strains&#8217;* are deliberately remaining dormant, until the virus itself decides the moment for *&#8216;all&#8217;* of the little children killer virus strains (about 2 dozen) to *bloom*. In other words, the Parent Virus is using the Global Population as a nursery and the Bio-Terror Scientists are the assistants working for the birth of *the Genocidal MONSTER*, until . . . 

  [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xos2MnVxe-c"]. . . It&#8217;s ALIVE, It&#8217;s ALIVE!!![/ame]

  GL,

  Terral


----------



## Sunni Man

Any open minded person can spend 10 minutes studying Flight 93 and clearly see that the "official" story is a massive fraud and the crash scene a total hoax.


----------



## Toro

DiveCon said:


> hmmm, the 27th is a monday, the 21st is a tuesday, you might be right



_Of course_ it's on a Monday.  Mondays suck.


----------



## DamnYankee

dilloduck said:


> Terral never takes shit. Have you ever seen a picture of his shit ? There ya go.




Better response

Give me a fuckin' break....


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Sunni Man said:


> Any open minded person can spend 10 minutes studying Flight 93 and clearly see that the "official" story is a massive fraud and the crash scene a total hoax.



exactly.


----------



## JBeukema

noone's connected the dots yet? x.o


----------



## DiveCon

9/11 inside job said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any open minded person can spend 10 minutes studying Flight 93 and clearly see that the "official" story is a massive fraud and the crash scene a total hoax.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> exactly.
Click to expand...

only those so open minded that their brains fell out


ah, the true troofers
LOL


----------



## JBeukema

two planes
similar impacts
similar debris fields


----------



## Terral

Greetings to All:

If ANYBODY wants to try and prove that a real 100-Ton Jetliner crashed into this empty hole, then please be my guest . . . 

GL,

Terral



Terral said:


> Greetings to All:
> 
> Flight 93 never crashed in the empty field outside Shanksville, Pennsylvania on 9/11 or any other day. You are bearing witness to one of the greatest hoaxes ever perpetuated on the masses in United States history. Try to find just one picture of Flight 93 crashed anywhere to realize NONE even exist. We begin by putting "Flight 93" into your http://www.altavista.com search engine to find this at Wikipedia.org:
> 
> Wikipedia.org Website:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone here can look up all the Flight 93 pictures you want and find many pictures of the empty hole in the ground. Even the tiny little 20-foot diameter hole shows grass growing on all the slopes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take a good long hard look into the empty hole and tell me if you see a crashed 100-Ton Jetliner. There is not even any Jetliner debris in the area and no place for any 100-Ton Jetliner to be hiding. This site is excellent for finding the truth on this Flight 93 HOAX:
> 
> LetsRoll.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice the vegetation and grass which has overgrown the crash imprint already! This is what most might assume are the wingtips and the tail fin imprinted onto the ground. Yet they are *completely over-grown with grass!* And grass and vegetation *is also seen growing on the sides of the burning pit walls!* This must be some kind of new Sunni Muslim Prairie Grass, which is able to grow back in minutes! This shows that a large portion of the imprint of what we were told was Flight 93, *was made long before 911!* And that the owner of this property is a key witness, and a probable player into what really happened on 911! *This crash site was pre-made, and shows no wreckage, nor burning jet fuel.* Two staples of every airplane crash before 911! The owner of this property is one of the players in 911!
> 
> 
> 
> There you can see the grass growing down into the little hole in this video where someone has dumped a load of garbage to set a small fire. Below that movie you see this picture with my notes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The photographer appears to be crouching down in the hole, but our eye level is still on the same plane as the hood on that fire truck. Some people actually believe this little hole is 35 feet deep :0), when you can see the hole cannot possibly be more than just four feet deep. Any engines or black boxes the government claims were found here would be planted 'after' this grass was later removed. This link and Fox News Report tell the story.
> 
> What Really Happened:
> 
> 
> 
> *Flight 93:
> 
> Proof of 9/11 Lies by the US Government and Media*
> 
> An article detailing Flight 93's last minutes was briefly available at dailynews.yahoo.com on 9/11/2001. It [does] not fit the official story of the last moments of Flight 93 and rapidly disappeared from news websites, but it can still be found at the web archive: It was reported that a missile was heard before the crash: *Debris fell from Flight 93 nearly six miles from the crash scene . . . human remains were found miles from the crash scene . . . light debris was found eight miles from the crash scene . . .* and the following footage proves Flight 93 did not crash in a single piece but came apart in midair and scattered over a wide area . . .
> 
> Must see rare footage = <...NBC News Report.
> 
> The military refused to rule out a shoot down on September 15, 2001... ...and the Washington Envoy to Canada says Bush ordered a shoot down . . . What else is the government concealing about 9/11?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go to the What Really Happened Website and verify all the evidence for yourself against the documented pictures here to realize MANY people have been DUPED by Senor Bushie from the very beginning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The grassy depression can be seen in the 1994 U.S. Geological Survey photograph here to prove the Bush Administration has been lying from the very beginning. What we need is some hard evidence for WHY some Americans continue to believe Flight 93 crashed into this empty field outside Shanksville, Pennsylvania, besides *Because Senor Bushie told me so . . ..*
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


----------



## JBeukema

He's back


we were--h-o-p-i-n-g- er, w afraid the black helicopters had taken you away


----------



## eots

JBeukema said:


> He's back
> 
> 
> we were--h-o-p-i-n-g- er, w afraid the black helicopters had taken you away



black helicopters ???...that would be some mass media programed response that has nothing to do with the reality of the discussion..I assume...how sad


----------



## Toro

DiveCon said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, you see, all those "in authority" are in on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was the Jews?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and the illuminati, and PNAC, and CFR, and the bilderbugers, and the masons, and......
Click to expand...


Not to mention the Rothschild's, the Warburgs, the Morgans and the Fed!


----------



## DiveCon

Toro said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was the Jews?
> 
> 
> 
> and the illuminati, and PNAC, and CFR, and the bilderbugers, and the masons, and......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not to mention the Rothschild's, the Warburgs, the Morgans and the Fed!
Click to expand...

oh, there's more than that
LOL thats why i ended it with "and....."


----------



## DamnYankee

dilloduck said:


> Terral never takes shit. Have you ever seen a picture of his shit ? There ya go.



I've never seen a pic of his asshole either, but that doesn't mean he ain't one....


----------



## rightwinger

Terral/eots

I would play along with your silly "riddle me this?" games but for the fact that what you are both engaging in is despicable.

You mock the people who lost loved ones on Flight 93. You call them liars when they recount their last conversations with their spouses. You call the body parts and personal artifacts as "fakes"

Don't you realize that families had some small body fragment that was all that was left of a loved one? That these people buried that fragment and cherish the memory?  For you to openly mock these people and call them suckers and "dupes" based on your own sick fantasies is despicable


----------



## Si modo

9/11 Conspiracy Theories 'Ridiculous', Al Qaeda Says


----------



## eots

rightwinger said:


> Terral/eots
> 
> I would play along with your silly "riddle me this?" games but for the fact that what you are both engaging in is despicable.
> 
> You mock the people who lost loved ones on Flight 93. You call them liars when they recount their last conversations with their spouses. You call the body parts and personal artifacts as "fakes"
> 
> Don't you realize that families had some small body fragment that was all that was left of a loved one? That these people buried that fragment and cherish the memory?  For you to openly mock these people and call them suckers and "dupes" based on your own sick fantasies is despicable



fuck off...the majority of family members support a new investigation..so don't try wrapping yourself up in your disingenuous concern for the victims family's...the 9/11 report was a mockery of the victims and their family's not...the press for truth



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rk8QD64R8fA]YouTube - 9-11 Press for Truth - pt.1/9[/ame]


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Terral/eots
> 
> I would play along with your silly "riddle me this?" games but for the fact that what you are both engaging in is despicable.
> 
> You mock the people who lost loved ones on Flight 93. You call them liars when they recount their last conversations with their spouses. You call the body parts and personal artifacts as "fakes"
> 
> Don't you realize that families had some small body fragment that was all that was left of a loved one? That these people buried that fragment and cherish the memory?  For you to openly mock these people and call them suckers and "dupes" based on your own sick fantasies is despicable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fuck off...the majority of family members support a new investigation..so don't try wrapping yourself up in your disingenuous concern for the victims family's...the 9/11 report was a mockery of the victims and their family's not...the press for truth
> 
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rk8QD64R8fA]YouTube - 9-11 Press for Truth - pt.1/9[/ame]
Click to expand...

more bullshit


----------



## eots

so the Jersey girls are bullshit...nice support for the victims family's...glen


----------



## Terral

Hi Rightwinger:



rightwinger said:


> Terral/eots
> 
> I would play along with your silly "riddle me this?" games but for the fact that what you are both engaging in is despicable.



Go back to the *Opening Post* (link) and try to find one question mark (?). Good luck. The same goes for my *Pentagon Paper* (link) and my *WTC-7 CD Topic* (link). There are generally 'no' question marks in my Opening Post Presentations, because my aim is to address 'the Topic' apart from dividing the readers into many different groups. Everyone here has the same opportunity to *'quote >>' anything at all from 'my work'* to offer your own opposing views. Right? Of course. However, Rightwinger would rather attack my person with his petty insults than address one thing in any of my 9/11 Papers . . . 



rightwinger said:


> You mock the people who lost loved ones on Flight 93.



No. You are the mocker and I am the one presenting 'the' 911Truth for the benefit of these readers and those to come. Anyone who believes for one minute that this empty hole . . . 







. . . is a crashed 100-Ton Jetliner is a *DUPE* . . . 






. . . and worthy of utter destruction for being so STUPID (my Topic). Period. Rightwinger has every right to continue walking in the same DUPE shoes if that makes him feel all warm and fuzzy, but do not blame me for your willful STUPIDITY . . . 



rightwinger said:


> You call them liars when they recount their last conversations with their spouses. You call the body parts and personal artifacts as "fakes"



Go back to the Opening Post and search for references to anyone being a liar. The EMPTY HOLE . . . 






. . . is still an EMPTY HOLE. Period. 



rightwinger said:


> Don't you realize that families had some small body fragment that was all that was left of a loved one?



Spouting off nonsense about 'families' is never going to transform the EMPTY HOLE . . . 






. . . into anything other than an EMPTY HOLE. Take a good long look into the little EMPTY HOLE and try to realize that amount of 'evidence' (100 tons!) that you are missing. :0) 



rightwinger said:


> That these people buried that fragment and cherish the memory?



In other words, I am supposed to pretend that an EMPTY HOLE equals a crashed 100-ton Jetliner, because you insist and playing the Loyal Bushie DUPE!!! Get real!!! 



rightwinger said:


> For you to openly mock these people and call them suckers and "dupes" based on your own sick fantasies is despicable



No. For you to pretend that an EMPTY HOLE . . .






. . . equals a crashed 100-Ton Jetliner makes you as silly and stupid as all the rest. Where is your picture of Flight 93 crashed ANYWHERE? Oh, you think it wise to come out here and play your shame card! Here is the picture of the *US Geological Survey Photograph taken on April 20, 1994* (pic), if you have the courage to click on the link. And here is yet another picture of the EMPTY HOLE:






Yup. This is a picture of the same EMPTY HOLE where 'you' want to believe a real 100-Ton Jetliner did one of these numbers:






Yup. Suckers are everywhere . . . 

GL,

Terral


----------



## DiveCon

Terral said:


> Hi Rightwinger:
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Terral/eots
> 
> I would play along with your silly "riddle me this?" games but for the fact that what you are both engaging in is despicable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go back to the *Opening Post* (link) and try to find one question mark (?). Good luck. The same goes for my *Pentagon Paper* (link) and my *WTC-7 CD Topic* (link). There are generally 'no' question marks in my Opening Post Presentations, because my aim is to address 'the Topic' apart from dividing the readers into many different groups. Everyone here has the same opportunity to *'quote >>' anything at all from 'my work'* to offer your own opposing views. Right? Of course. However, Rightwinger would rather attack my person with his petty insults than address one thing in any of my 9/11 Papers . . .
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mock the people who lost loved ones on Flight 93.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. You are the mocker and I am the one presenting 'the' 911Truth for the benefit of these readers and those to come. Anyone who believes for one minute that this empty hole . . .
> 
> 
> 
> . . . is a crashed 100-Ton Jetliner is a *DUPE* . . .
> 
> 
> 
> . . . and worthy of utter destruction for being so STUPID (my Topic). Period. Rightwinger has every right to continue walking in the same DUPE shoes if that makes him feel all warm and fuzzy, but do not blame me for your willful STUPIDITY . . .
> 
> 
> 
> Go back to the Opening Post and search for references to anyone being a liar. The EMPTY HOLE . . .
> 
> 
> 
> . . . is still an EMPTY HOLE. Period.
> 
> 
> 
> Spouting off nonsense about 'families' is never going to transform the EMPTY HOLE . . .
> 
> 
> 
> . . . into anything other than an EMPTY HOLE. Take a good long look into the little EMPTY HOLE and try to realize that amount of 'evidence' (100 tons!) that you are missing. :0)
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> That these people buried that fragment and cherish the memory?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In other words, I am supposed to pretend that an EMPTY HOLE equals a crashed 100-ton Jetliner, because you insist and playing the Loyal Bushie DUPE!!! Get real!!!
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> For you to openly mock these people and call them suckers and "dupes" based on your own sick fantasies is despicable
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. For you to pretend that an EMPTY HOLE . . .
> 
> 
> 
> . . . equals a crashed 100-Ton Jetliner makes you as silly and stupid as all the rest. Where is your picture of Flight 93 crashed ANYWHERE? Oh, you think it wise to come out here and play your shame card! Here is the picture of the *US Geological Survey Photograph taken on April 20, 1994* (pic), if you have the courage to click on the link. And here is yet another picture of the EMPTY HOLE:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. This is a picture of the same EMPTY HOLE where 'you' want to believe a real 100-Ton Jetliner did one of these numbers:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. Suckers are everywhere . . .
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


terral just reposts the same bullshit over and over


----------



## Mad Scientist

DiveCon said:


> terral just reposts the same bullshit over and over


That's funny because I was just thinking terral just reposts the same bullshit over and over.


----------



## DiveCon

Mad Scientist said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> terral just reposts the same bullshit over and over
> 
> 
> 
> That's funny because I was just thinking terral just reposts the same bullshit over and over.
Click to expand...

i'm sure we are not the only ones that think that


----------



## JBeukema

wtf? It says there's a page twelve, but trying to go to it refreshes page 11 x.o


----------



## Toro

DiveCon said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> terral just reposts the same bullshit over and over
> 
> 
> 
> That's funny because I was just thinking terral just reposts the same bullshit over and over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i'm sure we are not the only ones that think that
Click to expand...


Nobody has to "think" it...


----------



## JBeukema




----------



## eots

DiveCon said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Rightwinger:
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Terral/eots
> 
> I would play along with your silly "riddle me this?" games but for the fact that what you are both engaging in is despicable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go back to the *Opening Post* (link) and try to find one question mark (?). Good luck. The same goes for my *Pentagon Paper* (link) and my *WTC-7 CD Topic* (link). There are generally 'no' question marks in my Opening Post Presentations, because my aim is to address 'the Topic' apart from dividing the readers into many different groups. Everyone here has the same opportunity to *'quote >>' anything at all from 'my work'* to offer your own opposing views. Right? Of course. However, Rightwinger would rather attack my person with his petty insults than address one thing in any of my 9/11 Papers . . .
> 
> 
> 
> No. You are the mocker and I am the one presenting 'the' 911Truth for the benefit of these readers and those to come. Anyone who believes for one minute that this empty hole . . .
> 
> 
> 
> . . . is a crashed 100-Ton Jetliner is a *DUPE* . . .
> 
> 
> 
> . . . and worthy of utter destruction for being so STUPID (my Topic). Period. Rightwinger has every right to continue walking in the same DUPE shoes if that makes him feel all warm and fuzzy, but do not blame me for your willful STUPIDITY . . .
> 
> 
> 
> Go back to the Opening Post and search for references to anyone being a liar. The EMPTY HOLE . . .
> 
> 
> 
> . . . is still an EMPTY HOLE. Period.
> 
> 
> 
> Spouting off nonsense about 'families' is never going to transform the EMPTY HOLE . . .
> 
> 
> 
> . . . into anything other than an EMPTY HOLE. Take a good long look into the little EMPTY HOLE and try to realize that amount of 'evidence' (100 tons!) that you are missing. :0)
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, I am supposed to pretend that an EMPTY HOLE equals a crashed 100-ton Jetliner, because you insist and playing the Loyal Bushie DUPE!!! Get real!!!
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> For you to openly mock these people and call them suckers and "dupes" based on your own sick fantasies is despicable
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. For you to pretend that an EMPTY HOLE . . .
> 
> 
> 
> . . . equals a crashed 100-Ton Jetliner makes you as silly and stupid as all the rest. Where is your picture of Flight 93 crashed ANYWHERE? Oh, you think it wise to come out here and play your shame card! Here is the picture of the *US Geological Survey Photograph taken on April 20, 1994* (pic), if you have the courage to click on the link. And here is yet another picture of the EMPTY HOLE:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. This is a picture of the same EMPTY HOLE where 'you' want to believe a real 100-Ton Jetliner did one of these numbers:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. Suckers are everywhere . . .
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> terral just reposts the same bullshit over and over
Click to expand...


says the MORON
that post the same 5 word denials
OVER and OVER


----------



## JBeukema

Eots, have you ever considered the possibility that you grossly overestimate the competence of the fed?


----------



## eots

JBeukema said:


> Eots, have you ever considered the possibility that you grossly overestimate the competence of the fed?



no..at the highest levels the government.. Intel and technology is as good and precise as it gets...I believe the... _incompetence _..to be a fallacy an old wives tale..and one that actual serves these agency's to perpetuate


----------



## JBeukema

right... because social security, the devaluation of the dollar, our failing infrastructure...


Evidence of their competence is everywhere!


----------



## eots

JBeukema said:


>



and yet another old wives tale ...no one is hiding..nor are they afraid they are marching in the streets...the are spreading the info and petitioning the government.. speaking the truth..seeking justice


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Rightwinger:
> 
> 
> 
> Go back to the *Opening Post* (link) and try to find one question mark (?). Good luck. The same goes for my *Pentagon Paper* (link) and my *WTC-7 CD Topic* (link). There are generally 'no' question marks in my Opening Post Presentations, because my aim is to address 'the Topic' apart from dividing the readers into many different groups. Everyone here has the same opportunity to *'quote >>' anything at all from 'my work'* to offer your own opposing views. Right? Of course. However, Rightwinger would rather attack my person with his petty insults than address one thing in any of my 9/11 Papers . . .
> 
> 
> 
> No. You are the mocker and I am the one presenting 'the' 911Truth for the benefit of these readers and those to come. Anyone who believes for one minute that this empty hole . . .
> 
> 
> 
> . . . is a crashed 100-Ton Jetliner is a *DUPE* . . .
> 
> 
> 
> . . . and worthy of utter destruction for being so STUPID (my Topic). Period. Rightwinger has every right to continue walking in the same DUPE shoes if that makes him feel all warm and fuzzy, but do not blame me for your willful STUPIDITY . . .
> 
> 
> 
> Go back to the Opening Post and search for references to anyone being a liar. The EMPTY HOLE . . .
> 
> 
> 
> . . . is still an EMPTY HOLE. Period.
> 
> 
> 
> Spouting off nonsense about 'families' is never going to transform the EMPTY HOLE . . .
> 
> 
> 
> . . . into anything other than an EMPTY HOLE. Take a good long look into the little EMPTY HOLE and try to realize that amount of 'evidence' (100 tons!) that you are missing. :0)
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, I am supposed to pretend that an EMPTY HOLE equals a crashed 100-ton Jetliner, because you insist and playing the Loyal Bushie DUPE!!! Get real!!!
> 
> 
> 
> No. For you to pretend that an EMPTY HOLE . . .
> 
> 
> 
> . . . equals a crashed 100-Ton Jetliner makes you as silly and stupid as all the rest. Where is your picture of Flight 93 crashed ANYWHERE? Oh, you think it wise to come out here and play your shame card! Here is the picture of the *US Geological Survey Photograph taken on April 20, 1994* (pic), if you have the courage to click on the link. And here is yet another picture of the EMPTY HOLE:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. This is a picture of the same EMPTY HOLE where 'you' want to believe a real 100-Ton Jetliner did one of these numbers:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. Suckers are everywhere . . .
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
> 
> 
> 
> 
> terral just reposts the same bullshit over and over
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> says the MORON
> that post the same 5 word denials
> OVER and OVER
Click to expand...

you have not proven you are worth my taking the time to give you more
in fact, you have proven just the opposite


----------



## eots

no that's what you have proved of yourself..


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> no that's what you have proved of yourself..


yet you continue to do your MASSIVE copy & paste
LOL


----------



## eots

(divecon style debate )

yet you continue your DENIAL  LOL


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> (divecon style debate )
> 
> yet you continue your DENIAL  LOL


well, you are at least conserving bandwidth now


----------



## sitarro

If you're going to post pictures of a 757, use Obama's campaign plane. It's the one with the half million dollar makeover, the one that burned 1200 gallons of jet fuel an hour every time he went across the country to repeat the same lame ass speech over and over again. It's the same one that he had meet him in London on his apologize for America tour so he could return in it, who cares that he was already in one that was burning that much fuel, it was able to go home to America empty. A conservative estimate for fuel burn for that trip would easily be 50,000 gallons. Same plane he used to fly to L.A. to appear on Leno's show to insult the Special Olympics. 

Now he has an even bigger plane with four gas eater engines, that and the other enormous support planes that go where ever he goes, no matter how insignificant. He tell us to conserve energy and that he is the President for the 21st Century and yet he jumps into that 747 for any reason when other methods could be used.

I work around these planes, they are enormous and flying at 500 miles an hour, there is a outrageous amount of momentum built up, I find it hard to believe either of the twin towers could take the initial blows. Ad to that the architectural make up of those buildings and it is amazing to me that anyone could believe that explosives would be needed to bring them down. I have a brother who was flying a 737 on September 11th, he was ordered to put it down within 30 minutes or it would be shot down, he didn't ask any questions, put it down in Kansas City.


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

A very weird thread.


----------



## eots

sitarro said:


> If you're going to post pictures of a 757, use Obama's campaign plane. It's the one with the half million dollar makeover, the one that burned 1200 gallons of jet fuel an hour every time he went across the country to repeat the same lame ass speech over and over again. It's the same one that he had meet him in London on his apologize for America tour so he could return in it, who cares that he was already in one that was burning that much fuel, it was able to go home to America empty. A conservative estimate for fuel burn for that trip would easily be 50,000 gallons. Same plane he used to fly to L.A. to appear on Leno's show to insult the Special Olympics.
> 
> Now he has an even bigger plane with four gas eater engines, that and the other enormous support planes that go where ever he goes, no matter how insignificant. He tell us to conserve energy and that he is the President for the 21st Century and yet he jumps into that 747 for any reason when other methods could be used.
> 
> I work around these planes, they are enormous and flying at 500 miles an hour, there is a outrageous amount of momentum built up, I find it hard to believe either of the twin towers could take the initial blows. Ad to that the architectural make up of those buildings and it is amazing to me that anyone could believe that explosives would be needed to bring them down. I have a brother who was flying a 737 on September 11th, he was ordered to put it down within 30 minutes or it would be shot down, he didn't ask any questions, put it down in Kansas City.



Well then you have an alternative theory to NIST..who had to coincide the buildings are designed to take multiple plane strikes and revise there pancake theory to the bowing sagging theory .. in which they theorized fire as the main cause of the collapse and that impact only dislodged fireproofing


----------



## JBeukema

They're not two dfifferent theories. The theory is that the sagging led to the pancake collapse. It's an elaboration on the original report.


----------



## eots

and no plane hit building 7 and there was no jet fuel..


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LD06SAf0p9A]YouTube - wtc 7 collapse[/ame]


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> sitarro said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you're going to post pictures of a 757, use Obama's campaign plane. It's the one with the half million dollar makeover, the one that burned 1200 gallons of jet fuel an hour every time he went across the country to repeat the same lame ass speech over and over again. It's the same one that he had meet him in London on his apologize for America tour so he could return in it, who cares that he was already in one that was burning that much fuel, it was able to go home to America empty. A conservative estimate for fuel burn for that trip would easily be 50,000 gallons. Same plane he used to fly to L.A. to appear on Leno's show to insult the Special Olympics.
> 
> Now he has an even bigger plane with four gas eater engines, that and the other enormous support planes that go where ever he goes, no matter how insignificant. He tell us to conserve energy and that he is the President for the 21st Century and yet he jumps into that 747 for any reason when other methods could be used.
> 
> I work around these planes, they are enormous and flying at 500 miles an hour, there is a outrageous amount of momentum built up, I find it hard to believe either of the twin towers could take the initial blows. Ad to that the architectural make up of those buildings and it is amazing to me that anyone could believe that explosives would be needed to bring them down. I have a brother who was flying a 737 on September 11th, he was ordered to put it down within 30 minutes or it would be shot down, he didn't ask any questions, put it down in Kansas City.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well then you have an alternative theory to NIST..who had to coincide the buildings are designed to take multiple plane strikes and revise there pancake theory to the bowing sagging theory .. in which they theorized fire as the main cause of the collapse and that impact only dislodged fireproofing
Click to expand...

the tower were designed to take a hit by a 707, a MUCH smaller plane and it was assumed that the plane would be coming from Europe and be nearly out of fuel

so again you are full of shit


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> and no plane hit building 7 and there was no jet fuel..
> 
> 
> YouTube - wtc 7 collapse


no, no plane hit
but one of the towers fell on top of it
and there was 60,000 gallons of diesel fuel in tanks for the emergency generators


----------



## eots

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> and no plane hit building 7 and there was no jet fuel..
> 
> 
> YouTube - wtc 7 collapse
> 
> 
> 
> no, no plane hit
> but one of the towers fell on top of it
> and there was 60,000 gallons of diesel fuel in tanks for the emergency generators
Click to expand...


it is a complete exaggeration to say one of the towers fell on it and no confirmed source of 60.000 gallons of fuel...and fires...random uneven fires and structural damage on one side can not create an even and controlled collapse at near free fall speed..if it did buildings around the world would be endanger of collapsing ever time there was an office fire


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> and no plane hit building 7 and there was no jet fuel..
> 
> 
> YouTube - wtc 7 collapse
> 
> 
> 
> no, no plane hit
> but one of the towers fell on top of it
> and there was 60,000 gallons of diesel fuel in tanks for the emergency generators
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it is a complete exaggeration to say one of the towers fell on it and no confirmed source of 60.000 gallons of fuel...and fires...random uneven fires and structural damage on one side can not create an even and controlled collapse at near free fall speed..if it did buildings around the world would be endanger of collapsing ever time there was an office fire
Click to expand...

ok, if you want to be more exact, PARTS of one of the tower landed on top of it
BIG PARTS
the whole south side had a huge gash in it
and what do you need to confirm the existence of the diesel tanks?


----------



## eots

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YkQPmmCr6JA]YouTube - Urgent NIST warning to ALL SKYSCRAPER OCCUPANTS[/ame]


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> YouTube - Urgent NIST warning to ALL SKYSCRAPER OCCUPANTS


and there he goes with bullshit youtube videos


----------



## eots

Well if fires can bring down such structures as the twin towers and wtc 7 all in a matter of hours don't you think we need to reevaluate all tall buildings and their fire safety


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> Well if fires can bring down such structures as the twin towers and wtc 7 all in a matter of hours don't you think we need to reevaluate all tall buildings and their fire safety


as you have been told over and over, it wasnt JUST the fires
it was a combination of things
the planes took out a lot of the supports, thus putting more stress on the remaining ones
the fires then burned hot enough for the rest to start to lose their structural integrity
once the collapse started, gravity took over
as to WTC7, huge parts of one of the towers took out about 25% of the south face of it
in the process it took out the fire suppression system(water lines) and the fuel tank of Diesel and then the fires effected the structural integrity there as well


----------



## eots

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well if fires can bring down such structures as the twin towers and wtc 7 all in a matter of hours don't you think we need to reevaluate all tall buildings and their fire safety
> 
> 
> 
> as you have been told over and over, it wasnt JUST the fires
> it was a combination of things
> the planes took out a lot of the supports, thus putting more stress on the remaining ones
> the fires then burned hot enough for the rest to start to lose their structural integrity
> once the collapse started, gravity took over
> as to WTC7, huge parts of one of the towers took out about 25% of the south face of it
> in the process it took out the fire suppression system(water lines) and the fuel tank of Diesel and then the fires effected the structural integrity there as well
Click to expand...


nice story of of these random combinations all coming together not once not twice but three times in one day...resulting in all three buildings pulverized to gravel and dust falling essentially straight down .at near free fall speed...wonder what the mathematical probability of that is...and you can prove this theory how ?


----------



## Douger

Ya see. What happened there was that those MooseSlumz asked Wally to please not let the crash destroy nature. It's a "Peace Thang".
The hole belongeth to Allah..eth.

The towerz...eth belongethed to The Great Satan...eth.

The Pentagra....I mean Pentagon belongeth to Poppy, Father of Idioteth # PBUH# Piss Be Upon Him, and the missile hitteth the department of 911 planning, thereby eliminating that little problema....eth.


----------



## JBeukema

eots said:


> YouTube - Urgent NIST warning to ALL SKYSCRAPER OCCUPANTS


wait... so you deny that metals expand when heated?


----------



## Terral

Hi JB:

Thank you very much for demonstrating why *We The Stupid Sheeple 'are' worthy to be utterly destroyed off the face of the earth* (my Topic = Reason #9) by the coming H1N1 Genocidal Plague!!!



JBeukema said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Urgent NIST warning to ALL SKYSCRAPER OCCUPANTS
> 
> 
> 
> wait... so you deny that metals expand when heated?
Click to expand...


While I can hardly believe that you guys can be this STUPID, the facts are looking us in the face with every passing day. The fact that you can haggle over "FEMA Deceives Nation About Twin Towers Core" for days on end is more evidence that you have no clue as to what really brought WTC-7 down in 6.6 seconds. The 800 pound gorilla in the room is the fact that 'metals' are excellent 'conductors' of heat!!! The red-iron girders, columns and beams were all welded together into a massive steel-framed network that allowed any heat to be 'transported' away from the heat source FAR more quickly than any single component could be softened. 

WTC-7 was built using 'compartmentalization' of all steel-framed components via solid concrete slabs (horizontally) and masonry curtain walls (vertically); which included massive columns encased in wallboard (911Reacher Link). 






Any energy entering the steel-framed network would be spread evenly through all the massive girders, columns, beams and bar-joists, which would heat up the entire building gradually 'and' never allow any single component to reach the required 2800 degrees (Killer Fires Theory is Pure Fantasy)!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EZ9BofDUXv0"]Examine The Coincidences[/ame]

GL,

Terral


----------



## eots

JBeukema said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Urgent NIST warning to ALL SKYSCRAPER OCCUPANTS
> 
> 
> 
> wait... so you deny that metals expand when heated?
Click to expand...


wait..so you make up strawman statements..like..so you deny metals expand when heated ?


----------



## Terral

Hi Eots and JB:



eots said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Urgent NIST warning to ALL SKYSCRAPER OCCUPANTS
> 
> 
> 
> wait... so you deny that metals expand when heated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wait..so you make up strawman statements..like..so you deny metals expand when heated ?
Click to expand...


Guys! This is the *Empty Hole Outside Shanksville Topic* . . . 






. . . and not the *WTC-7 Topic* over here. Maybe those among us trying to defend Official Cover Story LIES would like to explain the EMPTY HOLE . . . 






I suppose that 100 tons of Jetliner disappears into thin air when heated. :0)












GL,

Terral


----------



## JBeukema

Terral thinks heat is instantly and uniformly distributed across a steel structure when a section is headed?


Dude... that's just stupid!






Come here and I'll demonstrate the principle when I heat the blade of a Ka-bar before using it to remove your eyelid





thermodynamics for dummies - Google Search


----------



## JBeukema

Actually, it'd be easier with the Buck. The ka-Bar's pretty thick....


----------



## DiveCon

JBeukema said:


> Terral thinks heat is instantly and uniformly distributed across a steel structure when a section is headed?
> 
> 
> Dude... that's just stupid!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come here and I'll demonstrate the principle when I heat the blade of a Ka-bar before using it to remove your eyelid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thermodynamics for dummies - Google Search


nice touch, using his own laughing dog back at him


----------



## Terral

Hi DiveBomb and JB:



DiveCon said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terral thinks heat is instantly and uniformly distributed across a steel structure when a section is headed?
> 
> Dude... that's just stupid! . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Heat energy is instantly and uniformly distributed throughout any steel-framed network in the case of any fire. That is the very reason that no steel-framed skyscraper has burned down in the history of this world. Just keep on laughing, because the *two of you* (Dive =  = JB) are lost (WTC Topic is here) on the *Flight 93 Empty Hole Topic* . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, is that DiveBomb walking through the EMPTY HOLE on 9/11?? :0)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


----------



## eots

> JBeukema;1516498]
> 
> Terral thinks heat is instantly and uniformly distributed across a steel structure when a section is headed?
> 
> 
> Dude... that's just stupid!









> thermodynamics for dummies - Google Search



 no such statement was ever made however you would have us belive that nonuniformed fire and structural damage resulted in a uniform collapse of 3 buildings as a result of nonuniform heat and expansion


----------



## eots

by _uniformly_...jbl is trying to imply that  you are saying if you heated one end of a steel beam a 1oo ft long the opposite end would instantly reach the same temperature...he knows that's not what is being said
but he is trying to imply it any way


----------



## DiveCon

Terral said:


> GL,
> 
> Terral


that hole wasn't empty, you fucking moron


----------



## eots

DiveCon said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
> 
> 
> 
> that hole wasn't empty, you fucking moron
Click to expand...


looks empty ...


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
> 
> 
> 
> that hole wasn't empty, you fucking moron
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> looks empty ...
Click to expand...

looks can be deceiving

too bad terral wont show you the rest of the photos from that case
the ones showing them digging plane parts out of that hole


----------



## JBeukema

Terral said:


> Yes. Heat energy is instantly and uniformly distributed throughout any steel-framed network in the case of any fire. That is the very reason that no steel-framed skyscraper has burned down in the history of this world.




Which is why I can heat the tip of a solid steel body blade while holding onto the handle


----------



## JBeukema

eots said:


> JBeukema;1516498]
> 
> Terral thinks heat is instantly and uniformly distributed across a steel structure when a section is headed?
> 
> 
> Dude... that's just stupid!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thermodynamics for dummies - Google Search
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no such statement was ever mad
Click to expand...




Terral said:


> Yes. Heat energy is instantly and uniformly distributed throughout any steel-framed network in the case of any fire. That is the very reason that no steel-framed skyscraper has burned down in the history of this world.




So, Eots, are you saying that Terral is wrong and a fucking moron?


----------



## Terral

Hi Eots:



eots said:


> looks empty ...



No kidding. Click on the Video Clip. :0)






The funny part is that 'all' *the pictures* (links) show the same *EMPTY HOLE*. Just go ahead and admit that any nation willing to believe this empty hole . . . 






. . . is a crashed 100-Ton Jetliner *'is' worthy of utter destruction* for being *so STUPID* (#7). The evidence for this Shanksville Case simply DOES NOT even begin to match the Official Cover Story LIE. Period. Eots sees 'the 911Truth' in the EMPTY HOLE, but many of you DO NOT . . . 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-59kouBgO_s"]Watch The Short Video And Wake The Hell Up![/ame]

Now click on the *1994 U.S. Geological Survey Photograph* link (here) showing the same EMPTY HOLE. Yes. Those worthy of being destroyed 'are' really that STUPID . . . 

GL,

Terral


----------



## JBeukema

Terral, even Eots said your claims are fucking retarded






Perhaps your local community college has some science courses which explain basic thermodynamics, inertia, and the various matters relating to structural integrity and failure






Or are they art of the conspiracy, too


----------



## Terral

Hi JB:



JBeukema said:


> Terral, even Eots said your claims are fucking retarded



Where is JB's pictures of Flight 93 crashed anywhere? 






Hey, there is another picture of *the EMPTY HOLE*. JB is just 'talking' eusa_liar, because he has *no evidence* to support his Official Cover Story LIES. :0)

GL,

Terral


----------



## JBeukema

The pics are on pages 2 and 3, if I recall.

here, take these


----------



## DiveCon

Terral said:


> Hi JB:
> 
> 
> 
> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> Terral, even Eots said your claims are fucking retarded
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where is JB's pictures of Flight 93 crashed anywhere?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, there is another picture of *the EMPTY HOLE*. JB is just 'talking' eusa_liar, because he has *no evidence* to support his Official Cover Story LIES. :0)
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...

only terral would be stupid enough to expect to see a full aircraft when it crashed nose first into the ground at over 400 MPH


----------



## eots

well... terrel and u.s military aircraft crash investigators



*Col. George Nelson, MBA 

Col. George Nelson, MBA, U.S. Air Force (ret) &#8211; Former U.S. Air Force aircraft accident investigator and airplane parts authority.  Graduate, U.S. Air Force War College.  34-year Air Force career. *

Licensed commercial pilot.  Licensed airframe and powerplant mechanic. 
Essay: *"In all my years of direct and indirect participation, I never witnessed nor even heard of an aircraft loss, where the wreckage was accessible, that prevented investigators from finding enough hard evidence to positively identify the make, model, and specific registration number of the aircraft -- and in most cases the precise cause of the accident. ... *
The government alleges that four wide-body airliners crashed on the morning of September 11 2001, resulting in the deaths of more than 3,000 human beings, yet not one piece of hard aircraft evidence has been produced in an attempt to positively identify any of the four aircraft. On the contrary, it seems only that all potential evidence was deliberately kept hidden from public view. &#8230; 

With all the evidence readily available at the Pentagon crash site, any unbiased rational investigator could only conclude that a Boeing 757 did not fly into the Pentagon as alleged. Similarly, with all the evidence available at the Pennsylvania crash site, it was most doubtful that a passenger airliner caused the obvious hole in the ground and certainly not the Boeing 757 as alleged. &#8230; 
*
As painful and heartbreaking as was the loss of innocent lives and the lingering health problems of thousands more, a most troublesome and nightmarish probability remains that so many Americans appear to be involved in the most heinous conspiracy in our country's history."   *Physics911, by Scientific Panel Investigating Nine-Eleven, 9/11/2001


----------



## LA RAM FAN

JBeukema said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Heat energy is instantly and uniformly distributed throughout any steel-framed network in the case of any fire. That is the very reason that no steel-framed skyscraper has burned down in the history of this world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which is why I can heat the tip of a solid steel body blade while holding onto the handle
Click to expand...


yep that photo of those 3 monkeys describes you Bush dupes alright.Bush Dupes hear no facts,see no contradicting evidence,speak no truth.Yep thats you Bush dupes alright.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

eots said:


> well... terrel and u.s military aircraft crash investigators
> 
> 
> 
> *Col. George Nelson, MBA
> 
> Col. George Nelson, MBA, U.S. Air Force (ret)  Former U.S. Air Force aircraft accident investigator and airplane parts authority.  Graduate, U.S. Air Force War College.  34-year Air Force career. *
> 
> Licensed commercial pilot.  Licensed airframe and powerplant mechanic.
> Essay: *"In all my years of direct and indirect participation, I never witnessed nor even heard of an aircraft loss, where the wreckage was accessible, that prevented investigators from finding enough hard evidence to positively identify the make, model, and specific registration number of the aircraft -- and in most cases the precise cause of the accident. ... *
> The government alleges that four wide-body airliners crashed on the morning of September 11 2001, resulting in the deaths of more than 3,000 human beings, yet not one piece of hard aircraft evidence has been produced in an attempt to positively identify any of the four aircraft. On the contrary, it seems only that all potential evidence was deliberately kept hidden from public view.
> 
> With all the evidence readily available at the Pentagon crash site, any unbiased rational investigator could only conclude that a Boeing 757 did not fly into the Pentagon as alleged. Similarly, with all the evidence available at the Pennsylvania crash site, it was most doubtful that a passenger airliner caused the obvious hole in the ground and certainly not the Boeing 757 as alleged.
> *
> As painful and heartbreaking as was the loss of innocent lives and the lingering health problems of thousands more, a most troublesome and nightmarish probability remains that so many Americans appear to be involved in the most heinous conspiracy in our country's history."   *Physics911, by Scientific Panel Investigating Nine-Eleven, 9/11/2001



Of course these Bush/Obama dupes are so much in denial they wont read this post of course.


----------



## eots

it is interesting that their beloved popular mechanics and national geographic never wants to interview these experts and instead interview some nobody about holograms instead...then bring in a psychiatrist to explain the mind of a so called conspiracy theorist explaining they are afraid..and cant deal; with the fact we are so vulnerable to to_ a lone gun man_..so they create complicated scenarios...lol


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> it is interesting that their beloved popular mechanics and national geographic never wants to interview these experts and instead interview some nobody about holograms instead...then bring in a psychiatrist to explain the mind of a so called conspiracy theorist explaining they are afraid..and cant deal; with the fact we are so vulnerable to to_ a lone gun man_..so they create complicated scenarios...lol


NAtGeo did have some of your guys on


----------



## eots

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> it is interesting that their beloved popular mechanics and national geographic never wants to interview these experts and instead interview some nobody about holograms instead...then bring in a psychiatrist to explain the mind of a so called conspiracy theorist explaining they are afraid..and cant deal; with the fact we are so vulnerable to to_ a lone gun man_..so they create complicated scenarios...lol
> 
> 
> 
> NAtGeo did have some of your guys on
Click to expand...


they had one section with griffin and Steven  Jones and then went immediatly into the psychiatrist psy-op narrative..but lets hear from some military experts and commercial pilots they don't want you to hear...without the psy-op narrative..shall we

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gghGi2aak_Y&feature=PlayList&p=3AF3FC2EC3DF655C&index=6&playnext=4&playnext_from=PL]YouTube - 9/11 Pentagon - Wake Up People!!!!![/ame]


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> it is interesting that their beloved popular mechanics and national geographic never wants to interview these experts and instead interview some nobody about holograms instead...then bring in a psychiatrist to explain the mind of a so called conspiracy theorist explaining they are afraid..and cant deal; with the fact we are so vulnerable to to_ a lone gun man_..so they create complicated scenarios...lol
> 
> 
> 
> NAtGeo did have some of your guys on
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they had one section with griffin and Steven  Jones and then went immediatly into the psychiatrist psy-op narrative..but lets hear from some military experts and commercial pilots they don't want you to hear...without the psy-op narrative..shall we
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gghGi2aak_Y&feature=PlayList&p=3AF3FC2EC3DF655C&index=6&playnext=4&playnext_from=PL]YouTube - 9/11 Pentagon - Wake Up People!!!!![/ame]
Click to expand...

did you ever think they couldnt get the guys you keep posting for any number of reasons, some of which they dont agree with your nonsense or they dont even exist


and that video is a lie without even watching it
the entry point they show is WAY off


----------



## LA RAM FAN

eots said:


> it is interesting that their beloved popular mechanics and national geographic never wants to interview these experts and instead interview some nobody about holograms instead...then bring in a psychiatrist to explain the mind of a so called conspiracy theorist explaining they are afraid..and cant deal; with the fact we are so vulnerable to to_ a lone gun man_..so they create complicated scenarios...lol



yeah thats whats funny cause its only the COINCIDENCE THEORISTS who accept the official conspiracy theory of the governments,who are the ones afraid and cant deal with it.LOL.anytime the mainstream media talks about 9/11 or the JFK assassination as well,they always use computer animation to support their evidence which is no evidence at all.LOL


----------



## LA RAM FAN

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> it is interesting that their beloved popular mechanics and national geographic never wants to interview these experts and instead interview some nobody about holograms instead...then bring in a psychiatrist to explain the mind of a so called conspiracy theorist explaining they are afraid..and cant deal; with the fact we are so vulnerable to to_ a lone gun man_..so they create complicated scenarios...lol
> 
> 
> 
> NAtGeo did have some of your guys on
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they had one section with griffin and Steven  Jones and then went immediatly into the psychiatrist psy-op narrative..but lets hear from some military experts and commercial pilots they don't want you to hear...without the psy-op narrative..shall we
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gghGi2aak_Y&feature=PlayList&p=3AF3FC2EC3DF655C&index=6&playnext=4&playnext_from=PL]YouTube - 9/11 Pentagon - Wake Up People!!!!![/ame]
Click to expand...


of course these Bush dupes such as DITZCON wont watch that video cause they dont want to hear what pilot EXPERTS or military experts have to say.


----------



## eots

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> NAtGeo did have some of your guys on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they had one section with griffin and Steven  Jones and then went immediatly into the psychiatrist psy-op narrative..but lets hear from some military experts and commercial pilots they don't want you to hear...without the psy-op narrative..shall we
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gghGi2aak_Y&feature=PlayList&p=3AF3FC2EC3DF655C&index=6&playnext=4&playnext_from=PL]YouTube - 9/11 Pentagon - Wake Up People!!!!![/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did you ever think they couldnt get the guys you keep posting for any number of reasons, some of which they dont agree with your nonsense or they dont even exist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no ..I know they exist..confirmed from multiple sources and have even attend lectures in which some have been speakers...and the pattern of their omission and the accompanying psy op narratives on the mind of conspiracy theorist is far to constant not to be scripted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and that video is a lie without even watching it
> the entry point they show is WAY off
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


so you will once again close your ears to this commercial pilots and military experts and call them liars..


----------



## eots

the pentagon one of the most secured buildings in the country 84 tapes still classified 8 years later...why ??????....if a plane hit the pentagon why cant we see it ????...if the tapes show a plane..wouldn't they want us to see it ??


----------



## LA RAM FAN

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> they had one section with griffin and Steven  Jones and then went immediatly into the psychiatrist psy-op narrative..but lets hear from some military experts and commercial pilots they don't want you to hear...without the psy-op narrative..shall we
> 
> YouTube - 9/11 Pentagon - Wake Up People!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no ..I know they exist..confirmed from multiple sources and have even attend lectures in which some have been speakers...and the pattern of their omission and the accompanying psy op narratives on the mind of conspiracy theorist is far to constant not to be scripted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and that video is a lie without even watching it
> the entry point they show is WAY off
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so you will once again close your ears to this commercial pilots and military experts and call them liars..
Click to expand...


typical ignorant Ditzcon.


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> the pentagon one of the most secured buildings in the country 84 tapes still classified 8 years later...why ??????....if a plane hit the pentagon why cant we see it ????...if the tapes show a plane..wouldn't they want us to see it ??


you DO understand that they aquired the tapes from ALL cams around the area to "SEE" if it had anything on it
not because it "HAD" things on it
and maybe the reason they didnt release the others is because they dont have jack shit on em?
you lack common sense and reason to even think like that


----------



## DiveCon

9/11 inside job said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> no ..I know they exist..confirmed from multiple sources and have even attend lectures in which some have been speakers...and the pattern of their omission and the accompanying psy op narratives on the mind of conspiracy theorist is far to constant not to be scripted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so you will once again close your ears to this commercial pilots and military experts and call them liars..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> typical ignorant Ditzcon.
Click to expand...

fuck off asshole
if you put me on ignore, then maybe you should ACTUALLY IGNORE my posts


----------



## eots

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> the pentagon one of the most secured buildings in the country 84 tapes still classified 8 years later...why ??????....if a plane hit the pentagon why cant we see it ????...if the tapes show a plane..wouldn't they want us to see it ??
> 
> 
> 
> you DO understand that they aquired the tapes from ALL cams around the area to "SEE" if it had anything on it
> not because it "HAD" things on it
> and maybe the reason they didnt release the others is because they dont have jack shit on em?
> you lack common sense and reason to even think like that
Click to expand...


you mean to double think like that...first.. they seized several tapes from near by businesses but there are tapes from the of pentagon on 9/11 from pentagon surveillance cameras and if there was jack shit on them.. why not release them.. why go to great efforts to block lawsuits requesting their release and site national security  as the reason not to ..there is no logic to any of that


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> the pentagon one of the most secured buildings in the country 84 tapes still classified 8 years later...why ??????....if a plane hit the pentagon why cant we see it ????...if the tapes show a plane..wouldn't they want us to see it ??
> 
> 
> 
> you DO understand that they aquired the tapes from ALL cams around the area to "SEE" if it had anything on it
> not because it "HAD" things on it
> and maybe the reason they didnt release the others is because they dont have jack shit on em?
> you lack common sense and reason to even think like that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you mean to double think like that...first.. they seized several tapes from near by businesses but there are tapes from the of pentagon on 9/11 from pentagon surveillance cameras and if there was jack shit on them.. why not release them.. why go to great efforts to block lawsuits requesting their release and site national security  as the reason not to ..there is no logic to any of that
Click to expand...

i cant tell you why they dont release them, i wish they would
i would hope it would shut you assholes the fuck up if they actually had clear shots


----------



## Systain

It is so unnerving when people refuse all instances of logic. We have an even larger fight to tend to; which involves the casualty of the critical thinking mind due to the utter absurdities perpetrated by the mass media.
Where is the plane? That is a simple enough question. I know I dont see it nor do I see any substantial parts being dug from the hole. 

Additionally, there were plane fragments that were reported miles away from the Shanksville crash site. Some will make the argument that the plane was shot down. However, that still doesnt explain why a crater was dug in the ground. This alone is incriminating; a plan that was aimed at deceiving.

Granted, you dont have to believe [all] the theories but anyone who doesnt at least question this scenario is an utter moron.


----------



## Fizz

Systain said:


> It is so unnerving when people refuse all instances of logic. We have an even larger fight to tend to; which involves the casualty of the critical thinking mind due to the utter absurdities perpetrated by the mass media.
> Where is the plane? That is a simple enough question. I know I dont see it nor do I see any substantial parts being dug from the hole.
> 
> Additionally, there were plane fragments that were reported miles away from the Shanksville crash site. Some will make the argument that the plane was shot down. However, that still doesnt explain why a crater was dug in the ground. This alone is incriminating; a plan that was aimed at deceiving.
> 
> Granted, you dont have to believe [all] the theories but anyone who doesnt at least question this scenario is an utter moron.



ask yourself why the TWOOFERS show you only a fuzzy screen capture of the hole in pennsylvania instead of these pics. if they are truly seeking the truth why dont they let you know that 95% of the plane was recovered from the area around that hole in PA? 











































_Key:
Bolded text = English translation from Arabic 
TIME EDT Transcript

09:31:57 Ladies and gentlemen: Here the captain, please sit down keep remaining seating. We have a bomb on board. So sit.

09:32:09 Er, uh ... Calling Cleveland center ... You're unreadable. Say again slowly.

09:32:10 Don't move. Shut up.

09:32:13 Come on, come.

09:32:16 Shut up.

09:32:17 Don't move.

09:32:18 Stop.

09:32:34 Sit, sit, sit down.

09:32:39 Sit down.

09:32:41 Unintelligible ... the brother.

09:32:54 Stop.

09:33:09 No more. Sit down.

09:33:10 That's it, that's it, that's it, down, down.

09:33:14 Shut up.

09:33:20 Unintelligible

09:33:20 We just, we didn't get it clear ... Is that United 93 calling?

09:33:30 Jassim.

09:33:34 In the name of Allah, the most merciful, the most compassionate.

09:33:41 Unintelligible.

09:33:43 Finish, no more. No more.

09:33:49 No. No, no, no, no.

09:33:53 No, no, no, no.



09:34:00 Go ahead, lie down. Lie down. Down, down, down.

09:34:06 There is someone ... Huh?

09:34:12 Down, down, down. Sit down. Come on, sit down. No, no, no, no, no. No.

09:34:16 Down, down, down.

09:34:21 Down.

09:34:25 No more.

09:34:26 No more. Down.

09:34:27 Please, please, please ...

09:34:28 Down.

09:34:29 Please, please, don't hurt me ...

09:34:30 Down. No more.

09:34:31 Oh God.

09:34:32 Down, down, down.

09:34:33 Sit down.

09:34:34 Shut up.

09:34:42 No more.

09:34:46 This?

09:34:47 Yes.

09:34:47 Unintelligible.

09:34:57 One moment, one moment.

09:34:59 Unintelligible.

09:35:03 No more.

09:35:06 Down, down, down, down.

09:35:09 No, no, no, no, no, no...

09:35:10 Unintelligible.

09:35:15 Sit down, sit down, sit down.



09:35:17 Down.

09:35:18 What's this?

09:35:19 Sit down. Sit down. You know, sit down.

09:35:24 No, no, no.

09:35:30 Down, down, down, down.

09:35:32 Are you talking to me?

09:35:33 No, no, no. Unintelligible.

09:35:35 Down in the airport.

09:35:39 Down, down.

09:35:40 I don't want to die.

09:35:41 No, no. Down, down.

09:35:42 I don't want to die. I don't want to die.

09:35:44 No, no. Down, down, down, down, down, down.

09:35:47 No, no, please.

09:35:57 No.

09:37:06 That's it. Go back.

09:37:06 That's it. Sit down.

09:37:36 Everthing is fine. I finished.

09:38:36 Yes.

09:39:11 Ah. Here's the captain. I would like to tell you all to remain seated. We have a bomb aboard, and we are going back to the airport, and we have our demands. So, please remain quiet.

09:39:21 Okay. That's 93 calling?

09:39:24 One moment.

09:39:34 United 93. I understand you have a bomb on board. Go ahead.

09:39:42 And center exec jet nine fifty-six. That was the transmission.

09:39:47 Okay. Ah. Who called Cleveland?



09:39:52 Executive jet nine fifty-six, did you understand that transmission?

09:39:56 Affirmative. He said that there was a bomb on board.

09:39:58 That was all you got out of it also?

09:40:01 Affirmative.

09:40:03 Roger.

09:40:03 United 93. Go ahead.

09:40:14 United 93. Go ahead.

09:40:17 Ahhh.

09:40:52 This green knob?

09:40:54 Yes, that's the one.

09:41:05 United 93, do you hear the Cleveland center?

09:41:14 One moment. One moment.

09:41:15 Unintelligible.

09:41:56 Oh man.

09:44:18 This does not work now.

0913 Turn it off.

0916 ... Seven thousand ...

0919 How about we let them in? We let the guys in now.

0923 Okay.

0924 Should we let the guys in?

0925 Inform them, and tell him to talk to the pilot. Bring the pilot back.

0957 In the name of Allah. In the name of Allah. I bear witness that there is no other God, but Allah.

0931 Unintelligible.

0940 Allah knows.

09:48:15 Unintelligible.

09:48:38 Set course.



09:49:37 Unintelligible.

09:51:17 Unintelligible.

09:51:35 Unintelligible.

09:52:02 Unintelligible.

09:52:31 Unintelligible.

09:53:20 The best thing: The guys will go in, lift up the ... Unintelligible ... and they put the axe into it. So, everyone will be scared.

09:53:27 Yes.

09:53:28 The axe.

09:53:28 Unintelligible.

09:53:29 No, not the.

09:53:35 Let him look through the window. Let him look through the window.

09:53:52 Unintelligible.

09:54:09 Open.

09:54:11 Unintelligible.

09:55:06 You are ... One ...

09:56:15 Unintelligible.

09:57:55 Is there something?

09:57:57 A fight?

09:54:59 Yeah?

09:58:33 Unintelligible. Let's go guys. Allah is greatest. Allah is greatest. Oh guys. Allah is greatest.

09:58:41 Ugh.

09:58:43 Ugh.

09:58:44 Oh Allah. Oh Allah. Oh the most gracious.

09:58:47 Ugh. Ugh.

09:58:52 Stay back.



09:58:55 In the cockpit.

09:58:57 In the cockpit.

09:58:57 They want to get in here. Hold, hold from the inside. Hold from the inside. Hold.

09:59:04 Hold the door.

09:59:09 Stop him.

09:59:11 Sit down.

09:59:13 Sit down.

09:59:15 Sit down.

09:58:16 Unintelligible.

09:59:17 What?

09:59:18 There are some guys. All those guys.

09:59:20 Lets get them.

09:59:25 Sit down.

09:59:29 What?

09:59:30 What.

09:59:31 What?

09:59:36 Unintelligible.

09:59:37 What?

09:59:39 Unintelligible.

09:59:41 Unintelligible.

09:59:42 Trust in Allah, and in him.

09:59:45 Sit down.

09:59:47 Unintelligible.

09:59:53 Ahh.

09:59:55 Unintelligible.

09:59:58 Ahh.



10:00:06 There is nothing.

10:00:07 Is that it? Shall we finish it off?

10:00:08 No. Not yet.

10:00:09 When they all come, we finish it off.

10:00:11 There is nothing.

10:00:13 Unintelligible.

10:00:14 Ahh.

10:00:15 I'm injured.

10:00:16 Unintelligible.

10:00:21 Ahh.

10:00:22 Oh Allah. Oh Allah. Oh Gracious.

10:00:25 In the cockpit. If we don't, we'll die.

10:00:29 Up, down. Up, down, in the cockpit.

10:00:33 The cockpit.

10:00:37 Up, down. Saeed, up, down.

10:00:42 Roll it.

10:00:55 Unintelligible.

10:00:59 Allah is the Greatest. Allah is the Greatest.

10:01:01 Unintelligible.

10:01:08 Is that it? I mean, shall we pull it down?

10:01:09 Yes, put it in it, and pull it down.

10:01:10 Unintelligible.

10:01:11 Saeed.

10:01:12 ... engine ...

10:01:13 Unintelligible.

10:01:16 Cut off the oxygen.



10:01:18 Cut off the oxygen. Cut off the oxygen. Cut off the oxygen.

10:01:34 Unintelligible.

10:01:37 Unintelligible.

10:01:41 Up, down. Up, down.

10:01:41 What?

10:01:42 Up, down.

10:01:42 Ahh.

10:01:53 Ahh.

10:01:54 Unintelligible.

10:01:55 Ahh.

10:01:59 Shut them off.

10:02:03 Shut them off.

10:02:14 Go.

10:02:14 Go.

10:02:15 Move.

10:02:16 Move.

10:02:17 Turn it up.

10:02:18 Down, down.

10:02:23 Pull it down. Pull it down.

10:02:25 Down. Push, push, push, push, push.

10:02:33 Hey. Hey. Give it to me. Give it to me.

10:02:35 Give it to me. Give it to me. Give it to me.

10:02:37 Give it to me. Give it to me. Give it to me.

10:02:40 Unintelligible.

10:03:02 Allah is the greatest.

10:03:03 Allah is the greatest.



10:03:04 Allah is the greatest.

10:03:06 Allah is the greatest.

10:03;06 Allah is the greatest.

10:03:07 No.

10:03:09 Allah is the greatest. Allah is the greatest.

10:03:09 Allah is the greatest. Allah is the greatest.
_


----------



## Terral

Hi Systain:

Thank you for taking the time to sign up at the USMB Board and for sharing your views on the EMPTY HOLE that we can all see in all the Shanksville photographs taken on 9/11.



Systain said:


> It is so unnerving when people refuse all instances of logic.



We The Sheeple are blinded by the *'deluding influence'* that is forcing them to collectively *'believe what is false'* (2Thes. 2:11) all of their days on the earth. 






Systain and I see an EMPTY HOLE, but the *STUPID Sheeple* (#7) around here continue to see a crashed 100-ton Jetliner where NOTHING like that exists. Period.



Systain said:


> We have an even larger fight to tend to; which involves the casualty of the critical thinking mind due to the utter absurdities perpetrated by the mass media.








The Media showed images of the EMPTY HOLE on 9/11 'and' deliberately showed them in black and white to hide the green grass growing on all the inclines:








Systain said:


> Where is the plane? That is a simple enough question. I know I dont see it nor do I see any substantial parts being dug from the hole.



*Flight 93 landed in Cleveland right along with Flight 175* (Rense.com Story), but STUPID Americans want to believe in Loyal Bushie/Rove Fantasies. I explain *"What Really Happened On 9/11"* here ... 



Systain said:


> Additionally, there were plane fragments that were reported miles away from the Shanksville crash site. Some will make the argument that the plane was shot down.



Yes. A Military Jetliner attached to the *'Global Guardian Wargames'* (Story) was shot down to create a debris field from *Indian Lake to New Baltimore some 8 miles away *(Story). 



Systain said:


> However, that still doesnt explain why a crater was dug in the ground. This alone is incriminating; a plan that was aimed at deceiving.



This *Diamond T Mine Excavation* (see Complete 911 Timeline here) appears in *U.S. Geological Survey Photographs* taken on *April 20, 1994 *(Click Here). Yes. Americans really are THIS STUPID ...



Systain said:


> Granted, you dont have to believe [all] the theories but anyone who doesnt at least question this scenario is an utter moron.



We agree. The reason you see Conspiracy Theorists blamed for going postal is because *9/11 Was Definitely An Inside Job* (my 911Truth Blog) and the evidence is overwhelming 'and' nobody is doing one thing about it. Murderers of innocent Americans have been sitting in the White House for all this time, but those among us knowing 'the' 911Truth are considered the problem cuckoo ...

GL,

Terral


----------



## candycorn

Systain said:


> It is so unnerving when people refuse all instances of logic. We have an even larger fight to tend to; which involves the casualty of the critical thinking mind due to the utter absurdities perpetrated by the mass media.
> Where is the plane? That is a simple enough question. I know I dont see it nor do I see any substantial parts being dug from the hole.
> 
> Additionally, there were plane fragments that were reported miles away from the Shanksville crash site. Some will make the argument that the plane was shot down. However, that still doesnt explain why a crater was dug in the ground. This alone is incriminating; a plan that was aimed at deceiving.
> 
> Granted, you dont have to believe [all] the theories but anyone who doesnt at least question this scenario is an utter moron.



I'm curious; why do you expect to see a plane?  Just answer in your own words.


----------



## eots

because every other crash of a jet liner has far greater debris ..tail sections.. huge landing gear ...massive engines


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> because every other crash of a jet liner has far greater debris ..tail sections.. huge landing gear ...massive engines


really? every other?
what a fucking lying dipshit


----------



## candycorn

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> because every other crash of a jet liner has far greater debris ..tail sections.. huge landing gear ...massive engines
> 
> 
> 
> really? every other?
> what a fucking lying dipshit
Click to expand...


*And in all of those cases he references; the pilot was trying to save his live and the lives of everyone on board.

On flight 93, the opposite was true and they were trying to kill as many Americans as possible.  

On all ofthe cases referenced by ID-E-OT, the flaps would have been down, the pilot would be leveling off the plane looking for the easiest place to land.

On flight 93, witnesses reported a nosediving aircraft and a huge explosion.  

Only a damn fool would expect to see a conventional crash site and debris field but then again, all twoofers are damn fools so you expect such a silly retort.*


----------



## DiveCon

candycorn said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> because every other crash of a jet liner has far greater debris ..tail sections.. huge landing gear ...massive engines
> 
> 
> 
> really? every other?
> what a fucking lying dipshit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *And in all of those cases he references; the pilot was trying to save his live and the lives of everyone on board.
> 
> On flight 93, the opposite was true and they were trying to kill as many Americans as possible.
> 
> On all ofthe cases referenced by ID-E-OT, the flaps would have been down, the pilot would be leveling off the plane looking for the easiest place to land.
> 
> On flight 93, witnesses reported a nosediving aircraft and a huge explosion.
> 
> Only a damn fool would expect to see a conventional crash site and debris field but then again, all twoofers are damn fools so you expect such a silly retort.*
Click to expand...

yes, i know
i was waiting for his reply


----------



## Fizz

airliner crash in Iran....


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> airliner crash in Iran....


what???
that "empty hole"

i dont see any "jet" in that hole
must not have been a crash there


^^^ channeling Terral


----------



## eots

candycorn said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> because every other crash of a jet liner has far greater debris ..tail sections.. huge landing gear ...massive engines
> 
> 
> 
> really? every other?
> what a fucking lying dipshit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *And in all of those cases he references; the pilot was trying to save his live and the lives of everyone on board.
> 
> On flight 93, the opposite was true and they were trying to kill as many Americans as possible.
> 
> On all ofthe cases referenced by ID-E-OT, the flaps would have been down, the pilot would be leveling off the plane looking for the easiest place to land.
> 
> On flight 93, witnesses reported a nosediving aircraft and a huge explosion.
> 
> Only a damn fool would expect to see a conventional crash site and debris field but then again, all twoofers are damn fools so you expect such a silly retort.*
Click to expand...


oh bullshit there are many plane crashes that are not attempted landings and the pilot has lost all control


----------



## eots

Fizz said:


> airliner crash in Iran....



your completely unreferenced picture is meaningless


----------



## LA RAM FAN

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> the pentagon one of the most secured buildings in the country 84 tapes still classified 8 years later...why ??????....if a plane hit the pentagon why cant we see it ????...if the tapes show a plane..wouldn't they want us to see it ??
> 
> 
> 
> you DO understand that they aquired the tapes from ALL cams around the area to "SEE" if it had anything on it
> not because it "HAD" things on it
> and maybe the reason they didnt release the others is because they dont have jack shit on em?
> you lack common sense and reason to even think like that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you mean to double think like that...first.. they seized several tapes from near by businesses but there are tapes from the of pentagon on 9/11 from pentagon surveillance cameras and if there was jack shit on them.. why not release them.. why go to great efforts to block lawsuits requesting their release and site national security  as the reason not to ..there is no logic to any of that
Click to expand...



thats the logic of ditzcon and the bush dupes though.


----------



## Fizz

eots said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> airliner crash in Iran....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your completely unreferenced picture is meaningless
Click to expand...


google too complicated for you? 

168 killed in Iran plane crash | Otago Daily Times Online News


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Systain said:


> It is so unnerving when people refuse all instances of logic. We have an even larger fight to tend to; which involves the casualty of the critical thinking mind due to the utter absurdities perpetrated by the mass media.
> Where is the plane? That is a simple enough question. I know I don&#8217;t see it nor do I see any substantial parts being dug from the hole.
> 
> Additionally, there were &#8220;plane&#8221; fragments that were reported miles away from the Shanksville crash site. Some will make the argument that the plane was shot down. However, that still doesn&#8217;t explain why a crater was dug in the ground. This alone is incriminating; a plan that was aimed at deceiving.
> 
> Granted, you don&#8217;t have to believe [all] the theories but anyone who doesn&#8217;t at least question this scenario is an utter moron.



so very true but when you try to tell that to the 9/11 offical conspiracy theory apologists here its like talking to a brick wall.you would have better chances reasoning with a brick wall then you do with those people here i just mentioned. what terral just said,hit the nail right on the head.Oh and welcome to USMB.


----------



## candycorn

9/11 inside job said:


> Systain said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is so unnerving when people refuse all instances of logic. We have an even larger fight to tend to; which involves the casualty of the critical thinking mind due to the utter absurdities perpetrated by the mass media.
> Where is the plane? That is a simple enough question. I know I don&#8217;t see it nor do I see any substantial parts being dug from the hole.
> 
> Additionally, there were &#8220;plane&#8221; fragments that were reported miles away from the Shanksville crash site. Some will make the argument that the plane was shot down. However, that still doesn&#8217;t explain why a crater was dug in the ground. This alone is incriminating; a plan that was aimed at deceiving.
> 
> Granted, you don&#8217;t have to believe [all] the theories but anyone who doesn&#8217;t at least question this scenario is an utter moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so very true but when you try to tell that to the 9/11 offical conspiracy theory apologists here its like talking to a brick wall.you would have better chances reasoning with a brick wall then you do with those people here i just mentioned. what terral just said,hit the nail right on the head.Oh and welcome to USMB.
Click to expand...


Systain...just to prove what a low-class loser 9/11nutjob is please observe as I do the following:
*
9/11nutjob; please tell us what took down the lightpoles outside of the Pentagon on 9/11 if AA77 didn't do it?  *

I hope you're not waiting for an answer; none is fourthcoming.


----------



## Fizz

9/11 inside job said:


> Systain said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is so unnerving when people refuse all instances of logic. We have an even larger fight to tend to; which involves the casualty of the critical thinking mind due to the utter absurdities perpetrated by the mass media.
> Where is the plane? That is a simple enough question. I know I don&#8217;t see it nor do I see any substantial parts being dug from the hole.
> 
> Additionally, there were &#8220;plane&#8221; fragments that were reported miles away from the Shanksville crash site. Some will make the argument that the plane was shot down. However, that still doesn&#8217;t explain why a crater was dug in the ground. This alone is incriminating; a plan that was aimed at deceiving.
> 
> Granted, you don&#8217;t have to believe [all] the theories but anyone who doesn&#8217;t at least question this scenario is an utter moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so very true but when you try to tell that to the 9/11 offical conspiracy theory apologists here its like talking to a brick wall.you would have better chances reasoning with a brick wall then you do with those people here i just mentioned. what terral just said,hit the nail right on the head.Oh and welcome to USMB.
Click to expand...


twoofers dont use reason. they come to some diabolical conclusion first and then look for absolutely anything that will justify that conclusion and ignore evidence to the contrary.


----------



## Systain

candycorn:
I am looking for 2 engines more than anything else. I have checked images and books of plane crashes that have happened throughout history and it can usually be determined that the evidence of a airliner is unmistakable. I often reference ValuJet Flight 592 that crashed in the Everglades. It is estimated that the plane exceeded 500mph during impact. Despite the plane crashing(nose diving) into the hard bedrock bottom surface of the Everglade swamp, the plane was still recovered and reassembled inside a hanger.
cited:   .airdisaster.com/photos/f4.jpg

Additionally, I question the radius of scattered fragments of this plane and why it is so widespread. There have been airshow crashes in and throughout history where jet fragments hadn't traveled so far. The site just looks too unremarkable.

Fizz:
Regarding the crash in Tehran...I've searched and have found corresponding images that do infact show larger plane fragments.
80://assets.nydailynews.com/img/2009/07/17/alg_iran-crash.jpg
80://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2009/07/15/article-1199805-05B8AE11000005DC-41_468x313.jpg


----------



## DiveCon

Systain said:


> candycorn:
> I am looking for 2 engines more than anything else. I have checked images and books of plane crashes that have happened throughout history and it can usually be determined that the evidence of a airliner is unmistakable. I often reference ValuJet Flight 592 that crashed in the Everglades. It is estimated that the plane exceeded 500mph during impact. Despite the plane crashing(nose diving) into the hard bedrock bottom surface of the Everglade swamp, the plane was still recovered and reassembled inside a hanger.
> cited:   .airdisaster.com/photos/f4.jpg
> 
> Additionally, I question the radius of scattered fragments of this plane and why it is so widespread. There have been airshow crashes in and throughout history where jet fragments hadn't traveled so far. The site just looks too unremarkable.
> 
> Fizz:
> Regarding the crash in Tehran...I've searched and have found corresponding images that do infact show larger plane fragments.
> 80://assets.nydailynews.com/img/2009/07/17/alg_iran-crash.jpg
> 80://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2009/07/15/article-1199805-05B8AE11000005DC-41_468x313.jpg


did you see the photos of the things they pulled out of that "empty hole"(terrals words)
only a fucking moron would keep claiming the hole was empty in the face of the facts


----------



## eots

Fizz said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> airliner crash in Iran....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your completely unreferenced picture is meaningless
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> google too complicated for you?
> 
> 168 killed in Iran plane crash | Otago Daily Times Online News
Click to expand...


it does not say if the picture was taken after or before a clean up it does not say if engines or landing gear was foud..it does say firemen extinguished the wreckage so clearly there is more than pictured here


----------



## Fizz

Systain said:


> Fizz:
> Regarding the crash in Tehran...I've searched and have found corresponding images that do infact show larger plane fragments.
> 80://assets.nydailynews.com/img/2009/07/17/alg_iran-crash.jpg
> 80://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2009/07/15/article-1199805-05B8AE11000005DC-41_468x313.jpg



i agree that there are larger pieces of debris but the general comparison is still valid especially in light of the fact that the iranian flight was trying to land safely and flight 93 was intentionally crashed at high speed.

here's some more flight 93 pics for you
Flight 93 Photos
9-11 Research: Flight 93 Crash Debris
9-11 Research: Flight 93 Crash Site
9-11 Research: Flight 93 Crash Debris


----------



## dilloduck

I bet there isn't even a TOWN named Shanksville. It sounds more like some prison code word to me.


----------



## eots

> i agree that there are larger pieces of debris but the general comparison is still valid especially in light of the fact that the iranian flight was trying to land safely and flight 93 was intentionally crashed at high speed]





"Then, I saw the plane crashing nose-down. It hit the ground causing a big explosion. The impact shook the ground like an earthquake.

168 killed in Iran plane crash | Otago Daily Times Online News


----------



## Fizz

eots said:


> i agree that there are larger pieces of debris but the general comparison is still valid especially in light of the fact that the iranian flight was trying to land safely and flight 93 was intentionally crashed at high speed]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Then, I saw the plane crashing nose-down. It hit the ground causing a big explosion. The impact shook the ground like an earthquake.
> 
> 168 killed in Iran plane crash | Otago Daily Times Online News
Click to expand...


is this your way of claiming the flight was intentionally crashed instead of trying to make an emergency landing?


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i agree that there are larger pieces of debris but the general comparison is still valid especially in light of the fact that the iranian flight was trying to land safely and flight 93 was intentionally crashed at high speed]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Then, I saw the plane crashing nose-down. It hit the ground causing a big explosion. The impact shook the ground like an earthquake.
> 
> 168 killed in Iran plane crash | Otago Daily Times Online News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> is this your way of claiming the flight was intentionally crashed instead of trying to make an emergency landing?
Click to expand...

either way, it makes his previous post, total BULLSHIT, like troofers always post


----------



## Liability

I believe I summarized the Troofer imbecility once before.  A shortened version:

The plane that never took off didn't get hijacked and didn't crash into the empty hole with the jet plane parts found deeply buried within it and the body parts of the passengers who didn't get on the plane that didn't take off and who therefore didn't die and their mourning relatives aren't really in mourning.

Yes indeed.  The Troofers are sooooo sensitive to the pain of the families of the victims of the 9/11 atrocities.  

Or is that the 9/11 non-atrocities?  I keep forgetting.


----------



## eots

Fizz said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i agree that there are larger pieces of debris but the general comparison is still valid especially in light of the fact that the iranian flight was trying to land safely and flight 93 was intentionally crashed at high speed]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Then, I saw the plane crashing nose-down. It hit the ground causing a big explosion. The impact shook the ground like an earthquake.
> 
> 168 killed in Iran plane crash | Otago Daily Times Online News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> is this your way of claiming the flight was intentionally crashed instead of trying to make an emergency landing?
Click to expand...


I'm claiming the flight crashed nose first regardless of what was attempted just like flt 93


----------



## eots

Liability said:


> I believe I summarized the Troofer imbecility once before.  A shortened version:
> 
> The plane that never took off didn't get hijacked and didn't crash into the empty hole with the jet plane parts found deeply buried within it and the body parts of the passengers who didn't get on the plane that didn't take off and who therefore didn't die and their mourning relatives aren't really in mourning.
> 
> Yes indeed.  The Troofers are sooooo sensitive to the pain of the families of the victims of the 9/11 atrocities.
> 
> Or is that the 9/11 non-atrocities?  I keep forgetting.



it may have been shot down or otherwise exploded


----------



## Systain

Fizz I appreciate your details and your responses and trust me, I don't mind debating with you at all. 
With that being said, how can it be that ID cards were found? Isn't it plausible that at least some type of human remains could be seen or are these photos too classified. I question in what location was this stuff discovered? How come we don't see any other items other than plane pieces. If it was such an atrocious impact, how did paper documents survive? I've heard some people say that the plane may of broken apart but based on that, wouldn't there be larger pieces in another area if that were the case?

Liability, your post takes the debate to a second tier as far as I'm concerned. I believe this topic should be on the comprehension of the evidence and scenario of this crash site. I don't require a second tier justification in order to make a determination on the photos in front of me. To insulate lack of empathy is a foul play.

I would be very inclined to see if any Kamikaze planes were recovered at Pearl Harbor. Does anyone have any evidence of this? Obviously, any pictures would be a crap shoot at best but...do any of our museums contain artifacts of such.

I still have an extremely hard time digesting this. In any other plane crash throughout history, we have been able to see the after wreckage in an airplane hanger. Why don't we see this now?


----------



## candycorn

Systain said:


> Fizz I appreciate your details and your responses and trust me, I don't mind debating with you at all.
> With that being said, how can it be that ID cards were found? Isn't it plausible that at least some type of human remains could be seen or are these photos too classified. I question in what location was this stuff discovered? How come we don't see any other items other than plane pieces. If it was such an atrocious impact, how did paper documents survive? I've heard some people say that the plane may of broken apart but based on that, wouldn't there be larger pieces in another area if that were the case?
> 
> Liability, your post takes the debate to a second tier as far as I'm concerned. I believe this topic should be on the comprehension of the evidence and scenario of this crash site. I don't require a second tier justification in order to make a determination on the photos in front of me. To insulate lack of empathy is a foul play.
> 
> I would be very inclined to see if any Kamikaze planes were recovered at Pearl Harbor. Does anyone have any evidence of this? Obviously, any pictures would be a crap shoot at best but...do any of our museums contain artifacts of such.
> 
> I still have an extremely hard time digesting this. In any other plane crash throughout history, we have been able to see the after wreckage in an airplane hanger. Why don't we see this now?



Okay; if Flight 93 didn't crash, what caused the hole, the wreckage, the fire...?


----------



## DiveCon

candycorn said:


> Systain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz I appreciate your details and your responses and trust me, I don't mind debating with you at all.
> With that being said, how can it be that ID cards were found? Isn't it plausible that at least some type of human remains could be seen or are these photos too classified. I question in what location was this stuff discovered? How come we don't see any other items other than plane pieces. If it was such an atrocious impact, how did paper documents survive? I've heard some people say that the plane may of broken apart but based on that, wouldn't there be larger pieces in another area if that were the case?
> 
> Liability, your post takes the debate to a second tier as far as I'm concerned. I believe this topic should be on the comprehension of the evidence and scenario of this crash site. I don't require a second tier justification in order to make a determination on the photos in front of me. To insulate lack of empathy is a foul play.
> 
> I would be very inclined to see if any Kamikaze planes were recovered at Pearl Harbor. Does anyone have any evidence of this? Obviously, any pictures would be a crap shoot at best but...do any of our museums contain artifacts of such.
> 
> I still have an extremely hard time digesting this. In any other plane crash throughout history, we have been able to see the after wreckage in an airplane hanger. Why don't we see this now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay; if Flight 93 didn't crash, what caused the hole, the wreckage, the fire...?
Click to expand...

where is the plane, the passengers etc


----------



## Fizz

Systain said:


> I still have an extremely hard time digesting this. In any other plane crash throughout history, we have been able to see the after wreckage in an airplane hanger. Why don't we see this now?



there is a really simple explanation for why you dont see a reconstruction in a hangar in this case. the NTSB isnt the lead investigating agency in the case and the cause of the crash is already known. usually reconstructions are done to find out what happened to the plane. it wasnt needed in this case.

95% of the plane was recovered. all the passengers and crew were identified by DNA from body parts found at the scene. (not sure about the hijackers but i think they were all identified too). the black boxes were found inside terral's empty hole.


----------



## Systain

Honestly, I have not generated my own hypothesis regarding your 2 questions. I've heard many but am not quite sure I'm ready to commit into believing them. Furthermore, I don't want to be so absurd as to brainstorm what I believed happened based on assumptions alone. I have not heard nor read all the arguments from both sides. However, I just don't see a plane wreckage. I imagine a much larger impact, with a different footprint, with a good part of the site still on fire, smoldering.

Additionally, I appreciate the work of the Pilots for 911 Truth:
80://pilotsfor911truth.org/UAL93.html

*****************
Sept 23, 2006 - We have the pdf's for UA93 FDR via NTSB. I noticed the FDR shows UA93 at 40 degrees pitch down and -5 degrees Angle of Attack at impact (FDR shows -15 as level throughout flight, -20 at impact). If that was the case, it would seem UA93 would be making a long ditch along the flight path while impacting the ground and spreading wreckage at close to a 35 degree flight path. The pictures of UAL93 impact crater shows a vertical, straight down crater (~90 degrees vertical), not a 35 degree impact creating a long ditch. Remember, the ground here is reported to be very soft. 
*****************

I would also question if it's possible to deliberately nosedive a jetliner at such angle. I know a plane can stall and nosedive but can it be directly driven in the fashion as claimed. I am not knowledgeable regarding aircraft in anyway but it just seems like the thrust from the engine would cause the nose to pickup and thus, cause the plane to become directed at a different, more obtuse angle. I will research this.


----------



## candycorn

Systain said:


> Honestly, I have not generated my own hypothesis regarding your 2 questions. I've heard many but am not quite sure I'm ready to commit into believing them. Furthermore, I don't want to be so absurd as to brainstorm what I believed happened based on assumptions alone. I have not heard nor read all the arguments from both sides. However, I just don't see a plane wreckage. I imagine a much larger impact, with a different footprint, with a good part of the site still on fire, smoldering.



*Oh, okay....in nearly 1,000,000,000,000% of all of the wrecks you're imagining the pilots at the controls were trying to survive.  In the case of flight 93, survival was not a priority.

Would you expect to see the same wreck on the freeway for example if 

*the driver aimed at a freeway support, gunned the engine, and crashed into it head first hoping to die 

versus

*the driver unable to stop the car tried to miss the freeway support head on and graze it at an angle, pulled up on the emergency break, shifted into neutral or park or reverse to slow down the plane  and took any other precaution to try to survive the wreck?  *


----------



## Liability

eots said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe I summarized the Troofer imbecility once before.  A shortened version:
> 
> The plane that never took off didn't get hijacked and didn't crash into the empty hole with the jet plane parts found deeply buried within it and the body parts of the passengers who didn't get on the plane that didn't take off and who therefore didn't die and their mourning relatives aren't really in mourning.
> 
> Yes indeed.  The Troofers are sooooo sensitive to the pain of the families of the victims of the 9/11 atrocities.
> 
> Or is that the 9/11 non-atrocities?  I keep forgetting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it may have been shot down or otherwise exploded
Click to expand...


It "may have been" partially vaporized by a high energy particle-beam weapon blast emitted from the phaser banks of a Romulan Bird of Prey, too.

But there's no evidence of that, either.

There *is* evidence that it crashed almost nose first into that field in PA, though.


----------



## candycorn

Liability said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe I summarized the Troofer imbecility once before.  A shortened version:
> 
> The plane that never took off didn't get hijacked and didn't crash into the empty hole with the jet plane parts found deeply buried within it and the body parts of the passengers who didn't get on the plane that didn't take off and who therefore didn't die and their mourning relatives aren't really in mourning.
> 
> Yes indeed.  The Troofers are sooooo sensitive to the pain of the families of the victims of the 9/11 atrocities.
> 
> Or is that the 9/11 non-atrocities?  I keep forgetting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it may have been shot down or otherwise exploded
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It "may have been" partially vaporized by a high energy particle-beam weapon blast emitted from the phaser banks of a Romulan Bird of Prey, too.
> 
> But there's no evidence of that, either.
> 
> There *is* evidence that it crashed almost nose first into that field in PA, though.
Click to expand...


Well when the Rommers use their cloaking device there isn't going to be any evidence silly.


----------



## Liability

Systain said:


> Fizz I appreciate your details and your responses and trust me, I don't mind debating with you at all.
> With that being said, how can it be that ID cards were found? Isn't it plausible that at least some type of human remains could be seen or are these photos too classified. I question in what location was this stuff discovered? How come we don't see any other items other than plane pieces. If it was such an atrocious impact, how did paper documents survive? I've heard some people say that the plane may of broken apart but based on that, wouldn't there be larger pieces in another area if that were the case?
> 
> Liability, your post takes the debate to a second tier as far as I'm concerned. I believe this topic should be on the comprehension of the evidence and scenario of this crash site. I don't require a second tier justification in order to make a determination on the photos in front of me. To insulate lack of empathy is a foul play.
> 
> I would be very inclined to see if any Kamikaze planes were recovered at Pearl Harbor. Does anyone have any evidence of this? Obviously, any pictures would be a crap shoot at best but...do any of our museums contain artifacts of such.
> 
> I still have an extremely hard time digesting this. In any other plane crash throughout history, we have been able to see the after wreckage in an airplane hanger. Why don't we see this now?




1st tier -- second tier.  Whatever.  I was certainly employing the rhetorical tool of sarcasm, if that's what you're trying to say.

And the reason it's valid is because it is a tool to expose seriously flawed thnking.

There are MANY photographs of passenger plane parts (readily identifiable parts of a crashed passenger jet plane -- some with markings making it crystal clear which plane it was) already published.  Simple search engines can get anyone interested these images in the blink of an eye.

So, that being the case, it is absurd to suggest that the flight that took off with a crew and passengers which never arrived at its destination DID*N'T* crash.  The family members of the missing crew and passengers are not crazy for mourning their loss, for those crew members and passengers were killed by the fucking terrorists that day.  And THAT IS what we are actually talking about here.  Human remains ALSO recovered from the crash site were later subjected to DNA analysis, in fact, and there is NO DOUBT whatsoever that the ghoulish assortment of bits of human remains came from the very same human beings who took that flight and who died in that crash.

And in all of the evidence there is *not a single solitary fragment of credible evidence that the plane was "shot down."* And there is *no evidence to support the irresponsible contention that it "may have been" somehow otherwise "exploded."*


----------



## candycorn

Liability said:


> Systain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz I appreciate your details and your responses and trust me, I don't mind debating with you at all.
> With that being said, how can it be that ID cards were found? Isn't it plausible that at least some type of human remains could be seen or are these photos too classified. I question in what location was this stuff discovered? How come we don't see any other items other than plane pieces. If it was such an atrocious impact, how did paper documents survive? I've heard some people say that the plane may of broken apart but based on that, wouldn't there be larger pieces in another area if that were the case?
> 
> Liability, your post takes the debate to a second tier as far as I'm concerned. I believe this topic should be on the comprehension of the evidence and scenario of this crash site. I don't require a second tier justification in order to make a determination on the photos in front of me. To insulate lack of empathy is a foul play.
> 
> I would be very inclined to see if any Kamikaze planes were recovered at Pearl Harbor. Does anyone have any evidence of this? Obviously, any pictures would be a crap shoot at best but...do any of our museums contain artifacts of such.
> 
> I still have an extremely hard time digesting this. In any other plane crash throughout history, we have been able to see the after wreckage in an airplane hanger. Why don't we see this now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1st tier -- second tier.  Whatever.  I was certainly employing the rhetorical tool of sarcasm, if that's what you're trying to say.
> 
> And the reason it's valid is because it is a tool to expose seriously flawed thnking.
> 
> There are MANY photographs of passenger plane parts (readily identifiable parts of a crashed passenger jet plane -- some with markings making it crystal clear which plane it was) already published.  Simple search engines can get anyone interested these images in the blink of an eye.
> 
> So, that being the case, it is absurd to suggest that the flight that took off with a crew and passengers which never arrived at its destination DID crash.  The family members of the missing crew and passengers are not crazy for mourning their loss, for those crew members and passeners were killed by the fucking terrorists that day.  And THAT IS what we are actually talking about here.  Human remains ALSO recovered from the crash site were later subjected to DNA analysis, in fact, and there is NO DOUBT whatsoever that the ghoulish assortment of bits of human remains came from the very same human beings who took that flight and who died in that crash.
> 
> And in all of the evidence there is *not a single solitary fragment of credible evidence that the plane was "shot down."* And there is *no evidence to support the irresponsible contention that it "may have been" somehow otherwise "exploded."*
Click to expand...


Good post and 100% correct.


----------



## eots

the spread of the debris field.. the lack of any major parts..bodies ..etc is evidence that supports flt 93 was shot down


----------



## eots

*Col. George Nelson, MBA, U.S. Air Force (ret) &#8211; Former U.S. Air Force aircraft accident investigator and airplane parts authority.*  Graduate, U.S. Air Force War College.  34-year Air Force career. 

Licensed commercial pilot.  Licensed airframe and powerplant mechanic. 
Essay: "In all my years of direct and indirect participation, I never witnessed nor even heard of an aircraft loss, where the wreckage was accessible, that prevented investigators from finding enough hard evidence to positively identify the make, model, and specific registration number of the aircraft -- and in most cases the precise cause of the accident. ... 

The government alleges that four wide-body airliners crashed on the morning of September 11 2001, resulting in the deaths of more than 3,000 human beings, yet not one piece of hard aircraft evidence has been produced in an attempt to positively identify any of the four aircraft. On the contrary, it seems only that all potential evidence was deliberately kept hidden from public view. &#8230; 

With all the evidence readily available at the Pentagon crash site, any unbiased rational investigator could only conclude that a Boeing 757 did not fly into the Pentagon as alleged. Similarly, with all the evidence available at the Pennsylvania crash site, it was most doubtful that a passenger airliner caused the obvious hole in the ground and certainly not the Boeing 757 as alleged. &#8230; 

As painful and heartbreaking as was the loss of innocent lives and the lingering health problems of thousands more, a most troublesome and nightmarish probability remains that so many Americans appear to be involved in the most heinous conspiracy in our country's history."   Physics911, by Scientific Panel Investigating Nine-Eleven, 9/11/2001 



*Lt. Col. Jeff Latas, U.S. Air Force (ret*) &#8211;* Former combat fighter pilot.  Aerospace engineer.  Currently Captain at a major airline.  *Combat experience includes Desert Storm and four tours of duty in Northern and Southern Watch.  Aircraft flown: McDonnell Douglas F-15E Strike Eagle and General Dynamics F-111 Aardvark fighter/bomber.  *Former President, U.S. Air Force Accident Investigation Board.*  Also served as *Pentagon Weapons Requirement Officer and as a member of the Pentagon's Quadrennial Defense Review.  Awarded Distinguish Flying Cross for Heroism, four Air Medals, four Meritorious Service Medals, and nine Aerial Achievement Medals.  20-year Air Force *career. 
Audio interview with Rob Balsamo 6/25/07:  Regarding the 9/11 Commission's account of the impact of Flight 77 at the Pentagon and discrepancies with the actual Flight Data Recorder information: 

"After I did my own analysis of it, it's obvious that there's discrepancies between the two stories;  between the 9/11 Commission and the flight data recorder information.  And I think that's where we really need to focus a lot of our attention to get the help that we need in order to put pressure on government agencies to actually do a real investigation of 9/11.  And not just from a security standpoint, but from even an aviation standpoint, like any accident investigation would actually help the aviators out by finding reasons for things happening. ... 

The things that really got my attention were the amount of descent rate that you had to have at the end of the flight, of Flight 77, that  would have made it practically impossible to hit the light poles. [Editor's note: Destruction of the light poles near the Pentagon by Flight 77 was stated in the 9/11 Commission Report.]  Essentially it would have been too high at that point to the point of impact where the main body of the airplane was hitting between the first and second floor of the Pentagon. ... 

You know, I'd ride my bike to the Pentagon.  So, you know I'm a little bit familiar with that area.  [Editor's note: Lt. Col. Latas served as a Weapons Requirement Officer at the Pentagon.]  But, you know, that kind of descent rate it would have been impossible essentially for the results that we see physically from what the flight data recorder was recording.  Like I say, that's an area that I think deserves explanation. ... 

The ground track [the path of the airplane] is off from the 9/11 Commission.  There are several things that can be brought up but it's been a while since I've seen the film and looked at the flight data recorder.  And I can't think of all the discrepancies I saw, but there are several there.  [The film he refers to is Pandora's Black Box, Chapter 2, Flight of American 77.] ... 

And I think that we Americans need to demand further investigation just to clarify the discrepancies that you've [Pilots for 9/11 Truth] found.  And I think that we need to be getting on the phone with our Congressmen and women and letting them know that we don't accept the excuses that we're hearing now, that we want true investigators to do a true investigation." Google Videos 


Patriots Question 9/11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9/11 Commission Report


----------



## Liability

eots said:


> the spread of the debris field.. the lack of any major parts..bodies ..etc is evidence that supports flt 93 was shot down



No.  They aren't evidence of any such thing.  And you can't back up your abusrd speculation, either.

A plane crashing like that will essentially explode on impact.  Debris flying outward is hardly unexpected.  It is also not unreasonable to believe that the craft was starting to break up prior to the crash.

A significant percentage of the mass of the bodies WAS recovered (somewhere just below 10%)(and the rest was consumed in the fire and crash), just in sickening bits and pieces, mostly from within the area in and around the crater made by the impact (but also including areas nearby -- because of the explosive force of impact).

Human remains recovered in Somerset - Pittsburgh Tribune-Review
Debunking the 9/11 Myths: Special Report - Popular Mechanics


----------



## eots

I value the opinion of these military experts over yours


Patriots Question 9/11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9/11 Commission Report


----------



## Liability

eots said:


> I value the opinion of these military experts over yours
> 
> 
> Patriots Question 9/11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9/11 Commission Report



You "value" dogshit if it can be interpreted to support your absurd fucked-up preconceived ignorant scumbag Troofer paranoid delusions, ya filthy jerkoff.


----------



## eots

Liability said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> the spread of the debris field.. the lack of any major parts..bodies ..etc is evidence that supports flt 93 was shot down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.  They aren't evidence of any such thing.  And you can't back up your abusrd speculation, either.
> 
> A plane crashing like that will essentially explode on impact.  Debris flying outward is hardly unexpected.  It is also not unreasonable to believe that the craft was starting to break up prior to the crash.
> 
> A significant percentage of the mass of the bodies WAS recovered (somewhere just below 10%)(and the rest was consumed in the fire and crash), just in sickening bits and pieces, mostly from within the area in and around the crater made by the impact *(but also including areas nearby -- because of the explosive force of impact).*Human remains recovered in Somerset - Pittsburgh Tribune-Review
> Debunking the 9/11 Myths: Special Report - Popular Mechanics
Click to expand...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JsQteN5JYMo]YouTube - NBC Flight 93 vast debris field[/ame]


----------



## Fizz

eots said:


> I value the opinion of these military experts over yours
> 
> 
> Patriots Question 9/11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9/11 Commission Report



why do you only value the opinions of patriots questioning the 9/11 commission report instead of valuing the opinions of ALL patriots?


----------



## Liability

eots said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> the spread of the debris field.. the lack of any major parts..bodies ..etc is evidence that supports flt 93 was shot down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.  They aren't evidence of any such thing.  And you can't back up your abusrd speculation, either.
> 
> A plane crashing like that will essentially explode on impact.  Debris flying outward is hardly unexpected.  It is also not unreasonable to believe that the craft was starting to break up prior to the crash.
> 
> A significant percentage of the mass of the bodies WAS recovered (somewhere just below 10%)(and the rest was consumed in the fire and crash), just in sickening bits and pieces, mostly from within the area in and around the crater made by the impact *(but also including areas nearby -- because of the explosive force of impact).*Human remains recovered in Somerset - Pittsburgh Tribune-Review
> Debunking the 9/11 Myths: Special Report - Popular Mechanics
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JsQteN5JYMo]YouTube - NBC Flight 93 vast debris field[/ame]
Click to expand...


And?

We already know the debris field was spread out.  That uncontested factoid does nothing to support your moronic scumbag Troofer baseless claim that it "may have been" shot down or that it "may have been" otherwise exploded.


----------



## eots

Fizz said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> I value the opinion of these military experts over yours
> 
> 
> Patriots Question 9/11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9/11 Commission Report
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why do you only value the opinions of patriots questioning the 9/11 commission report instead of valuing the opinions of ALL patriots?
Click to expand...


why do you pretend that those that don't openly question support the official story.. can you provide statements from another Former President, U.S. Air Force Accident Investigation Board that states he has examined the crash evidence and supports the crash investigations of 9/11 to be accurate and correct ?


----------



## Systain

There's no way that you can claim they've positively identified the terrorists through DNA matches, that's utter nonsense. Furthermore, there has since been many speculations over the accuracy of those implicated. Even if they've obtained DNA from the bodies, they would need something to match it up with and not everyone is in a DNA database. I'm sure those related to said terrorists wouldn't be so forthcoming as to provide DNA samples.

The scattered debris stretched for miles. This is not flawed thinking...I do not take personal attacks lightly. Where are you getting your percentages from and where go you see evidence of these gruesome findings? Plus, show me the luggage in which those otherwise pristine ID/driver's license cards were found. How can it be so difficult to find large pieces of titanium intact but paper documents seemed to have made it through the vaporizing effects of the crash?

Also, cite some proof for me. You claim it's easy to see but I thought I was looking at the same pictures as you. I don't see much of anything...surely not 95% of a plane. 

Are you going to comment on the crash angle and the reports from the 9/11 Truth Pilots or are you just going to continue to pick apart my questioning as it appears easier? If honored pilots are coming out about this, don't they at least have the right for people to listen. Are you so absurd as to say their thinking is flawed?


----------



## Fizz

eots said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> I value the opinion of these military experts over yours
> 
> 
> Patriots Question 9/11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9/11 Commission Report
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why do you only value the opinions of patriots questioning the 9/11 commission report instead of valuing the opinions of ALL patriots?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> why do you pretend that those that don't openly question support the official story.. can you provide statements from another Former President, U.S. Air Force Accident Investigation Board that states he has examined the crash evidence and supports the crash investigations of 9/11 to be accurate and correct ?
Click to expand...


and how many of the people on that website agree that 9/11 was an inside job and explosives were used to bring down the world trade center and all the other wacky shit you twoofers claim?

they want a new investigation. i have no problem with that. trying to show all these people as supporting shit like "there was no crash in PA or it was shot down" is fucked up. its not what they are saying at all.


----------



## eots

So you can not provide any such statements is your answer


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Systain said:


> There's no way that you can claim they've positively identified the terrorists through DNA matches, that's utter nonsense. Furthermore, there has since been many speculations over the accuracy of those implicated. Even if they've obtained DNA from the bodies, they would need something to match it up with and not everyone is in a DNA database. I'm sure those related to said terrorists wouldn't be so forthcoming as to provide DNA samples.
> 
> The scattered debris stretched for miles. This is not flawed thinking...I do not take personal attacks lightly. Where are you getting your percentages from and where go you see evidence of these gruesome findings? Plus, show me the luggage in which those otherwise pristine ID/driver's license cards were found. How can it be so difficult to find large pieces of titanium intact but paper documents seemed to have made it through the vaporizing effects of the crash?
> 
> Also, cite some proof for me. You claim it's easy to see but I thought I was looking at the same pictures as you. I don't see much of anything...surely not 95% of a plane.
> 
> Are you going to comment on the crash angle and the reports from the 9/11 Truth Pilots or are you just going to continue to pick apart my questioning as it appears easier? If honored pilots are coming out about this, don't they at least have the right for people to listen. Are you so absurd as to say their thinking is flawed?



what you dont understand systain is that this site has been penetrated by DOD counterintelligence agents such as candy corn troll boy,fizz,slackass,ditzcon,gomer pyle Ollie,Liar ability,ect ect,.No matter what you post to them that proves beyond a doubt the official versions are bullshit and how many credible distinguised pilots say the official version is impossible the way they say it happened,they will come back and post the most insane garbage from disinformation sites such as 9/11 myths and wiki even though wiki has a longggggggg history of lying about many things in the past.the posters I just mentioned are ones not worthy of your attention. You mentioned you dont take personal attacks lightly,will get used to it from those trolls.

Thats alll they are here for it to attack you and call you names.You'll find out if you hang around here long enough,its IMPOSSIBLE to have a civilized rational debate with them without thems stooping to childish insults and name calling when they cant refute your evidence and facts.


----------



## elvis

9/11 inside job said:


> Systain said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's no way that you can claim they've positively identified the terrorists through DNA matches, that's utter nonsense. Furthermore, there has since been many speculations over the accuracy of those implicated. Even if they've obtained DNA from the bodies, they would need something to match it up with and not everyone is in a DNA database. I'm sure those related to said terrorists wouldn't be so forthcoming as to provide DNA samples.
> 
> The scattered debris stretched for miles. This is not flawed thinking...I do not take personal attacks lightly. Where are you getting your percentages from and where go you see evidence of these gruesome findings? Plus, show me the luggage in which those otherwise pristine ID/driver's license cards were found. How can it be so difficult to find large pieces of titanium intact but paper documents seemed to have made it through the vaporizing effects of the crash?
> 
> Also, cite some proof for me. You claim it's easy to see but I thought I was looking at the same pictures as you. I don't see much of anything...surely not 95% of a plane.
> 
> Are you going to comment on the crash angle and the reports from the 9/11 Truth Pilots or are you just going to continue to pick apart my questioning as it appears easier? If honored pilots are coming out about this, don't they at least have the right for people to listen. Are you so absurd as to say their thinking is flawed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what you dont understand systain is that this site has been penetrated by DOD counterintelligence agents such as candy corn troll boy,fizz,slackass,ditzcon,gomer pyle Ollie,Liar ability,ect ect,.No matter what you post to them that proves beyond a doubt the official versions are bullshit and how many credible distinguised pilots say the official version is impossible the way they say it happened,they will come back and post the most insane garbage from disinformation sites such as 9/11 myths and wiki even though wiki has a longggggggg history of lying about many things in the past.the posters I just mentioned are ones not worthy of your attention. You mentioned you dont take personal attacks lightly,will get used to it from those trolls.
> 
> Thats alll they are here for it to attack you and call you names.You'll find out if you hang around here long enough,its IMPOSSIBLE to have a civilized rational debate with them without thems stooping to childish insults and name calling when they cant refute your evidence and facts.
Click to expand...

Hey dumbfuck,
congratulations.  you're a star now.


----------



## candycorn

9/11 inside job said:


> Systain said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's no way that you can claim they've positively identified the terrorists through DNA matches, that's utter nonsense. Furthermore, there has since been many speculations over the accuracy of those implicated. Even if they've obtained DNA from the bodies, they would need something to match it up with and not everyone is in a DNA database. I'm sure those related to said terrorists wouldn't be so forthcoming as to provide DNA samples.
> 
> The scattered debris stretched for miles. This is not flawed thinking...I do not take personal attacks lightly. Where are you getting your percentages from and where go you see evidence of these gruesome findings? Plus, show me the luggage in which those otherwise pristine ID/driver's license cards were found. How can it be so difficult to find large pieces of titanium intact but paper documents seemed to have made it through the vaporizing effects of the crash?
> 
> Also, cite some proof for me. You claim it's easy to see but I thought I was looking at the same pictures as you. I don't see much of anything...surely not 95% of a plane.
> 
> Are you going to comment on the crash angle and the reports from the 9/11 Truth Pilots or are you just going to continue to pick apart my questioning as it appears easier? If honored pilots are coming out about this, don't they at least have the right for people to listen. Are you so absurd as to say their thinking is flawed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what you dont understand systain is that this site has been penetrated by DOD counterintelligence agents such as candy corn troll b
Click to expand...

Yeah, the DOD Counterintel office monitors obscure message boards to destroy people like 9/11 nutjob.  I've been telling my boss for years that we could simply sick the IRS on him and he'd shut up but, no, they make me get ID's on this message board and send messages back and fourth.  



9/11 inside job said:


> .No matter what you post to them that proves beyond a doubt the official versions are bullshit and how many credible distinguised pilots say the official version is impossible the way they say it happened,they will come back and post the most insane garbage


Numerous eye witnesses saw it nosediving.  The crash imprint shows the nosedive.  Even people coming into a cockpit and trying to assault the pilot lends itself to a nosedive (pressing forward on the controls).    Systain...Your contention seems to be that you're not seeing enough wreckage compared to other crashes.  Perfectly valid and very logical.  Also easy to explain by the fact that the pilot did not wish to survive; the pilot like all of the 9/11 hijackers were ready to die, and that ramming the plane into the earth was second only to ramming it into the building that was the target.  None of the crashes you have seen featured a pilot with that sort of intent.

What 9/11 nutjob calls "bullshit" is simple logic;

Pilot wanting to live--the plane will be leveled out, slowed down, aligned as if it were going to try to land.  The crash will look a certain way depending on success

Pilot wanting to die--the plane will not be leveled out, slowed down, or aligned as if it were going to try to land.  The crash will look a certain way depending on "success." 



9/11 inside job said:


> Thats alll they are here for it to attack you and call you names.You'll find out if you hang around here long enough,its IMPOSSIBLE to have a civilized rational debate with them without thems stooping to childish insults and name calling when they cant refute your evidence and facts.



Okay, here is a rational question:

What took down the lightpoles outside of the Pentagon if it wasn't AA77?  

Systain..do you see anything wrong with that question?  You should ask yourself why there will never be an answer given that makes a lick of sense.


----------



## Systain

Witness reports are tough to decipher. I don't know what the hell is going on with them but they're a complete debacle of inconsistency:
80://killtown.911review.org/flight93/witnesses.html

I only wish to speak about Shanksville in this particular thread. I do not wish to deviate. Once I have spoken enough about this topic as well as exchanged evidence and opinions here, I will then gladly move on to the Pentagon.


----------



## candycorn

Systain said:


> Witness reports are tough to decipher. I don't know what the hell is going on with them but they're a complete debacle of inconsistency:
> 80://killtown.911review.org/flight93/witnesses.html
> 
> I only wish to speak about Shanksville in this particular thread. I do not wish to deviate. Once I have spoken enough about this topic as well as exchanged evidence and opinions here, I will then gladly move on to the Pentagon.



Did any of them see a USAF fighter jet?  If not, aren't they all consistent in that view?


----------



## candycorn

Systain said:


> Witness reports are tough to decipher. I don't know what the hell is going on with them but they're a complete debacle of inconsistency:
> 80://killtown.911review.org/flight93/witnesses.html
> 
> I only wish to speak about Shanksville in this particular thread. I do not wish to deviate. Once I have spoken enough about this topic as well as exchanged evidence and opinions here, I will then gladly move on to the Pentagon.



Will you agree that if a pilot is trying to save his aircraft and has some control,  that the crash site is going to look *much* different than a crash site that has a pilot who is not leveling the plane off, not slowing the craft down, not lowering the flaps, not looking for a soft spot to land?  Can we get an answer on that?


----------



## eots

> Yeah, the DOD Counterintel office monitors obscure message boards to destroy people like 9/11 nutjob.  I've been telling my boss for years that we could simply sick the IRS on him and he'd shut up but, no, they make me get ID's on this message board and send messages back and fourth.



nsa and dod without question monitier message boards and blogs the intent is not to destroy but to supplie disinformation



> [Pilot wanting to live--the plane will be leveled out, slowed down, aligned as if it were going to try to land.  The crash will look a certain way depending on success
> 
> Pilot wanting to die--the plane will not be leveled out, slowed down, or aligned as if it were going to try to land.  The crash will look a certain way depending on "success."



complete bullshit there have been several air crashes in recent history where all control of the plane was lost and crashed nose first into the ground and there were evident bodies ..luggage ..engines ..landing gear


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> Yeah, the DOD Counterintel office monitors obscure message boards to destroy people like 9/11 nutjob.  I've been telling my boss for years that we could simply sick the IRS on him and he'd shut up but, no, they make me get ID's on this message board and send messages back and fourth.
> 
> 
> 
> nsa and dod without question monitier message boards and blogs the intent is not to destroy but to supplie disinformation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Pilot wanting to live--the plane will be leveled out, slowed down, aligned as if it were going to try to land.  The crash will look a certain way depending on success
> 
> Pilot wanting to die--the plane will not be leveled out, slowed down, or aligned as if it were going to try to land.  The crash will look a certain way depending on "success."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> complete bullshit there have been several air crashes in recent history where all control of the plane was lost and crashed nose first into the ground and *there were evident bodies ..luggage ..engines ..landing gear*
Click to expand...

yeah, just like there was in shanksville


----------



## eots

candycorn said:


> Systain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Witness reports are tough to decipher. I don't know what the hell is going on with them but they're a complete debacle of inconsistency:
> 80://killtown.911review.org/flight93/witnesses.html
> 
> I only wish to speak about Shanksville in this particular thread. I do not wish to deviate. Once I have spoken enough about this topic as well as exchanged evidence and opinions here, I will then gladly move on to the Pentagon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did any of them see a USAF fighter jet?  If not, aren't they all consistent in that view?
Click to expand...


yes several wittinesses saw a fighter plane pass over the crash site immediately after..


----------



## rightwinger

Flight 93 Never Crashed In The Empty Field Outside Shanksville 

Yes it did


----------



## eots

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dBUGWOpuRig&feature=related]YouTube - flight 93 crash - was it shot down - witnesses say yes![/ame]


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> YouTube - flight 93 crash - was it shot down - witnesses say yes!


uh, did you actually watch that?


----------



## Systain

If the pilot had control then yes it is almost undeniably plausible that the crash site would look very different. However, considering a nosedive due to stall or other loss of engine or deliberate...I am not sure. Of these accidents, ValuJet 592 was a nosedive due to complete loss of control, as far as I know.

Back to witnesses, I've read everything from fighter jets, to white unmanned drones, to missiles. The list is not short by any means. I wasn't there so I'll never be so absurd as to believe such theories unless solid evidence is presented.


----------



## slackjawed

eots said:


> YouTube - flight 93 crash - was it shot down - witnesses say yes!



uh, eots, this is the second thing I have seen you post today that supports the idea that the "official story" of 911 is true.

are you ok?

have you had a change of heart?

Do you now denounce your former truther ways?


----------



## DiveCon

slackjawed said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - flight 93 crash - was it shot down - witnesses say yes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uh, eots, this is the second thing I have seen you post today that supports the idea that the "official story" of 911 is true.
> 
> are you ok?
> 
> have you had a change of heart?
> 
> Do you now denounce your former truther ways?
Click to expand...

thats why i asked if he actually watched it


----------



## eots

the official story does not say a fighter plane passed over secs after an explosion


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> the official story does not say a fighter plane passed over secs after an explosion


and none of them said it was a fighter plane either


----------



## elvis

even if flight 93 were shot down, it wouldn't mean the govt committed treason. any plane who refused to land was ordered to be shot down, and with good reason.


----------



## elvis

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> the official story does not say a fighter plane passed over secs after an explosion
> 
> 
> 
> and none of them said it was a fighter plane either
Click to expand...


fighter plane missed flight 77 by a couple minutes.  was there one in the vicinity of flight 93?


----------



## Nosmo King

Terral said:


> Greetings to All:
> 
> Flight 93 never crashed in the empty field outside Shanksville, Pennsylvania on 9/11 or any other day. You are bearing witness to one of the greatest hoaxes ever perpetuated on the masses in United States history. Try to find just one picture of Flight 93 crashed anywhere to realize NONE even exist. We begin by putting "Flight 93" into your http://www.altavista.com search engine to find this at Wikipedia.org:
> 
> Wikipedia.org Website:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone here can look up all the Flight 93 pictures you want and find many pictures of the empty hole in the ground. Even the tiny little 20-foot diameter hole shows grass growing on all the slopes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take a good long hard look into the empty hole and tell me if you see a crashed 100-Ton Jetliner. There is not even any Jetliner debris in the area and no place for any 100-Ton Jetliner to be hiding. This site is excellent for finding the truth on this Flight 93 HOAX:
> 
> LetsRoll.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice the vegetation and grass which has overgrown the crash imprint already! This is what most might assume are the wingtips and the tail fin imprinted onto the ground. Yet they are *completely over-grown with grass!* And grass and vegetation *is also seen growing on the sides of the burning pit walls!* This must be some kind of new Sunni Muslim Prairie Grass, which is able to grow back in minutes! This shows that a large portion of the imprint of what we were told was Flight 93, *was made long before 911!* And that the owner of this property is a key witness, and a probable player into what really happened on 911! *This crash site was pre-made, and shows no wreckage, nor burning jet fuel.* Two staples of every airplane crash before 911! The owner of this property is one of the players in 911!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There you can see the grass growing down into the little hole in this video where someone has dumped a load of garbage to set a small fire. Below that movie you see this picture with my notes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The photographer appears to be crouching down in the hole, but our eye level is still on the same plane as the hood on that fire truck. Some people actually believe this little hole is 35 feet deep :0), when you can see the hole cannot possibly be more than just four feet deep. Any engines or black boxes the government claims were found here would be planted 'after' this grass was later removed. This link and Fox News Report tell the story.
> 
> What Really Happened:
> 
> 
> 
> *Flight 93:
> 
> Proof of 9/11 Lies by the US Government and Media*
> 
> An article detailing Flight 93's last minutes was briefly available at dailynews.yahoo.com on 9/11/2001. It [does] not fit the official story of the last moments of Flight 93 and rapidly disappeared from news websites, but it can still be found at the web archive: It was reported that a missile was heard before the crash: *Debris fell from Flight 93 nearly six miles from the crash scene . . . human remains were found miles from the crash scene . . . light debris was found eight miles from the crash scene . . .* and the following footage proves Flight 93 did not crash in a single piece but came apart in midair and scattered over a wide area . . .
> 
> Must see rare footage = <...NBC News Report.
> 
> The military refused to rule out a shoot down on September 15, 2001... ...and the Washington Envoy to Canada says Bush ordered a shoot down . . . What else is the government concealing about 9/11?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go to the What Really Happened Website and verify all the evidence for yourself against the documented pictures here to realize MANY people have been DUPED by Senor Bushie from the very beginning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The grassy depression can be seen in the 1994 U.S. Geological Survey photograph here to prove the Bush Administration has been lying from the very beginning. What we need is some hard evidence for WHY some Americans continue to believe Flight 93 crashed into this empty field outside Shanksville, Pennsylvania, besides *Because Senor Bushie told me so . . ..*
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...

I live and work just outside Pittsburgh.  On thast terrible day, I was at work and my boss was home just a mile an a half from the crash site in Shanksville.  He heard the crash.  Debris littered his front yard.  A colleague of mine (another Environmental Engineer) participated in the initial investigation of the crash site.

These people and my own eyes confirm that flight 93 did actaully crash in an empty field just outside Shanksville.

To suggest otherwise is, of course, foolish at the least, irresponsible at its face and whoilly disrespectful of the terrible loss and tradgedy of that day.

I never post in this forum.  Now you know why.  I know the truth and deeply resent any re-write of tha facts in order to make an imbecilic point.  You should be ashamed, but that's not my judgment to make.  It's God's.


----------



## slackjawed

eots said:


> the official story does not say a fighter plane passed over secs after an explosion



neither does anyone in your video, the only ones that metion it in your video say they didn't see it.


welcome back dude! I knew you could come back to the world of reason, see i stuck up for you and said you were just misguided and not like the other truthers.

It's been dry here, is that it, is the bong empty?


----------



## DiveCon

elvis said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> the official story does not say a fighter plane passed over secs after an explosion
> 
> 
> 
> and none of them said it was a fighter plane either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> fighter plane missed flight 77 by a couple minutes.  was there one in the vicinity of flight 93?
Click to expand...

no
there was a white private jet(similar to a lear jet, but i'm not sure if it was one or not) that was asked if they could see flight 93 by ATC


----------



## eots

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> the official story does not say a fighter plane passed over secs after an explosion
> 
> 
> 
> and none of them said it was a fighter plane either
Click to expand...


???? are you deaf..stupid or just lying ?


----------



## eots

Nosmo King said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings to All:
> 
> Flight 93 never crashed in the empty field outside Shanksville, Pennsylvania on 9/11 or any other day. You are bearing witness to one of the greatest hoaxes ever perpetuated on the masses in United States history. Try to find just one picture of Flight 93 crashed anywhere to realize NONE even exist. We begin by putting "Flight 93" into your http://www.altavista.com search engine to find this at Wikipedia.org:
> 
> Wikipedia.org Website:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone here can look up all the Flight 93 pictures you want and find many pictures of the empty hole in the ground. Even the tiny little 20-foot diameter hole shows grass growing on all the slopes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take a good long hard look into the empty hole and tell me if you see a crashed 100-Ton Jetliner. There is not even any Jetliner debris in the area and no place for any 100-Ton Jetliner to be hiding. This site is excellent for finding the truth on this Flight 93 HOAX:
> 
> LetsRoll.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice the vegetation and grass which has overgrown the crash imprint already! This is what most might assume are the wingtips and the tail fin imprinted onto the ground. Yet they are *completely over-grown with grass!* And grass and vegetation *is also seen growing on the sides of the burning pit walls!* This must be some kind of new Sunni Muslim Prairie Grass, which is able to grow back in minutes! This shows that a large portion of the imprint of what we were told was Flight 93, *was made long before 911!* And that the owner of this property is a key witness, and a probable player into what really happened on 911! *This crash site was pre-made, and shows no wreckage, nor burning jet fuel.* Two staples of every airplane crash before 911! The owner of this property is one of the players in 911!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There you can see the grass growing down into the little hole in this video where someone has dumped a load of garbage to set a small fire. Below that movie you see this picture with my notes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The photographer appears to be crouching down in the hole, but our eye level is still on the same plane as the hood on that fire truck. Some people actually believe this little hole is 35 feet deep :0), when you can see the hole cannot possibly be more than just four feet deep. Any engines or black boxes the government claims were found here would be planted 'after' this grass was later removed. This link and Fox News Report tell the story.
> 
> What Really Happened:
> 
> 
> 
> *Flight 93:
> 
> Proof of 9/11 Lies by the US Government and Media*
> 
> An article detailing Flight 93's last minutes was briefly available at dailynews.yahoo.com on 9/11/2001. It [does] not fit the official story of the last moments of Flight 93 and rapidly disappeared from news websites, but it can still be found at the web archive: It was reported that a missile was heard before the crash: *Debris fell from Flight 93 nearly six miles from the crash scene . . . human remains were found miles from the crash scene . . . light debris was found eight miles from the crash scene . . .* and the following footage proves Flight 93 did not crash in a single piece but came apart in midair and scattered over a wide area . . .
> 
> Must see rare footage = <...NBC News Report.
> 
> The military refused to rule out a shoot down on September 15, 2001... ...and the Washington Envoy to Canada says Bush ordered a shoot down . . . What else is the government concealing about 9/11?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go to the What Really Happened Website and verify all the evidence for yourself against the documented pictures here to realize MANY people have been DUPED by Senor Bushie from the very beginning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The grassy depression can be seen in the 1994 U.S. Geological Survey photograph here to prove the Bush Administration has been lying from the very beginning. What we need is some hard evidence for WHY some Americans continue to believe Flight 93 crashed into this empty field outside Shanksville, Pennsylvania, besides *Because Senor Bushie told me so . . ..*
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I live and work just outside Pittsburgh.  On thast terrible day, I was at work and my boss was home just a mile an a half from the crash site in Shanksville.  He heard the crash. * Debris littered his front yard.*  A colleague of mine (another Environmental Engineer) participated in the initial investigation of the crash site.
> 
> These people and my own eyes confirm that flight 93 did actaully crash in an empty field just outside Shanksville.
> 
> To suggest otherwise is, of course, foolish at the least, irresponsible at its face and whoilly disrespectful of the terrible loss and tradgedy of that day.
> 
> I never post in this forum.  Now you know why.  I know the truth and deeply resent any re-write of tha facts in order to make an imbecilic point.  You should be ashamed, but that's not my judgment to make.  It's God's.
Click to expand...


bullshit..


----------



## elvis

eots said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings to All:
> 
> Flight 93 never crashed in the empty field outside Shanksville, Pennsylvania on 9/11 or any other day. You are bearing witness to one of the greatest hoaxes ever perpetuated on the masses in United States history. Try to find just one picture of Flight 93 crashed anywhere to realize NONE even exist. We begin by putting "Flight 93" into your http://www.altavista.com search engine to find this at Wikipedia.org:
> 
> Wikipedia.org Website:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone here can look up all the Flight 93 pictures you want and find many pictures of the empty hole in the ground. Even the tiny little 20-foot diameter hole shows grass growing on all the slopes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take a good long hard look into the empty hole and tell me if you see a crashed 100-Ton Jetliner. There is not even any Jetliner debris in the area and no place for any 100-Ton Jetliner to be hiding. This site is excellent for finding the truth on this Flight 93 HOAX:
> 
> LetsRoll.org
> 
> 
> 
> There you can see the grass growing down into the little hole in this video where someone has dumped a load of garbage to set a small fire. Below that movie you see this picture with my notes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The photographer appears to be crouching down in the hole, but our eye level is still on the same plane as the hood on that fire truck. Some people actually believe this little hole is 35 feet deep :0), when you can see the hole cannot possibly be more than just four feet deep. Any engines or black boxes the government claims were found here would be planted 'after' this grass was later removed. This link and Fox News Report tell the story.
> 
> What Really Happened:
> 
> 
> Go to the What Really Happened Website and verify all the evidence for yourself against the documented pictures here to realize MANY people have been DUPED by Senor Bushie from the very beginning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The grassy depression can be seen in the 1994 U.S. Geological Survey photograph here to prove the Bush Administration has been lying from the very beginning. What we need is some hard evidence for WHY some Americans continue to believe Flight 93 crashed into this empty field outside Shanksville, Pennsylvania, besides *Because Senor Bushie told me so . . ..*
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
> 
> 
> 
> I live and work just outside Pittsburgh.  On thast terrible day, I was at work and my boss was home just a mile an a half from the crash site in Shanksville.  He heard the crash. * Debris littered his front yard.*  A colleague of mine (another Environmental Engineer) participated in the initial investigation of the crash site.
> 
> These people and my own eyes confirm that flight 93 did actaully crash in an empty field just outside Shanksville.
> 
> To suggest otherwise is, of course, foolish at the least, irresponsible at its face and whoilly disrespectful of the terrible loss and tradgedy of that day.
> 
> I never post in this forum.  Now you know why.  I know the truth and deeply resent any re-write of tha facts in order to make an imbecilic point.  You should be ashamed, but that's not my judgment to make.  It's God's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> bullshit..
Click to expand...


christ, eots, that has to be the rebuttal of the year.


----------



## eots

elvis said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> I live and work just outside Pittsburgh.  On thast terrible day, I was at work and my boss was home just a mile an a half from the crash site in Shanksville.  He heard the crash. * Debris littered his front yard.*  A colleague of mine (another Environmental Engineer) participated in the initial investigation of the crash site.
> 
> These people and my own eyes confirm that flight 93 did actaully crash in an empty field just outside Shanksville.
> 
> To suggest otherwise is, of course, foolish at the least, irresponsible at its face and whoilly disrespectful of the terrible loss and tradgedy of that day.
> 
> I never post in this forum.  Now you know why.  I know the truth and deeply resent any re-write of tha facts in order to make an imbecilic point.  You should be ashamed, but that's not my judgment to make.  It's God's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bullshit..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> christ, eots, that has to be the rebuttal of the year.
Click to expand...


I debwunked him...


----------



## slackjawed

eots said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings to All:
> 
> Flight 93 never crashed in the empty field outside Shanksville, Pennsylvania on 9/11 or any other day. You are bearing witness to one of the greatest hoaxes ever perpetuated on the masses in United States history. Try to find just one picture of Flight 93 crashed anywhere to realize NONE even exist. We begin by putting "Flight 93" into your http://www.altavista.com search engine to find this at Wikipedia.org:
> 
> Wikipedia.org Website:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone here can look up all the Flight 93 pictures you want and find many pictures of the empty hole in the ground. Even the tiny little 20-foot diameter hole shows grass growing on all the slopes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take a good long hard look into the empty hole and tell me if you see a crashed 100-Ton Jetliner. There is not even any Jetliner debris in the area and no place for any 100-Ton Jetliner to be hiding. This site is excellent for finding the truth on this Flight 93 HOAX:
> 
> LetsRoll.org
> 
> 
> 
> There you can see the grass growing down into the little hole in this video where someone has dumped a load of garbage to set a small fire. Below that movie you see this picture with my notes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The photographer appears to be crouching down in the hole, but our eye level is still on the same plane as the hood on that fire truck. Some people actually believe this little hole is 35 feet deep :0), when you can see the hole cannot possibly be more than just four feet deep. Any engines or black boxes the government claims were found here would be planted 'after' this grass was later removed. This link and Fox News Report tell the story.
> 
> What Really Happened:
> 
> 
> Go to the What Really Happened Website and verify all the evidence for yourself against the documented pictures here to realize MANY people have been DUPED by Senor Bushie from the very beginning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The grassy depression can be seen in the 1994 U.S. Geological Survey photograph here to prove the Bush Administration has been lying from the very beginning. What we need is some hard evidence for WHY some Americans continue to believe Flight 93 crashed into this empty field outside Shanksville, Pennsylvania, besides *Because Senor Bushie told me so . . ..*
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
> 
> 
> 
> I live and work just outside Pittsburgh.  On thast terrible day, I was at work and my boss was home just a mile an a half from the crash site in Shanksville.  He heard the crash. * Debris littered his front yard.*  A colleague of mine (another Environmental Engineer) participated in the initial investigation of the crash site.
> 
> These people and my own eyes confirm that flight 93 did actaully crash in an empty field just outside Shanksville.
> 
> To suggest otherwise is, of course, foolish at the least, irresponsible at its face and whoilly disrespectful of the terrible loss and tradgedy of that day.
> 
> I never post in this forum.  Now you know why.  I know the truth and deeply resent any re-write of tha facts in order to make an imbecilic point.  You should be ashamed, but that's not my judgment to make.  It's God's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> bullshit..
Click to expand...


Slackjawed thinks that comment is way over the line.

i talked with nosmoking before, and know that he tells the truth both about what he does for work and where he lives.
The rest is not something I know, however; nosmo makes no unreasonable or outrageous claims.

It would seem to me if you really wanted to find out the truth, when you came accross someone who claimed to have been there or to have known someone who was, you would find out anything you could from them instead of pissing on their head right off the bat.


>slackjawed shakes his left index finger at eots and says<

for shame for shame for shame


----------



## eots

it was a little story void of substance ..detail...full of hearsay and assumption...


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> the official story does not say a fighter plane passed over secs after an explosion
> 
> 
> 
> and none of them said it was a fighter plane either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ???? are you deaf..stupid or just lying ?
Click to expand...

AH projection again


----------



## slackjawed

eots said:


> it was a little story void of substance ..detail...full of hearsay and assumption...



I can accept that, much better.
still, if he was willing to talk about it, which he had not done before, why not exploit that and get as much info as possible?

If your actually looking for truth, it would seem so.


----------



## Fizz

eots said:


> it was a little story void of substance ..detail...full of hearsay and assumption...



you are just jealous because you don't have any co-workers, you jobless ignoramus. (or any friends)


----------



## Systain

It absolutely would be a treasonous act with the inclusion of a dug crater, centralized smoldering area, designed scenario, and a complete lie to deceive. For if the plane was shot down, the Shanksville crash site would have a much different view...would it not? 
Furthermore, the great lengths needed to create such scenario in such little time would imply foreknowledge.
Having them shoot down the plane and being forthright by telling the truth...
has way less implications than them saying it crashed, creating the scene that it crashed but to only one day possibly have it proven that it was a lie.


----------



## Godboy

eots said:


> it was a little story void of substance ..detail...full of hearsay and assumption...


----------



## DiveCon

slackjawed said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> it was a little story void of substance ..detail...full of hearsay and assumption...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can accept that, much better.
> still, if he was willing to talk about it, which he had not done before, why not exploit that and get as much info as possible?
> 
> *If* your actually looking for truth, it would seem so.
Click to expand...

that is the key word

he ISNT looking for truth


----------



## DiveCon

Systain said:


> It absolutely would be a treasonous act with the inclusion of a dug crater, centralized smoldering area, designed scenario, and a complete lie to deceive. For if the plane was shot down, the Shanksville crash site would have a much different view...would it not?
> Furthermore, the great lengths needed to create such scenario in such little time would imply foreknowledge.
> Having them shoot down the plane and being forthright by telling the truth...
> has way less implications than them saying it crashed, creating the scene that it crashed but to only one day possibly have it proven that it was a lie.


ah, shitstain trying to act like he doesnt already have a conclusion


----------



## slackjawed

Just for the record, i am certain that flight 93 crashed tragically in a field in Shanksville, PA on 9/11/01.
I am also one who believes a plane hijacked by terrorists hit the pentagon on the same day
I also believe that 2 planes hit the world trade towers on exactly the same day.

I believe there are justifiable reasons to question the events that led up to those things happening, as well as valid reasons to question the methodology used to investigate the events of that day.

I firmly hold the belief that it is one thing to question the events of 9/11/01, and quite another to spread lies or propaganda about the events of that day.

I am strong in my belief that to intentionally spread lies, propaganda or to spread information that one does not know for certain to be true is treason against the United States government, it's citizens, and does an immeasurably cruel disservice to the survivors of those who died as a result those events.

just sayin.........


----------



## eots

Fizz said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> it was a little story void of substance ..detail...full of hearsay and assumption...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are just jealous because you don't have any co-workers, you jobless ignoramus. (or any friends)
Click to expand...


here is fizz having to resort to his imaginings of the opposing posters life
that couldn't be further from the truth...considering who I am with at this moment ..it is comical


----------



## Systain

Additionally, a mere question does not deem the lack of empathy nor disrespect. There is no greater cancer to the critical thinking mind than that of Dogma. 
With all due respect to those who claim they have proof of the plane crashing, conversely there are those that refute. To be closed minded on this matter because of assumption alone is exactly the reason why some of the most atrocious events manifested themselves throughout history. A time where people can't even question is truly a step back in civilization.

There are lists upon lists of witnesses at both ends of the spectrum that state different claims...we should at least be civil about it.


----------



## Systain

DiveCon said:


> Systain said:
> 
> 
> 
> It absolutely would be a treasonous act with the inclusion of a dug crater, centralized smoldering area, designed scenario, and a complete lie to deceive. For if the plane was shot down, the Shanksville crash site would have a much different view...would it not?
> Furthermore, the great lengths needed to create such scenario in such little time would imply foreknowledge.
> Having them shoot down the plane and being forthright by telling the truth...
> has way less implications than them saying it crashed, creating the scene that it crashed but to only one day possibly have it proven that it was a lie.
> 
> 
> 
> ah, shitstain trying to act like he doesnt already have a conclusion
Click to expand...

Once again, you are pathetically helpless to reply with anything concise or meaningful. My reply is a logical response to the notion of it being shot down yet, still having a "crash site".


----------



## DiveCon

Systain said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Systain said:
> 
> 
> 
> It absolutely would be a treasonous act with the inclusion of a dug crater, centralized smoldering area, designed scenario, and a complete lie to deceive. For if the plane was shot down, the Shanksville crash site would have a much different view...would it not?
> Furthermore, the great lengths needed to create such scenario in such little time would imply foreknowledge.
> Having them shoot down the plane and being forthright by telling the truth...
> has way less implications than them saying it crashed, creating the scene that it crashed but to only one day possibly have it proven that it was a lie.
> 
> 
> 
> ah, shitstain trying to act like he doesnt already have a conclusion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once again, you are pathetically helpless to reply with anything concise or meaningful. My reply is a logical response to the notion of it being shot down yet, still having a "crash site".
Click to expand...

if i have misread you, it will come out in time
but as of this point i dont see anything that says i have


----------



## Systain

DiveCon said:


> Systain said:
> 
> 
> 
> It absolutely would be a treasonous act with the inclusion of a dug crater, centralized smoldering area, designed scenario, and a complete lie to deceive. For if the plane was shot down, the Shanksville crash site would have a much different view...would it not?
> Furthermore, the great lengths needed to create such scenario in such little time would imply foreknowledge.
> Having them shoot down the plane and being forthright by telling the truth...
> has way less implications than them saying it crashed, creating the scene that it crashed but to only one day possibly have it proven that it was a lie.
> 
> 
> 
> ah, shitstain trying to act like he doesnt already have a conclusion
Click to expand...




DiveCon said:


> Systain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ah, shitstain trying to act like he doesnt already have a conclusion
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, you are pathetically helpless to reply with anything concise or meaningful. My reply is a logical response to the notion of it being shot down yet, still having a "crash site".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if i have misread you, it will come out in time
> but as of this point i dont see anything that says i have
Click to expand...


Yeah, and go ahead and make fun of my name. The way I see it, I left shitstain tire tracks on both you 2 jokers. Why don't you pick up your jaws and your egos and reply with something worthwhile? Or better yet, why don't you just cut the crap a debate without having to resort to inconsequential name calling.


----------



## slackjawed

Systain said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Systain said:
> 
> 
> 
> It absolutely would be a treasonous act with the inclusion of a dug crater, centralized smoldering area, designed scenario, and a complete lie to deceive. For if the plane was shot down, the Shanksville crash site would have a much different view...would it not?
> Furthermore, the great lengths needed to create such scenario in such little time would imply foreknowledge.
> Having them shoot down the plane and being forthright by telling the truth...
> has way less implications than them saying it crashed, creating the scene that it crashed but to only one day possibly have it proven that it was a lie.
> 
> 
> 
> ah, shitstain trying to act like he doesnt already have a conclusion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Systain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, you are pathetically helpless to reply with anything concise or meaningful. My reply is a logical response to the notion of it being shot down yet, still having a "crash site".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if i have misread you, it will come out in time
> but as of this point i dont see anything that says i have
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, and go ahead and make fun of my name. The way I see it, I left shitstain tire tracks on both you 2 jokers. Why don't you pick up your jaws and your egos and reply with something worthwhile? Or better yet, why don't you just cut the crap a debate without having to resort to inconsequential name calling.
Click to expand...


do you think divecon is twins in disguise? I ask as you only quoted him, but did it twice.

I will offer that debate, but unless you have actual credible evidence to present there is nothing to be debated.

I present the valid opinion that the "official story" stands, and if you have doubts about it, the burden of proving it wrong lies with you. In other words, if you want legitimate debate, then it is up to you, who question the official story to present it.
Without the presentation of credible evidence, or legitimate questions, the official story is deemed to be the truth.

Anything else is simply treasonous propaganda, not legitimately questioning.

I am open to discussion and legitimately questioning, but if that is not presented, I simply resort to ridicule and name-calling myself.

So, give it your best shot.


----------



## DiveCon

Systain said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Systain said:
> 
> 
> 
> It absolutely would be a treasonous act with the inclusion of a dug crater, centralized smoldering area, designed scenario, and a complete lie to deceive. For if the plane was shot down, the Shanksville crash site would have a much different view...would it not?
> Furthermore, the great lengths needed to create such scenario in such little time would imply foreknowledge.
> Having them shoot down the plane and being forthright by telling the truth...
> has way less implications than them saying it crashed, creating the scene that it crashed but to only one day possibly have it proven that it was a lie.
> 
> 
> 
> ah, shitstain trying to act like he doesnt already have a conclusion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Systain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, you are pathetically helpless to reply with anything concise or meaningful. My reply is a logical response to the notion of it being shot down yet, still having a "crash site".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if i have misread you, it will come out in time
> but as of this point i dont see anything that says i have
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, and go ahead and make fun of my name. The way I see it, I left shitstain tire tracks on both you 2 jokers. Why don't you pick up your jaws and your egos and reply with something worthwhile? Or better yet, why don't you just cut the crap a debate without having to resort to inconsequential name calling.
Click to expand...

typical for troofer morons


----------



## elvis

Systain said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Systain said:
> 
> 
> 
> It absolutely would be a treasonous act with the inclusion of a dug crater, centralized smoldering area, designed scenario, and a complete lie to deceive. For if the plane was shot down, the Shanksville crash site would have a much different view...would it not?
> Furthermore, the great lengths needed to create such scenario in such little time would imply foreknowledge.
> Having them shoot down the plane and being forthright by telling the truth...
> has way less implications than them saying it crashed, creating the scene that it crashed but to only one day possibly have it proven that it was a lie.
> 
> 
> 
> ah, shitstain trying to act like he doesnt already have a conclusion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Systain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, you are pathetically helpless to reply with anything concise or meaningful. My reply is a logical response to the notion of it being shot down yet, still having a "crash site".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if i have misread you, it will come out in time
> but as of this point i dont see anything that says i have
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, and go ahead and make fun of my name. The way I see it, I left shitstain tire tracks on both you 2 jokers. Why don't you pick up your jaws and your egos and reply with something worthwhile? Or better yet, why don't you just cut the crap a debate without having to resort to inconsequential name calling.
Click to expand...


you tell him, Red.


----------



## Fizz

i guess bentdick got so embarrassed by having his lying ass handed to him that he needed to come back under a different name.


----------



## candycorn

Systain said:


> If the pilot had control then yes it is almost undeniably plausible that the crash site would look very different. However, considering a nosedive due to stall or other loss of engine or deliberate...I am not sure. Of these accidents, ValuJet 592 was a nosedive due to complete loss of control, as far as I know.



*
So the only thing keeping you from believing that Flight 93 crashed in the way described in the accident report and the 9/11 Commission Report is that there was a DC9 that went down in the Everglades that was similar in terms of speed and the engines were photographed and in the case of Flight 93 they were not?  
*


----------



## candycorn

Fizz said:


> i guess bentdick got so embarrassed by having his lying ass handed to him that he needed to come back under a different name.



Strange but not unexpected...was it not?


----------



## RetiredGySgt

Not a single one of the believers can explain how in less then an hour the super secret US Government managed to plant all the body parts and plane debris. Most of it BURIED in the earth from the crash. As I understand it the Cockpit was found in the woods were it bounded to after breaking away on impact. And if that is correct then the bodies of the flight crew or who ever was in the cockpit would be mostly intact.

How exactly did the Government shoot the plane down, recover the nose and cockpit and delivery it to the fake crash site in less than an hour? How did they bury so much plane debris and body parts in the crash site in less then an hour?

Or are you claiming that even the local fire and rescue were in on the great lie?


----------



## Liability

Fizz said:


> i guess bentdick got so embarrassed by having his lying ass handed to him that he needed to come back under a different name.



I had not picked up on the prospect that _bent tight_ and _shitstain_ were the same fucktard.

Has Shytstain started calling folks "*****" yet?  'Cause THAT'S always been highly persuasive!


----------



## Terral

Hi Retired:

How does it feel to be deluded beyond our collective abilities to fathom???



RetiredGySgt said:


> Not a single one of the believers can explain how in less then an hour the super secret US Government managed to plant all the body parts and plane debris ....









There are no body parts and plane ANYTHING you idiot cuckoo. The Retired Guy was DUPED by AN EMPTY HOLE ...






Oh yeah! Look at all of that Jetliner Debris confused!!!



RetiredGySgt said:


> Most of it BURIED in the earth from the crash.



Right! A 100-Ton Jetliner is hiding under the GREEN GRASS in the EMPTY HOLE that was already there on *April 20, 1994* (Click Here)!!!



RetiredGySgt said:


> As I understand it the Cockpit was found in the woods were it bounded to after breaking away on impact.








Oh Yeah! The 100 tons of evidence was buried under the green grass 'and' the rest bounced out of the EMPTY HOLE to land in the woods some 250 feet away!!! What a MORON cuckoo!!! 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vu3qDCv-jb4]Flight 93 Fraud[/ame]

Retired Guy is just talking and running through his obvious 'delusions' again without one shred of evidence for ANYTHING. This is reason #7 that the USA 'is' definitely worthy of *utter destruction* off the face of the earth ...

GL,

Terral


----------



## Fizz

hey Liar.

please explain what this thing is inside your _EMPTY_ hole.


----------



## Liability

Terral said:


> Hi Retired:
> 
> How does it feel to be deluded beyond our collective abilities to fathom???
> 
> 
> 
> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not a single one of the believers can explain how in less then an hour the super secret US Government managed to plant all the body parts and plane debris ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are no body parts and plane ANYTHING you idiot cuckoo. The Retired Guy was DUPED by AN EMPTY HOLE ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah! Look at all of that Jetliner Debris confused!!!
> 
> 
> 
> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of it BURIED in the earth from the crash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right! A 100-Ton Jetliner is hiding under the GREEN GRASS in the EMPTY HOLE that was already there on *April 20, 1994* (Click Here)!!!
> 
> 
> 
> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I understand it the Cockpit was found in the woods were it bounded to after breaking away on impact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Yeah! The 100 tons of evidence was buried under the green grass 'and' the rest bounced out of the EMPTY HOLE to land in the woods some 250 feet away!!! What a MORON cuckoo!!!
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vu3qDCv-jb4]Flight 93 Fraud[/ame]
> 
> Retired Guy is just talking and running through his obvious 'delusions' again without one shred of evidence for ANYTHING. This is reason #7 that the USA 'is' definitely worthy of *utter destruction* off the face of the earth ...
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


Not that the fucking pathetic lying  scumbag Troofers are the world's least persuasive dipshits or anything, but the "empty" holes that Turdball triumphantly points to in the very images HE offers aren't -- uhm -- empty. 

In any event, I hereby wage one positive rep to the first person who correctly identifies the nature of the ground at the spot of the crater left by the crashed Flt. 93.  

I guaran-fucking-tee that Turdball and rimjob and id-eots and the other dishonest retarded scumbag Troofers will not be able to identify why the question even has import.


----------



## Gamolon

Terral said:


> Hi Retired:
> 
> How does it feel to be deluded beyond our collective abilities to fathom???
> 
> 
> 
> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not a single one of the believers can explain how in less then an hour the super secret US Government managed to plant all the body parts and plane debris ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are no body parts and plane ANYTHING you idiot cuckoo. The Retired Guy was DUPED by AN EMPTY HOLE ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah! Look at all of that Jetliner Debris confused!!!
> 
> 
> 
> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of it BURIED in the earth from the crash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right! A 100-Ton Jetliner is hiding under the GREEN GRASS in the EMPTY HOLE that was already there on *April 20, 1994* (Click Here)!!!
> 
> 
> 
> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I understand it the Cockpit was found in the woods were it bounded to after breaking away on impact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Yeah! The 100 tons of evidence was buried under the green grass 'and' the rest bounced out of the EMPTY HOLE to land in the woods some 250 feet away!!! What a MORON cuckoo!!!
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vu3qDCv-jb4]Flight 93 Fraud[/ame]
> 
> Retired Guy is just talking and running through his obvious 'delusions' again without one shred of evidence for ANYTHING. This is reason #7 that the USA 'is' definitely worthy of *utter destruction* off the face of the earth ...
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


Hey Terral?

How does it feel to be the joke of the truther community? The court jester of conspiracy?

You've managed to make a complete ass of yourself by admitting you believed in over-hyped crap and posted frantic messages about it, all the while making a host of predictions that never come true.

What a complete and utter disgrace you are.


----------



## Ravi

Fizz said:


> hey Liar.
> 
> please explain what this thing is inside your _EMPTY_ hole.


I've seen you ask that before...have any of them ever answered or did they all just ignore it?


----------



## slackjawed

Terral said:


> Hi Retired:
> 
> How does it feel to be deluded beyond our collective abilities to fathom???
> 
> 
> 
> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not a single one of the believers can explain how in less then an hour the super secret US Government managed to plant all the body parts and plane debris ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are no body parts and plane ANYTHING you idiot cuckoo. The Retired Guy was DUPED by AN EMPTY HOLE ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah! Look at all of that Jetliner Debris confused!!!
> 
> 
> 
> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of it BURIED in the earth from the crash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right! A 100-Ton Jetliner is hiding under the GREEN GRASS in the EMPTY HOLE that was already there on *April 20, 1994* (Click Here)!!!
> 
> 
> 
> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I understand it the Cockpit was found in the woods were it bounded to after breaking away on impact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Yeah! The 100 tons of evidence was buried under the green grass 'and' the rest bounced out of the EMPTY HOLE to land in the woods some 250 feet away!!! What a MORON cuckoo!!!
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vu3qDCv-jb4]Flight 93 Fraud[/ame]
> 
> Retired Guy is just talking and running through his obvious 'delusions' again without one shred of evidence for ANYTHING. This is reason #7 that the USA 'is' definitely worthy of *utter destruction* off the face of the earth ...
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


Why does your profile on loose change look like this terral?

Terral   	  Feb 7 2008, 01:31 PM   Post #62
911Truther

Posts:
    87
Group:
*    BANNED!*
Member
    #142
Joined:
    01/20/08


could it be, like christofera, that the other truthers see you as an agent of disinformation, or is that they just see you such a nutjob that they think you hurt the cause?


----------



## Fizz

Ravi said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey Liar.
> 
> please explain what this thing is inside your _EMPTY_ hole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen you ask that before...have any of them ever answered or did they all just ignore it?
Click to expand...


the only answer i have gotten is "where is the rest of the 100 ton airliner?" even though it only weighs 64 tons.

of course, that doesnt address the fact he is lying by claiming the hole is empty when it clearly is not.


----------



## slackjawed

Fizz said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey Liar.
> 
> please explain what this thing is inside your _EMPTY_ hole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen you ask that before...have any of them ever answered or did they all just ignore it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the only answer i have gotten is "where is the rest of the 100 ton airliner?" even though it only weighs 64 tons.
> 
> of course, that doesnt address the fact he is lying by claiming the hole is empty when it clearly is not.
Click to expand...


I have answered before and do so again;
That is the remains of flt 93......


----------



## Liability

Oh what the hell?  Why wait for an answer.  I'll just share it.

The GROUND at the spot of the crash was reclaimed mining land.

For example, the following snippet gives a great simple straightforward explanation of WHY the initial appearance of that crash site makes it look ALMOST like an empty crater.  (In reality, as everybody but the lying Troofers can PLAINLY see -- the hole is not even remotely empty.)




> * * * *One of the things that has caused a great deal of confusion and speculation about the crash of Flight 93 is the "entry," if you will, of the plane into the ground. As I said in part two, Flight 93 slammed into the ground at approximately 585 mph. I learned a great deal about *strip mining* while in the Shanksville area, i.e., what strip mining does to the soil and surrounding area. The easiest way I can describe it is to *picture a bed with a blanket on the mattress. The mining company basically lifts the blanket, meaning a large area of top soil, extracts the ore and then lays the blanket back down. The result is that when Flight 93 hit the ground, it didn't break up like you see in other aviation disaster photos.*  * * * *


Asking Questions at the Flight 93 Crash Site -- Part III

And when the "empty hole" was explored, look what they found there:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -- among many other things.


----------



## Fizz

slackjawed said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen you ask that before...have any of them ever answered or did they all just ignore it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the only answer i have gotten is "where is the rest of the 100 ton airliner?" even though it only weighs 64 tons.
> 
> of course, that doesnt address the fact he is lying by claiming the hole is empty when it clearly is not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have answered before and do so again;
> That is the remains of flt 93......
Click to expand...


sorry. i should have said terral didnt answer except to say "where is the rest...".

of course its part of flight 93. and that only one piece that i circled and blew up. theres more visible in that picture.


----------



## DiveCon

liability said:


> terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi retired:
> 
> How does it feel to be deluded beyond our collective abilities to fathom???
> 
> 
> 
> retiredgysgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> not a single one of the believers can explain how in less then an hour the super secret us government managed to plant all the body parts and plane debris ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there are no body parts and plane anything you idiot cuckoo. The retired guy was duped by an empty hole ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh yeah! Look at all of that jetliner debris confused!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Right! A 100-ton jetliner is hiding under the green grass in the empty hole that was already there on *april 20, 1994* (click here)!!!
> 
> 
> 
> retiredgysgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> as i understand it the cockpit was found in the woods were it bounded to after breaking away on impact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh yeah! The 100 tons of evidence was buried under the green grass 'and' the rest bounced out of the empty hole to land in the woods some 250 feet away!!! What a moron cuckoo!!!
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vu3qdcv-jb4]flight 93 fraud[/ame]
> 
> retired guy is just talking and running through his obvious 'delusions' again without one shred of evidence for anything. This is reason #7 that the usa 'is' definitely worthy of *utter destruction* off the face of the earth ...
> 
> Gl,
> 
> terral
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not that the fucking pathetic lying  scumbag troofers are the world's least persuasive dipshits or anything, but the "empty" holes that turdball triumphantly points to in the very images he offers aren't -- uhm -- empty.
> 
> In any event, i hereby wage one positive rep to the first person who correctly identifies the nature of the ground at the spot of the crater left by the crashed flt. 93.
> 
> I guaran-fucking-tee that turdball and rimjob and id-eots and the other dishonest retarded scumbag troofers will not be able to identify why the question even has import.
Click to expand...

landfill


----------



## DiveCon

Liability said:


> Oh what the hell?  Why wait for an answer.  I'll just share it.
> 
> The GROUND at the spot of the crash was reclaimed mining land.
> 
> For example, the following snippet gives a great simple straightforward explanation of WHY the initial appearance of that crash site makes it look ALMOST like an empty crater.  (In reality, as everybody but the lying Troofers can PLAINLY see -- the hole is not even remotely empty.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * * * *One of the things that has caused a great deal of confusion and speculation about the crash of Flight 93 is the "entry," if you will, of the plane into the ground. As I said in part two, Flight 93 slammed into the ground at approximately 585 mph. I learned a great deal about *strip mining* while in the Shanksville area, i.e., what strip mining does to the soil and surrounding area. The easiest way I can describe it is to *picture a bed with a blanket on the mattress. The mining company basically lifts the blanket, meaning a large area of top soil, extracts the ore and then lays the blanket back down. The result is that when Flight 93 hit the ground, it didn't break up like you see in other aviation disaster photos.*  * * * *
> 
> 
> 
> Asking Questions at the Flight 93 Crash Site -- Part III
> 
> And when the "empty hole" was explored, look what they found there:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -- among many other things.
Click to expand...

you should have waited


----------



## Fizz

DiveCon said:


> liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi retired:
> 
> How does it feel to be deluded beyond our collective abilities to fathom???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there are no body parts and plane anything you idiot cuckoo. The retired guy was duped by an empty hole ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh yeah! Look at all of that jetliner debris confused!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Right! A 100-ton jetliner is hiding under the green grass in the empty hole that was already there on *april 20, 1994* (click here)!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh yeah! The 100 tons of evidence was buried under the green grass 'and' the rest bounced out of the empty hole to land in the woods some 250 feet away!!! What a moron cuckoo!!!
> 
> flight 93 fraud
> 
> retired guy is just talking and running through his obvious 'delusions' again without one shred of evidence for anything. This is reason #7 that the usa 'is' definitely worthy of *utter destruction* off the face of the earth ...
> 
> Gl,
> 
> terral
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not that the fucking pathetic lying  scumbag troofers are the world's least persuasive dipshits or anything, but the "empty" holes that turdball triumphantly points to in the very images he offers aren't -- uhm -- empty.
> 
> In any event, i hereby wage one positive rep to the first person who correctly identifies the nature of the ground at the spot of the crater left by the crashed flt. 93.
> 
> I guaran-fucking-tee that turdball and rimjob and id-eots and the other dishonest retarded scumbag troofers will not be able to identify why the question even has import.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> landfill
Click to expand...


strip mine.


----------



## Liability

DiveCon said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh what the hell?  Why wait for an answer.  I'll just share it.
> 
> The GROUND at the spot of the crash was reclaimed mining land.
> 
> For example, the following snippet gives a great simple straightforward explanation of WHY the initial appearance of that crash site makes it look ALMOST like an empty crater.  (In reality, as everybody but the lying Troofers can PLAINLY see -- the hole is not even remotely empty.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * * * *One of the things that has caused a great deal of confusion and speculation about the crash of Flight 93 is the "entry," if you will, of the plane into the ground. As I said in part two, Flight 93 slammed into the ground at approximately 585 mph. I learned a great deal about *strip mining* while in the Shanksville area, i.e., what strip mining does to the soil and surrounding area. The easiest way I can describe it is to *picture a bed with a blanket on the mattress. The mining company basically lifts the blanket, meaning a large area of top soil, extracts the ore and then lays the blanket back down. The result is that when Flight 93 hit the ground, it didn't break up like you see in other aviation disaster photos.*  * * * *
> 
> 
> 
> Asking Questions at the Flight 93 Crash Site -- Part III
> 
> And when the "empty hole" was explored, look what they found there:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -- among many other things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you should have waited
Click to expand...

Yeah.  I know.


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> not that the fucking pathetic lying  scumbag troofers are the world's least persuasive dipshits or anything, but the "empty" holes that turdball triumphantly points to in the very images he offers aren't -- uhm -- empty.
> 
> In any event, i hereby wage one positive rep to the first person who correctly identifies the nature of the ground at the spot of the crater left by the crashed flt. 93.
> 
> I guaran-fucking-tee that turdball and rimjob and id-eots and the other dishonest retarded scumbag troofers will not be able to identify why the question even has import.
> 
> 
> 
> landfill
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> strip mine.
Click to expand...

that was USED for landfill


----------



## Ravi

Troofers are fucktards.


----------



## slackjawed

Ravi said:


> Troofers are fucktards.



I have reviewed this post and declare it to be 110% accurate!


----------



## Systain

RetiredGySgt said:


> Not a single one of the believers can explain how in less then an hour the super secret US Government managed to plant all the body parts and plane debris. Most of it BURIED in the earth from the crash. As I understand it the Cockpit was found in the woods were it bounded to after breaking away on impact. And if that is correct then the bodies of the flight crew or who ever was in the cockpit would be mostly intact.
> 
> How exactly did the Government shoot the plane down, recover the nose and cockpit and delivery it to the fake crash site in less than an hour? How did they bury so much plane debris and body parts in the crash site in less then an hour?
> 
> Or are you claiming that even the local fire and rescue were in on the great lie?



Where is the proof of this recovered cockpit? I have never heard anything regarding this...
Additionally, how the hell was the cockpit found if the nose was reportedly driven into the ground at 500mph?
We were always told that the plane nearly disintegrated.
A recovered cockpit would surely be a smoking gun in your favor but where is it?


----------



## slackjawed

Systain said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not a single one of the believers can explain how in less then an hour the super secret US Government managed to plant all the body parts and plane debris. Most of it BURIED in the earth from the crash. As I understand it the Cockpit was found in the woods were it bounded to after breaking away on impact. And if that is correct then the bodies of the flight crew or who ever was in the cockpit would be mostly intact.
> 
> How exactly did the Government shoot the plane down, recover the nose and cockpit and delivery it to the fake crash site in less than an hour? How did they bury so much plane debris and body parts in the crash site in less then an hour?
> 
> Or are you claiming that even the local fire and rescue were in on the great lie?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the proof of this recovered cockpit? I have never heard anything regarding this...
> Additionally, how the hell was the cockpit found if the nose was reportedly driven into the ground at 500mph?
> We were always told that the plane nearly disintegrated.
> A recovered cockpit would surely be a smoking gun in your favor but where is it?
Click to expand...


If you follow the links from here;
Rumors of War: Photos of Flight 93's Wreckage Released

It will take you to some pictures of parts of the cockpit, as well as the last 'black box' recordings from the flight.

from the link;

Wednesday, April 12, 2006
Photos of Flight 93's Wreckage Released

Just in from Fox News: Photos of Flight 93's Wreckage Release along with transcript

In the last few minutes before United Flight 93 crashed into a rural Pennsylvania field on Sept. 11, 2001, hijackers aboard the plane ordered passengers to "shut up" and "sit" as they issued a terrifying message: "We have a bomb on board."

Federal prosecutors seeking the execution of Zacarias Moussaoui on Wednesday figuratively placed the jury aboard the doomed flight when they played a recording in which the hijackers were heard giving orders to the passengers. Read the story at Fox News.


----------



## Systain

*
So the only thing keeping you from believing that Flight 93 crashed in the way described in the accident report and the 9/11 Commission Report is that there was a DC9 that went down in the Everglades that was similar in terms of speed and the engines were photographed and in the case of Flight 93 they were not?  
*

No. The continued forthcoming of many reported "witnesses" and otherwise respectable people making claims otherwise. I feel that it is not right to disregard them and deem them as all "crazy" or liars. The list is massive.

Additionally, it is the added stories of findings of cockpits and bodies intact...the absolute contradictions to the stories and the comprehension of the utter contradictions of seeing what the media/gov showed that day compared to what people are claiming now.


----------



## DiveCon

Systain said:


> *
> So the only thing keeping you from believing that Flight 93 crashed in the way described in the accident report and the 9/11 Commission Report is that there was a DC9 that went down in the Everglades that was similar in terms of speed and the engines were photographed and in the case of Flight 93 they were not?
> *
> 
> No. The continued forthcoming of many reported "witnesses" and otherwise respectable people making claims otherwise. I feel that it is not right to disregard them and deem them as all "crazy" or liars. The list is massive.
> 
> Additionally, it is the added stories of findings of cockpits and bodies intact...the absolute contradictions to the stories and the comprehension of the utter contradictions of seeing what the media/gov showed that day compared to what people are claiming now.


sorry, the list is MINOR
and then the deviations are typical for eye witnesses


----------



## slackjawed

DiveCon said:


> Systain said:
> 
> 
> 
> *
> So the only thing keeping you from believing that Flight 93 crashed in the way described in the accident report and the 9/11 Commission Report is that there was a DC9 that went down in the Everglades that was similar in terms of speed and the engines were photographed and in the case of Flight 93 they were not?
> *
> 
> No. The continued forthcoming of many reported "witnesses" and otherwise respectable people making claims otherwise. I feel that it is not right to disregard them and deem them as all "crazy" or liars. The list is massive.
> 
> Additionally, it is the added stories of findings of cockpits and bodies intact...the absolute contradictions to the stories and the comprehension of the utter contradictions of seeing what the media/gov showed that day compared to what people are claiming now.
> 
> 
> 
> sorry, the list is MINOR
> and then the deviations are typical for eye witnesses
Click to expand...


Every event that has had eyewitnesses show us that there are always different accounts. One of the videos that eots posted had a physcologist talking about that saying that different people remember the same event in different ways because we all process things based on what we are familiar with. That might be one reason there different accounts.
There has been reports since the events of the debris field from flt 93 and the number of identified bodies they found.
I would hope pictures of those bodies are NOT posted on the internet to satisfy the curiosity or perversions of anyone. The reports of the bodies being found however; have existed since the day it happened.
I gave you a link that will take you through at least 3 different news agencies and in the process to photos of the remains of the plane, including what was left of the cockpit. i think it is unreasonable to expect to find "the intact cockpit".
I only call people crazy or liars when they prove that that is what they are.


----------



## Systain

DiveCon said:


> Systain said:
> 
> 
> 
> *
> So the only thing keeping you from believing that Flight 93 crashed in the way described in the accident report and the 9/11 Commission Report is that there was a DC9 that went down in the Everglades that was similar in terms of speed and the engines were photographed and in the case of Flight 93 they were not?
> *
> 
> No. The continued forthcoming of many reported "witnesses" and otherwise respectable people making claims otherwise. I feel that it is not right to disregard them and deem them as all "crazy" or liars. The list is massive.
> 
> Additionally, it is the added stories of findings of cockpits and bodies intact...the absolute contradictions to the stories and the comprehension of the utter contradictions of seeing what the media/gov showed that day compared to what people are claiming now.
> 
> 
> 
> sorry, the list is MINOR
> and then the deviations are typical for eye witnesses
Click to expand...


I disagree. The numbers are growing and there are even many ex-government/military people who are at least starting to question.

Regarding the entire scale, a few polls suggest that One Third of Americans believe there was some kind of previous knowledge or believe that it was an inside job altogether:
scrippsnews.com/911poll

As everybody knows, Two Thirds is a powerful number in this country. I'm sure it will get there in due time.


----------



## slackjawed

Systain said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Systain said:
> 
> 
> 
> *
> So the only thing keeping you from believing that Flight 93 crashed in the way described in the accident report and the 9/11 Commission Report is that there was a DC9 that went down in the Everglades that was similar in terms of speed and the engines were photographed and in the case of Flight 93 they were not?
> *
> 
> No. The continued forthcoming of many reported "witnesses" and otherwise respectable people making claims otherwise. I feel that it is not right to disregard them and deem them as all "crazy" or liars. The list is massive.
> 
> Additionally, it is the added stories of findings of cockpits and bodies intact...the absolute contradictions to the stories and the comprehension of the utter contradictions of seeing what the media/gov showed that day compared to what people are claiming now.
> 
> 
> 
> sorry, the list is MINOR
> and then the deviations are typical for eye witnesses
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree. The numbers are growing and there are even many ex-government/military people who are at least starting to question.
> 
> Regarding the entire scale, a few polls suggest that One Third of Americans believe there was some kind of previous knowledge or believe that it was an inside job altogether:
> scrippsnews.com/911poll
> 
> As everybody knows, Two Thirds is a powerful number in this country. I'm sure it will get there in due time.
Click to expand...


Well, your poll is 4 years old. There are more recent polls that show thatthere are about 6-7% of the american people that think 911 was an inside job, and about 35% that think the official report was manipulated to protect the government from accusations of mishandling it, and about the same that think the report was botched a to some degree.
But that is a long way from "One Third of Americans believe there was some kind of previous knowledge or believe that it was an inside job" to believeing there are issues in some form with the report or the way the report was handled, and believing that 911 was an inside job are not the same thing.
And, despite what you are claiming, the number of doubters is not growing, it is staying about the same, except for the group that thinks it was an inside job, that group is shrinking.
It is not likely that 2/3 of the American public will ever believ 911 was an inside job. There IS a likelihood that at some point in the future, there wil be another investigation.


----------



## DiveCon

Systain said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Systain said:
> 
> 
> 
> *
> So the only thing keeping you from believing that Flight 93 crashed in the way described in the accident report and the 9/11 Commission Report is that there was a DC9 that went down in the Everglades that was similar in terms of speed and the engines were photographed and in the case of Flight 93 they were not?
> *
> 
> No. The continued forthcoming of many reported "witnesses" and otherwise respectable people making claims otherwise. I feel that it is not right to disregard them and deem them as all "crazy" or liars. The list is massive.
> 
> Additionally, it is the added stories of findings of cockpits and bodies intact...the absolute contradictions to the stories and the comprehension of the utter contradictions of seeing what the media/gov showed that day compared to what people are claiming now.
> 
> 
> 
> sorry, the list is MINOR
> and then the deviations are typical for eye witnesses
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree. The numbers are growing and there are even many ex-government/military people who are at least starting to question.
> 
> Regarding the entire scale, a few polls suggest that One Third of Americans believe there was some kind of previous knowledge or believe that it was an inside job altogether:
> scrippsnews.com/911poll
> 
> As everybody knows, Two Thirds is a powerful number in this country. I'm sure it will get there in due time.
Click to expand...

bullshit
that poll does not claim one third thinks it was an inside job
but that the government had some knowledge that wasnt passed on
and yes, everyone knows this except for fucking troofer disgusting pigs


----------



## DiveCon

slackjawed said:


> Systain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> sorry, the list is MINOR
> and then the deviations are typical for eye witnesses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree. The numbers are growing and there are even many ex-government/military people who are at least starting to question.
> 
> Regarding the entire scale, a few polls suggest that One Third of Americans believe there was some kind of previous knowledge or believe that it was an inside job altogether:
> scrippsnews.com/911poll
> 
> As everybody knows, Two Thirds is a powerful number in this country. I'm sure it will get there in due time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, your poll is 4 years old. There are more recent polls that show thatthere are about 6-7% of the american people that think 911 was an inside job, and about 35% that think the official report was manipulated to protect the government from accusations of mishandling it, and about the same that think the report was botched a to some degree.
> But that is a long way from "One Third of Americans believe there was some kind of previous knowledge or believe that it was an inside job" believeing there are issues in some form with the report or the way the report was handled, and believing that 911 was an inside job are not the same thing.
> And, despite what you are claiming, the number of doubters is not growing, it is staying about the same, except for the group that thinks it was an inside job, that group is shrinking.
> It is not likely that 2/3 of the American public will ever believ 911 was an inside job. There IS a likelihood that at some point in the future, there wil be another investigation.
Click to expand...

you type faster than i do
LOL


----------



## slackjawed

I also make more mistakes. I can type 110 errors a minute! lol


----------



## slackjawed

Lucky me, I just got a dinner date with a pretty woman!

Yes, my wife knows. (it's her)


----------



## Systain

slackjawed said:


> Systain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> sorry, the list is MINOR
> and then the deviations are typical for eye witnesses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree. The numbers are growing and there are even many ex-government/military people who are at least starting to question.
> 
> Regarding the entire scale, a few polls suggest that One Third of Americans believe there was some kind of previous knowledge or believe that it was an inside job altogether:
> scrippsnews.com/911poll
> 
> As everybody knows, Two Thirds is a powerful number in this country. I'm sure it will get there in due time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, your poll is 4 years old. There are more recent polls that show thatthere are about 6-7% of the american people that think 911 was an inside job, and about 35% that think the official report was manipulated to protect the government from accusations of mishandling it, and about the same that think the report was botched a to some degree.
> But that is a long way from "One Third of Americans believe there was some kind of previous knowledge or believe that it was an inside job" to believeing there are issues in some form with the report or the way the report was handled, and believing that 911 was an inside job are not the same thing.
> And, despite what you are claiming, the number of doubters is not growing, it is staying about the same, except for the group that thinks it was an inside job, that group is shrinking.
> It is not likely that 2/3 of the American public will ever believ 911 was an inside job. There IS a likelihood that at some point in the future, there wil be another investigation.
Click to expand...


I'm not too sure what polls you are looking at but it appears that the greatest consensus of consistency were the polls a few years back:
infowars.com/articles/sept11/poll_only_16_percent_believe_gov_on_911.htm
fromtheold.com/news/911-unbelievers-growing-momentum-2010031016882.html

Furthermore, please provide a latest poll.

What does 6 years mean? It's not like there has been an influx of additional information that proves or further debunks.


----------



## slackjawed

9/11 opinion polls - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


there is a whole list of polls, old ones and recent ones, US polls and worldwide polls.
links from that wiki site to several different ones.
6 years amkes a big difference, bush is gone, and some of the truthers were simply anti-bush 
have fun, I am going to dinner with the wife!


----------



## Fizz

Systain said:


> The numbers are growing


proof please.


----------



## eots

slackjawed said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Systain said:
> 
> 
> 
> *
> So the only thing keeping you from believing that Flight 93 crashed in the way described in the accident report and the 9/11 Commission Report is that there was a DC9 that went down in the Everglades that was similar in terms of speed and the engines were photographed and in the case of Flight 93 they were not?
> *
> 
> No. The continued forthcoming of many reported "witnesses" and otherwise respectable people making claims otherwise. I feel that it is not right to disregard them and deem them as all "crazy" or liars. The list is massive.
> 
> Additionally, it is the added stories of findings of cockpits and bodies intact...the absolute contradictions to the stories and the comprehension of the utter contradictions of seeing what the media/gov showed that day compared to what people are claiming now.
> 
> 
> 
> sorry, the list is MINOR
> and then the deviations are typical for eye witnesses
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every event that has had eyewitnesses show us that there are always different accounts. One of the videos that eots posted had a physiologist talking about that saying that different people remember the same event in different ways because we all process things based on what we are familiar with. That might be one reason there different accounts.
> There has been reports since the events of the debris field from flt 93 and the number of identified bodies they found.
> I would hope pictures of those bodies are NOT posted on the Internet to satisfy the curiosity or perversions of anyone. The reports of the bodies being found however; have existed since the day it happened.
> I gave you a link that will take you through at least 3 different news agencies and in the process to photos of the remains of the plane, including what was left of the cockpit. i think it is unreasonable to expect to find "the intact cockpit".
> I only call people crazy or liars when they prove that that is what they are.
Click to expand...


the psychologist spoke of how people memories ae tainted over time from hearing additional information from the media and other wittinesses as their own this is very evident in the pentagon where people report that they did not see the actual impact,,then four years after give detail descriptions of seeing the impact and seeing the wings fold back and follow the plane into the hole


----------



## Systain

Fizz said:


> Systain said:
> 
> 
> 
> The numbers are growing
> 
> 
> 
> proof please.
Click to expand...


I don't see exact polls later than a few years ago but I do see reports like this:
The Media Response to the Growing Influence of the 9/11 Truth Movement

Furthermore, I attest that the list at Pilots for 9/11 Truth has changed often:
core group @ pilotsfor911truth.org

Additionally, I definitely also assume...I won't lie. However, I base this on that fact that since 2006 there hasn't really been any [additional] smoking gun for either side that has the power to sway sides...my opinion. I think we're all at a "heard it all before" stance for both ends of the spectrum.

Hopefully, a more recent poll(s) will soon be taken so we may gauge.


----------



## Systain

MSRMaps


----------



## Fizz

Systain said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Systain said:
> 
> 
> 
> The numbers are growing
> 
> 
> 
> proof please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't see exact polls later than a few years ago but I do see reports like this:
> The Media Response to the Growing Influence of the 9/11 Truth Movement
> 
> Furthermore, I attest that the list at Pilots for 9/11 Truth has changed often:
> core group @ pilotsfor911truth.org
> 
> Additionally, I definitely also assume...I won't lie. However, I base this on that fact that since 2006 there hasn't really been any [additional] smoking gun for either side that has the power to sway sides...my opinion. I think we're all at a "heard it all before" stance for both ends of the spectrum.
> 
> Hopefully, a more recent poll(s) will soon be taken so we may gauge.
Click to expand...


what do you mean "no smoking gun" for either side??

DNA from the passengers, crew and hijackers of all four flights were found at the scenes of their crashes. if that isnt a smoking gun then i dont know what is.


----------



## Systain

Fizz said:


> Systain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> proof please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see exact polls later than a few years ago but I do see reports like this:
> The Media Response to the Growing Influence of the 9/11 Truth Movement
> 
> Furthermore, I attest that the list at Pilots for 9/11 Truth has changed often:
> core group @ pilotsfor911truth.org
> 
> Additionally, I definitely also assume...I won't lie. However, I base this on that fact that since 2006 there hasn't really been any [additional] smoking gun for either side that has the power to sway sides...my opinion. I think we're all at a "heard it all before" stance for both ends of the spectrum.
> 
> Hopefully, a more recent poll(s) will soon be taken so we may gauge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what do you mean "no smoking gun" for either side??
> 
> DNA from the passengers, crew and hijackers of all four flights were found at the scenes of their crashes. if that isnt a smoking gun then i dont know what is.
Click to expand...


was any of that found or determined since 2006 that would otherwise sway the polls?
that's all I mean


----------



## Systain

Although, I can't help to wonder what your responses would be regarding this???
MSRMaps


----------



## Fizz

notice how in your picture the trench generally runs in the same direction as the dirt road at the bottom.

here you can see where the old trench was because the grass is still scarred. the new hole definately isnt the same as the old trench and the mark is about a 90 degree angle to the dirt road at the top.


----------



## Systain

Concerning mathematics; what is the probability of Flight 93 hitting in the same area of where a charred trench used to exist. How many open fields have such charred trenches and what geographical anomaly caused it to even occur in 1994? This is "needle in a haystack" probability. I think anyone would be hard pressed to disagree.

1994 or before - incident causes a charred trench in a field
1994 and >/= 9/10/01 - trench grows over
9/11/01 - plane causes new charred trench in the exact same spot

This is close...not 10,000 or 1,000 or 100 feet away but both scenarios meet at this nexus.


----------



## eots

the entire 9/11 story is based on  one mathematically improbable event after another..this fact is even mentioned in their own reports


----------



## eots

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V-QycTzwV7c&feature=related]YouTube - CNN Hijackers passport found in WTC rubble Saturday[/ame]


----------



## eots

A New York Times report[1] of August 19, 2001 suggested that O'Neill had been the subject of an "internal investigation" at the FBI. The report suggested that O'Neill was responsible for losing a briefcase with "highly classified information" in it, containing among other things "a description of every counterespionage and counterterrorism program in New York". The briefcase was recovered shortly after its disappearance. The FBI investigation was reported to have concluded that the suitcase had been snatched by local thieves involved in a series of hotel robberies, and that none of the documents had been removed or even touched.[2]

Several people came to O'Neill's defense, suggesting that he was the subject of a "smear campaign".[3] The Times reported that O'Neill was expected to retire in late August.

[edit] New job at the WTC
O'Neill started his new job at the World Trade Center on August 23, 2001. (Lawrence Wright, The New Yorker, January 14, 2002) He was appointed by Kroll Associates, namely by the managing director Jerome Hauer. In late August, he talked to his friend Chris Isham about the job. Jokingly, Isham said, "At least they're not going to bomb it again," a reference to the 1993 World Trade Center bombing. O'Neill replied, "They&#8217;ll probably try to finish the job." [4]

*O'Neill's remains were recovered from the World Trade Center site on September 22, 2001*.

but no black boxes...


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_P._O'Neill


----------



## Liability

eots said:


> the entire 9/11 story is based on  one mathematically improbable event after another..this fact is even mentioned in their own reports



Your very existence is so remotely and astronomically improbable as to compel the conclusion that you don't actually exist.


----------



## Fizz

Systain said:


> Concerning mathematics; what is the probability of Flight 93 hitting in the same area of where a charred trench used to exist. How many open fields have such charred trenches and what geographical anomaly caused it to even occur in 1994? This is "needle in a haystack" probability. I think anyone would be hard pressed to disagree.
> 
> 1994 or before - incident causes a charred trench in a field
> 1994 and >/= 9/10/01 - trench grows over
> 9/11/01 - plane causes new charred trench in the exact same spot
> 
> This is close...not 10,000 or 1,000 or 100 feet away but both scenarios meet at this nexus.



the probability of it hitting the earth somewhere are 100%

the chances of it randomly hitting any given spot on earth are exactly the same of it hitting any other spot on earth.

there was no "incident" before 1994 causing a trench... the entire field was a strip mine at one time.

if you are suggesting that evidence was "planted" and this wasnt a random act (as you seem to be doing) then wouldnt it make more sense to hide the planted evidence in the lake a few hundred feet away? that way they could have done it over a few days instead of doing the impossible and planting all the evidence at the flight 93 crash site in about an hour. also, people gathering the evidence would have been limited to a few divers instead of the hundreds (maybe thousands) that were involved in the crash site at the field.

sorry for thinking logically.


----------



## elvis

Liability said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> the entire 9/11 story is based on  one mathematically improbable event after another..this fact is even mentioned in their own reports
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your very existence is so remotely and astronomically improbable as to compel the conclusion that you don't actually exist.
Click to expand...


250 million monkeys typing randomly will eventually write a novel, something like that.


----------



## Tom Clancy

If it never crashed.. where is it?


----------



## Liability

Tom Clancy said:


> If it never crashed.. where is it?



It is still boarding at the terminal.

Or

It landed safely somewhere else and the passengers and crew were whisked away to some secret location, never to be seen again.  

Since the scumbag Troofers often like to blame the evil Boooosh, the secret location should be obvious.


----------



## eots

Liability said:


> Tom Clancy said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it never crashed.. where is it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is still boarding at the terminal.
> 
> Or
> 
> It landed safely somewhere else and the passengers and crew were whisked away to some secret location, never to be seen again.
> 
> Since the scumbag Troofers often like to blame the evil Boooosh, the secret location should be obvious.
Click to expand...


or it was blown up...shot down


----------



## Tom Clancy

eots said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Clancy said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it never crashed.. where is it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is still boarding at the terminal.
> 
> Or
> 
> It landed safely somewhere else and the passengers and crew were whisked away to some secret location, never to be seen again.
> 
> Since the scumbag Troofers often like to blame the evil Boooosh, the secret location should be obvious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> or it was blown up...shot down
Click to expand...


who shot it down?


----------



## DiveCon

Tom Clancy said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is still boarding at the terminal.
> 
> Or
> 
> It landed safely somewhere else and the passengers and crew were whisked away to some secret location, never to be seen again.
> 
> Since the scumbag Troofers often like to blame the evil Boooosh, the secret location should be obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or it was blown up...shot down
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> who shot it down?
Click to expand...

must have been the Romulans
they have cloaking technology


----------



## eots

there are wittiness reports of a fighter plane passing over seconds after the crash ..if correct it would be safe to assume it was a U.S fighter..


----------



## Liability

eots said:


> there are *wittiness* reports of a fighter plane passing over seconds after the crash it would be safe to assume it was a U.S fighter..



I wonder if there were any witnesses to that?

I don't think id-eotic Troofer claims are all that funny, frankly.


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> there are wittiness reports of a fighter plane passing over seconds after the crash ..if correct it would be safe to assume it was a U.S fighter..


and you lie 
there were NO reports of a "fighter"
it was a PRIVATE jet that was asked to check for flight 93 by the air traffic controllers


----------



## Tom Clancy

eots said:


> there are wittiness reports of a fighter plane passing over seconds after the crash ..if correct it would be safe to assume it was a U.S fighter..



Then, where is that US Fighter? Where are the Reports and witnesses seeing the Jet leaving the Base? 

Where's the Pilot?  Wouldn't he have said something.. Why would he shoot down a Plane full of Innocent people?


----------



## eots

Tom Clancy said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> there are wittiness reports of a fighter plane passing over seconds after the crash ..if correct it would be safe to assume it was a U.S fighter..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, where is that US Fighter? Where are the Reports and witnesses seeing the Jet leaving the Base?
> 
> Where's the Pilot?  Wouldn't he have said something.. Why would he shoot down a Plane full of Innocent people?
Click to expand...


the shoot down order was given that is not in dispute..the reasons for allowing the pilots to remain anonymous seems apparent ..as well as th propaganda effect of going with the more heroic story.. .AKA Jessica lynch


----------



## Liability

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> there are wittiness reports of a fighter plane passing over seconds after the crash ..if correct it would be safe to assume it was a U.S fighter..
> 
> 
> 
> and you lie
> there were NO reports of a "fighter"
> it was a PRIVATE jet that was asked to check for flight 93 by the air traffic controllers
Click to expand...


OMG!

The implications are STAGGERING!

That would mean that id-eots is again proven to be a filthy fucking outright deliberate lying sack of shit.


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> Tom Clancy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> there are wittiness reports of a fighter plane passing over seconds after the crash ..if correct it would be safe to assume it was a U.S fighter..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, where is that US Fighter? Where are the Reports and witnesses seeing the Jet leaving the Base?
> 
> Where's the Pilot?  Wouldn't he have said something.. Why would he shoot down a Plane full of Innocent people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the shoot down order was given that is not in dispute..the reasons for allowing the pilots to remain anonymous seems apparent ..as well as th propaganda effect of going with the more heroic story.. .AKA Jessica lynch
Click to expand...

yes, there was a shoot down order, but there wasnt a fighter jet in the area


----------



## Tom Clancy

eots said:


> Tom Clancy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> there are wittiness reports of a fighter plane passing over seconds after the crash ..if correct it would be safe to assume it was a U.S fighter..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, where is that US Fighter? Where are the Reports and witnesses seeing the Jet leaving the Base?
> 
> Where's the Pilot?  Wouldn't he have said something.. Why would he shoot down a Plane full of Innocent people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the shoot down order was given that is not in dispute..the reasons for allowing the pilots to remain anonymous seems apparent ..as well as th propaganda effect of going with the more heroic story.. .AKA Jessica lynch
Click to expand...


Question... Why would the Pilot keep his silence?  Wouldn't he be labeled as a Hero to you guys for actually telling the 'So Called truth?' 

Who gave the order? When and Where? 

there has to be more than 2 witnesses. 

You still haven't answered what about the witness seeing the Jet leave? 

Any reports about a Fighter Jet flying near the Hijacked plane? 

Who are these Witnesses who you said saw the Jet?


----------



## Liability

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Clancy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then, where is that US Fighter? Where are the Reports and witnesses seeing the Jet leaving the Base?
> 
> Where's the Pilot?  Wouldn't he have said something.. Why would he shoot down a Plane full of Innocent people?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the shoot down order was given that is not in dispute..the reasons for allowing the pilots to remain anonymous seems apparent ..as well as th propaganda effect of going with the more heroic story.. .AKA Jessica lynch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes, there was a shoot down order, but there wasnt a fighter jet in the area
Click to expand...



NOR, of course, was there any urgent need that would justify shooting down a passenger jet flying (still, at that point) over remote parts of Pennsylvania.  So not only was there (A) a passenger jet asked to see what was going on with Flight 93, that passenger jet DID make the effort to comply with the request, so we *know* it was a passenger jet in the area and; (B) there is no reason to believe that any military fighter was anywhere near Flight 93 at that point.

Id-eots is blowing his usual fare of dishonest shit out of his ass again.


----------



## Fizz

maybe i am getting my flights mixed up here but wasnt the planes sent to intercept flight 93 UNARMED? the plane would have had to basically ram the plane in order to force it down. 

not that it mattered because the plane had already crashed well before the fighters would have arrived. the plane that did fly over was a lear jet type aircraft.

personally, i think people would have felt more comforted if they knew the government was able to intercept the plane and shoot it down and possibly save thousands of lives. i dont see any reason to lie about it.


----------



## eots

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dBUGWOpuRig&feature=related]YouTube - flight 93 crash - was it shot down - witnesses say yes![/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LWcdSyyppHI]YouTube - Flight 93 Eyewitness Sees A Second Plane, Says Flight 93 Was Shot Down[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JH4LnIsueWU&feature=related]YouTube - Eyewitness at Shanksville says a small plane flew over moments prior[/ame]


----------



## Tom Clancy

Ahh.. Youtube Videos. 

But no reports or any of that sort.

Because Youtube videos are so trustworthy.


----------



## eots

Fizz said:


> maybe i am getting my flights mixed up here but wasnt the planes sent to intercept flight 93 UNARMED? the plane would have had to basically ram the plane in order to force it down.
> 
> not that it mattered because the plane had already crashed well before the fighters would have arrived. the plane that did fly over was a lear jet type aircraft.
> 
> personally, i think people would have felt more comforted if they knew the government was able to intercept the plane and shoot it down and possibly save thousands of lives. i dont see any reason to lie about it.



the official story was they were armed and on there way....and who flew this Lear jet ?


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> YouTube - flight 93 crash - was it shot down - witnesses say yes!
> 
> 
> YouTube - Flight 93 Eyewitness Sees A Second Plane, Says Flight 93 Was Shot Down
> 
> YouTube - Eyewitness at Shanksville says a small plane flew over moments prior


the first two videos the people were INSIDE buildings when it crashed
so tey are lying to claim it was shot down
the last one the lady doesnt even know what a 757 looks like and to claim it would have "blown her off the road" proves that


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> maybe i am getting my flights mixed up here but wasnt the planes sent to intercept flight 93 UNARMED? the plane would have had to basically ram the plane in order to force it down.
> 
> not that it mattered because the plane had already crashed well before the fighters would have arrived. the plane that did fly over was a lear jet type aircraft.
> 
> personally, i think people would have felt more comforted if they knew the government was able to intercept the plane and shoot it down and possibly save thousands of lives. i dont see any reason to lie about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the official story was they were armed and on there way....and who flew this Lear jet ?
Click to expand...

they had the pilot on one of the many debunking you assholes shows


----------



## eots

Tom Clancy said:


> Ahh.. Youtube Videos.
> 
> But no reports or any of that sort.
> 
> Because Youtube videos are so trustworthy.



well yes in fact when it comes to interviews such as this they are verifiable and under much scrutiny by dedwunkers and reported in multipile sources and official records....so you are simply going into denial over well documented conflicting wittinesses testimony


----------



## Tom Clancy

eots said:


> Tom Clancy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh.. Youtube Videos.
> 
> But no reports or any of that sort.
> 
> Because Youtube videos are so trustworthy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well yes in fact when it comes to interviews such as this they are verifiable and under much scrutiny by dedwunkers and reported in multipile sources and official records....so you are simply going into denial over well documented conflicting wittinesses testimony
Click to expand...


While Interviews could be source of reliable information most of the time it's people who didn't even see it with their own eyes.. Yes that means seeing a Fight Jet actually Firing off Missiles or Gatling Gun to shoot down Flight 93. 


I can show you Youtube Videos proving how the Towers fell without Explosives. but that's just idiotic right? since it doesn't go with your story.


----------



## Fizz

eots said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> maybe i am getting my flights mixed up here but wasnt the planes sent to intercept flight 93 UNARMED? the plane would have had to basically ram the plane in order to force it down.
> 
> not that it mattered because the plane had already crashed well before the fighters would have arrived. the plane that did fly over was a lear jet type aircraft.
> 
> personally, i think people would have felt more comforted if they knew the government was able to intercept the plane and shoot it down and possibly save thousands of lives. i dont see any reason to lie about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the official story was they were armed and on there way....and who flew this Lear jet ?
Click to expand...


the pilot flew the business jet, i would imagine. you have evidence otherwise or something? it wasnt a lear jet but it was that type. i cant remember the name of the company that makes it. i think its a european company.


----------



## eots

Tom Clancy said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Clancy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh.. Youtube Videos.
> 
> But no reports or any of that sort.
> 
> Because Youtube videos are so trustworthy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well yes in fact when it comes to interviews such as this they are verifiable and under much scrutiny by dedwunkers and reported in multipile sources and official records....so you are simply going into denial over well documented conflicting wittinesses testimony
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While Interviews could be source of reliable information most of the time it's people who didn't even see it with their own eyes.. Yes that means seeing a Fight Jet actually Firing off Missiles or Gatling Gun to shoot down Flight 93.
> 
> 
> I can show you Youtube Videos proving how the Towers fell without Explosives. but that's just idiotic right? since it doesn't go with your story.
Click to expand...


_no it is Idiotic because the lead investigator for the first 7 years of the investigation quit and said this_

Dr. Quintiere, one of the world&#8217;s leading fire science researchers and safety engineers, also encouraged his audience of fellow researchers and engineers to scientifically re-examine the WTC collapses*. &#8220;I hope to convince you to perhaps become 'Conspiracy Theorists'*, but in a proper way,&#8221; 

Dr. Quintiere made his plea during his presentation, &#8220;Questions on the WTC Investigations&#8221; at the 2007 World Fire Safety Conference. &#8220;I wish that there would be a peer review of this,&#8221; he said, referring to the NIST investigation. *&#8220;I think all the records that NIST has assembled should be archived. I would really like to see someone else take a look at what they&#8217;ve done; both structurally and from a fire point of view.&#8221;*
&#8220;In my opinion, the WTC investigation by NIST falls short of expectations by not definitively finding cause, by not sufficiently linking recommendations of specificity to cause, by not fully invoking all of their authority to seek facts in the investigation, and by the guidance of *government lawyers to deter rather than develop fact finding. *



*NIST used computer models that *they said have *never been used in such an application before* and are the state of the art. For this they should be commended for their skill. But *the validation of these modeling results is in question. Others have computed aspects with different conclusions *on the cause mechanism of the collapse. Moreover, it is common in fire investigation to compute a time-line and compare it to known events. NIST has not done that. 


*Dr. Quintiere said he originally &#8220;had high hopes&#8221; that NIST would do a good job with the investigation.* &#8220;They&#8217;re the central government lab for fire. There are good people there and they can do a good job.* But what I also thought they would do is to enlist the service of the ATF [Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives], *which has an investigation force and a laboratory of their own for fire. *And I thought they would put people out on the street and get gumshoe-type information.* What prevented all of this? I think it&#8217;s the legal structure that cloaks the Commerce Department and therefore NIST. And so, instead of lawyers as if they were acting on a civil case trying to get depositions and information subpoenaed, *those lawyers did the opposite and blocked everything.&#8221; *

OpEdNews - Article: Former Chief of NIST's Fire Science Division Calls for Independent Review of World Trade Center Investigation


----------



## Fizz

eots said:


> Tom Clancy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh.. Youtube Videos.
> 
> But no reports or any of that sort.
> 
> Because Youtube videos are so trustworthy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well yes in fact when it comes to interviews such as this they are verifiable and under much scrutiny by dedwunkers and reported in multipile sources and official records....so you are simply going into denial over well documented conflicting wittinesses testimony
Click to expand...


anyone see the plane get shot at? a missile? any evidence of it being shot down at all?

i didnt think so.

so some people saw a plane in the sky? how odd.


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Clancy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh.. Youtube Videos.
> 
> But no reports or any of that sort.
> 
> Because Youtube videos are so trustworthy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well yes in fact when it comes to interviews such as this they are verifiable and under much scrutiny by dedwunkers and reported in multipile sources and official records....so you are simply going into denial over well documented conflicting wittinesses testimony
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> anyone see the plane get shot at? a missile? any evidence of it being shot down at all?
> 
> i didnt think so.
> 
> so some people saw a plane in the sky? how odd.
Click to expand...

White plane -Debunk 9/11 Myths


----------



## JW Frogen

I can remain silent no more!

The truth is out there, and I will inhale it.

I was on flight 93 when I shot John Kennedy.

Jesus, that is a load off.

I also look at internet porn.


----------



## Nosmo King

JW Frogen said:


> I can remain silent no more!
> 
> The truth is out there, and I will inhale it.
> 
> I was on flight 93 when I shot John Kennedy.
> 
> Jesus, that is a load off.
> 
> I also look at internet porn.


Wow!  Here I thought you were actually the Lindberg baby _and_ the keeper of the last secrets of Fatima!


----------



## candycorn

Systain said:


> *
> So the only thing keeping you from believing that Flight 93 crashed in the way described in the accident report and the 9/11 Commission Report is that there was a DC9 that went down in the Everglades that was similar in terms of speed and the engines were photographed and in the case of Flight 93 they were not?
> *
> 
> No. The continued forthcoming of many reported "witnesses" and otherwise respectable people making claims otherwise. I feel that it is not right to disregard them and deem them as all "crazy" or liars. The list is massive.
> 
> 
> Additionally, it is the added stories of findings of cockpits and bodies intact...
> 
> the absolute contradictions to the stories and the comprehension of the utter contradictions of seeing what the media/gov showed that day compared to what people are claiming now.



You're not even trying to make sense any longer.  First it was the debris field and now you're stating because the initial reports seem to be at odds with a calm, level-headed, even-handed, methodical investigation, you're smelling some sort of cover-up?  Either you're 8 years old or have spent a large amount of time in a room with foam rubber tiles.

Well, enjoy your rapid trek toward obscurity and insanity.  Say "hi" to curvelight for us in the losers lounge.


----------



## candycorn

slackjawed said:


> Systain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> sorry, the list is MINOR
> and then the deviations are typical for eye witnesses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree. The numbers are growing and there are even many ex-government/military people who are at least starting to question.
> 
> Regarding the entire scale, a few polls suggest that One Third of Americans believe there was some kind of previous knowledge or believe that it was an inside job altogether:
> scrippsnews.com/911poll
> 
> As everybody knows, Two Thirds is a powerful number in this country. I'm sure it will get there in due time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, your poll is 4 years old. There are more recent polls that show thatthere are about 6-7% of the american people that think 911 was an inside job, and about 35% that think the official report was manipulated to protect the government from accusations of mishandling it, and about the same that think the report was botched a to some degree.
> But that is a long way from "One Third of Americans believe there was some kind of previous knowledge or believe that it was an inside job" to believeing there are issues in some form with the report or the way the report was handled, and believing that 911 was an inside job are not the same thing.
> And, despite what you are claiming, the number of doubters is not growing, it is staying about the same, except for the group that thinks it was an inside job, that group is shrinking.
> It is not likely that 2/3 of the American public will ever believ 911 was an inside job. There IS a likelihood that at some point in the future, there wil be another investigation.
Click to expand...


*I disagree.  Its simply not an issue.  Watch this November's elections and see if 9/11 conspiracies is ever brought up in any race.  

I doubt that in 2012, 2014, or 2016 there will be a candidate running on the platform of re-opening the investigation when there wasn't one in 2002, 2004, 2006, or 2008.  

The tea-party movement doesn't hold out much hope either if they are talking about stopping the frivilous spending; few items could be more frivilous than re-doing this investigation since there is overwhelming, independently verified, concrete proof as to who the perpetrators were.  I could see them popping the hood open and re-examining air defeneses but that isn't the crazy-assed investigation these losers are pining for.*


----------



## slackjawed

candycorn said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Systain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree. The numbers are growing and there are even many ex-government/military people who are at least starting to question.
> 
> Regarding the entire scale, a few polls suggest that One Third of Americans believe there was some kind of previous knowledge or believe that it was an inside job altogether:
> scrippsnews.com/911poll
> 
> As everybody knows, Two Thirds is a powerful number in this country. I'm sure it will get there in due time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, your poll is 4 years old. There are more recent polls that show thatthere are about 6-7% of the american people that think 911 was an inside job, and about 35% that think the official report was manipulated to protect the government from accusations of mishandling it, and about the same that think the report was botched a to some degree.
> But that is a long way from "One Third of Americans believe there was some kind of previous knowledge or believe that it was an inside job" to believeing there are issues in some form with the report or the way the report was handled, and believing that 911 was an inside job are not the same thing.
> And, despite what you are claiming, the number of doubters is not growing, it is staying about the same, except for the group that thinks it was an inside job, that group is shrinking.
> It is not likely that 2/3 of the American public will ever believ 911 was an inside job. There IS a likelihood that at some point in the future, there wil be another investigation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I disagree.  Its simply not an issue.  Watch this November's elections and see if 9/11 conspiracies is ever brought up in any race.
> 
> I doubt that in 2012, 2014, or 2016 there will be a candidate running on the platform of re-opening the investigation when there wasn't one in 2002, 2004, 2006, or 2008.
> 
> The tea-party movement doesn't hold out much hope either if they are talking about stopping the frivilous spending; few items could be more frivilous than re-doing this investigation since there is overwhelming, independently verified, concrete proof as to who the perpetrators were.  I could see them popping the hood open and re-examining air defeneses but that isn't the crazy-assed investigation these losers are pining for.*
Click to expand...


I think there will another investigation into the origional investigation.
Not because there is doubt about 19 terrorists ect, but because there are inconsistencies in the report. 
I do not see any investigation happening for reasons other than to clear up the first one.
I would think that sometime in the future, congress, who cares nothing about what they spend, will authorize a new investigation.
I don't think the truthers will get the investigation they are "pining for" either, we know what happened.


----------



## candycorn

slackjawed said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, your poll is 4 years old. There are more recent polls that show thatthere are about 6-7% of the american people that think 911 was an inside job, and about 35% that think the official report was manipulated to protect the government from accusations of mishandling it, and about the same that think the report was botched a to some degree.
> But that is a long way from "One Third of Americans believe there was some kind of previous knowledge or believe that it was an inside job" to believeing there are issues in some form with the report or the way the report was handled, and believing that 911 was an inside job are not the same thing.
> And, despite what you are claiming, the number of doubters is not growing, it is staying about the same, except for the group that thinks it was an inside job, that group is shrinking.
> It is not likely that 2/3 of the American public will ever believ 911 was an inside job. There IS a likelihood that at some point in the future, there wil be another investigation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I disagree.  Its simply not an issue.  Watch this November's elections and see if 9/11 conspiracies is ever brought up in any race.
> 
> I doubt that in 2012, 2014, or 2016 there will be a candidate running on the platform of re-opening the investigation when there wasn't one in 2002, 2004, 2006, or 2008.
> 
> The tea-party movement doesn't hold out much hope either if they are talking about stopping the frivilous spending; few items could be more frivilous than re-doing this investigation since there is overwhelming, independently verified, concrete proof as to who the perpetrators were.  I could see them popping the hood open and re-examining air defeneses but that isn't the crazy-assed investigation these losers are pining for.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think there will another investigation into the origional investigation.
> Not because there is doubt about 19 terrorists ect, but because there are inconsistencies in the report.
> I do not see any investigation happening for reasons other than to clear up the first one.
> I would think that sometime in the future, congress, who cares nothing about what they spend, will authorize a new investigation.
> I don't think the truthers will get the investigation they are "pining for" either, we know what happened.
Click to expand...


Well, Congress certainly isn't gunshy about spending money...they are gunshy about having their party look incompetent or silly.  The "we were in office for 90 days" will be echoed from the GOP casting some blame on the Dems.  

Neither party wants to look like they dropped the ball.


----------



## csbarry

Pay no attention to this idiot Terral; he's Iran President Mahmoud Ahmadinejad's brother.


----------



## DiveCon

slackjawed said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, your poll is 4 years old. There are more recent polls that show thatthere are about 6-7% of the american people that think 911 was an inside job, and about 35% that think the official report was manipulated to protect the government from accusations of mishandling it, and about the same that think the report was botched a to some degree.
> But that is a long way from "One Third of Americans believe there was some kind of previous knowledge or believe that it was an inside job" to believeing there are issues in some form with the report or the way the report was handled, and believing that 911 was an inside job are not the same thing.
> And, despite what you are claiming, the number of doubters is not growing, it is staying about the same, except for the group that thinks it was an inside job, that group is shrinking.
> It is not likely that 2/3 of the American public will ever believ 911 was an inside job. There IS a likelihood that at some point in the future, there wil be another investigation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I disagree.  Its simply not an issue.  Watch this November's elections and see if 9/11 conspiracies is ever brought up in any race.
> 
> I doubt that in 2012, 2014, or 2016 there will be a candidate running on the platform of re-opening the investigation when there wasn't one in 2002, 2004, 2006, or 2008.
> 
> The tea-party movement doesn't hold out much hope either if they are talking about stopping the frivilous spending; few items could be more frivilous than re-doing this investigation since there is overwhelming, independently verified, concrete proof as to who the perpetrators were.  I could see them popping the hood open and re-examining air defeneses but that isn't the crazy-assed investigation these losers are pining for.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think there will another investigation into the origional investigation.
> Not because there is doubt about 19 terrorists ect, but because there are inconsistencies in the report.
> I do not see any investigation happening for reasons other than to clear up the first one.
> I would think that sometime in the future, congress, who cares nothing about what they spend, will authorize a new investigation.
> I don't think the truthers will get the investigation they are "pining for" either, we know what happened.
Click to expand...

and the troofer morons will reject any investigation anyway


----------



## slackjawed

DiveCon said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I disagree.  Its simply not an issue.  Watch this November's elections and see if 9/11 conspiracies is ever brought up in any race.
> 
> I doubt that in 2012, 2014, or 2016 there will be a candidate running on the platform of re-opening the investigation when there wasn't one in 2002, 2004, 2006, or 2008.
> 
> The tea-party movement doesn't hold out much hope either if they are talking about stopping the frivilous spending; few items could be more frivilous than re-doing this investigation since there is overwhelming, independently verified, concrete proof as to who the perpetrators were.  I could see them popping the hood open and re-examining air defeneses but that isn't the crazy-assed investigation these losers are pining for.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think there will another investigation into the origional investigation.
> Not because there is doubt about 19 terrorists ect, but because there are inconsistencies in the report.
> I do not see any investigation happening for reasons other than to clear up the first one.
> I would think that sometime in the future, congress, who cares nothing about what they spend, will authorize a new investigation.
> I don't think the truthers will get the investigation they are "pining for" either, we know what happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and the troofer morons will reject any investigation anyway
Click to expand...


Yeah, they wouldn't. I only think there will be another investigation at some point in the future because there are some inconsistencies in the reports the government issued. It will likely take years for it to happen, and then what i see happening is an investigation of the report, not the events.
What happened on 911 is settled. Only the 6%'ers think otherwise.
About 7% of the world's population has always suffered from mental illness too, coincidence? I think not.


----------



## DiveCon

slackjawed said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think there will another investigation into the origional investigation.
> Not because there is doubt about 19 terrorists ect, but because there are inconsistencies in the report.
> I do not see any investigation happening for reasons other than to clear up the first one.
> I would think that sometime in the future, congress, who cares nothing about what they spend, will authorize a new investigation.
> I don't think the truthers will get the investigation they are "pining for" either, we know what happened.
> 
> 
> 
> and the troofer morons will reject any investigation anyway
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, they wouldn't. I only think there will be another investigation at some point in the future because there are some inconsistencies in the reports the government issued. It will likely take years for it to happen, and then what i see happening is an investigation of the report, not the events.
> What happened on 911 is settled. Only the 6%'ers think otherwise.
> About 7% of the world's population has always suffered from mental illness too, coincidence? I think not.
Click to expand...

exactly


----------



## Systain

It baffles me that you can make claims that it's just a coincidence that the "crash" was in the very same location of the blemish in the 1994 photo. MSRMaps
That plane could have crashed anywherein the trees, the lake, someone's house, not even in Shanksville. The odds of it crashing in that same spot are so minutely thin. What is this probability I ask? Look at the surrounding area, there's maybe another small blemish northeast but that's it. 
Have you lost all reasoning to allow any type of comprehension?

To me, it would be like haphazardly lobbing a baseball in the air and having it hit a penny on the ground many, many yards away. The linked similarities of the location of the 1994 trench and 9/11 site gives anyone in their right mind the principal of probable cause to at least question.

It saddens me that there are those of you that oppress the very nature of this questioning and further exacerbate this with personal attacks. Some of you are probably better suited to be deemed Fascists instead of US citizens.

As for you douches who constantly need to insult to make up for your pathetic shortcomings like Hillbillysme and DiveOnCock:
You 2 jokers have absolutely zero merit. Ive seen no evidence of brightness from neither of you.

DiveOnCock, I think you need to stuff algae in your ears, put on your stupid little snorkel, and sit at the bottom of a river for a while and contemplate your inabilities to contribute anything worthwhile.


----------



## DiveCon

Systain said:


> It baffles me that you can make claims that it's just a coincidence that the "crash" was in the very same location of the blemish in the 1994 photo. MSRMaps
> That plane could have crashed anywhere&#8230;in the trees, the lake, someone's house, not even in Shanksville. The odds of it crashing in that same spot are so minutely thin. What is this probability I ask? Look at the surrounding area, there's maybe another small blemish northeast but that's it.
> Have you lost all reasoning to allow any type of comprehension?
> 
> To me, it would be like haphazardly lobbing a baseball in the air and having it hit a penny on the ground many, many yards away. The linked similarities of the location of the 1994 trench and 9/11 site gives anyone in their right mind the principal of probable cause to at least question.
> 
> It saddens me that there are those of you that oppress the very nature of this questioning and further exacerbate this with personal attacks. Some of you are probably better suited to be deemed Fascists instead of US citizens.
> 
> As for you douches who constantly need to insult to make up for your pathetic shortcomings like Hillbilly&#8217;sme and DiveOnCock:
> You 2 jokers have absolutely zero merit. I&#8217;ve seen no evidence of brightness from neither of you.
> 
> DiveOnCock, I think you need to stuff algae in your ears, put on your stupid little snorkel, and sit at the bottom of a river for a while and contemplate your inabilities to contribute anything worthwhile.


dipshit, you get it because you are fucking pathetic

btw, i'm positive a LOT of things baffle you


----------



## candycorn

Systain said:


> It baffles me that you can make claims that it's just a coincidence that the "crash" was in the very same location of the blemish in the 1994 photo. MSRMaps
> That plane could have crashed anywhere&#8230;in the trees, the lake, someone's house, not even in Shanksville. The odds of it crashing in that same spot are so minutely thin. What is this probability I ask? Look at the surrounding area, there's maybe another small blemish northeast but that's it.
> Have you lost all reasoning to allow any type of comprehension?
> 
> To me, it would be like haphazardly lobbing a baseball in the air and having it hit a penny on the ground many, many yards away. The linked similarities of the location of the 1994 trench and 9/11 site gives anyone in their right mind the principal of probable cause to at least question.
> 
> It saddens me that there are those of you that oppress the very nature of this questioning and further exacerbate this with personal attacks. Some of you are probably better suited to be deemed Fascists instead of US citizens.
> 
> As for you douches who constantly need to insult to make up for your pathetic shortcomings like Hillbilly&#8217;sme and DiveOnCock:
> You 2 jokers have absolutely zero merit. I&#8217;ve seen no evidence of brightness from neither of you.
> 
> DiveOnCock, I think you need to stuff algae in your ears, put on your stupid little snorkel, and sit at the bottom of a river for a while and contemplate your inabilities to contribute anything worthwhile.



So, exactly *what point of the 9/11 Commission Report* are you questioning?


----------



## Liability

Systain said:


> * * * *
> 
> You 2 jokers have absolutely zero merit. *Ive seen no evidence of brightness from neither of you.
> *
> * * * *



*Ive seen no evidence of brightness from neither of you.
*

Speaks for itself, Shitstain.


----------



## Fizz

Systain said:


> It baffles me that you can make claims that it's just a coincidence that the "crash" was in the very same location of the blemish in the 1994 photo. MSRMaps
> That plane could have crashed anywhere&#8230;in the trees, the lake, someone's house, not even in Shanksville. The odds of it crashing in that same spot are so minutely thin. What is this probability I ask? Look at the surrounding area, there's maybe another small blemish northeast but that's it.
> Have you lost all reasoning to allow any type of comprehension?
> 
> To me, it would be like haphazardly lobbing a baseball in the air and having it hit a penny on the ground many, many yards away. The linked similarities of the location of the 1994 trench and 9/11 site gives anyone in their right mind the principal of probable cause to at least question.
> 
> It saddens me that there are those of you that oppress the very nature of this questioning and further exacerbate this with personal attacks. Some of you are probably better suited to be deemed Fascists instead of US citizens.
> 
> As for you douches who constantly need to insult to make up for your pathetic shortcomings like Hillbilly&#8217;sme and DiveOnCock:
> You 2 jokers have absolutely zero merit. I&#8217;ve seen no evidence of brightness from neither of you.
> 
> DiveOnCock, I think you need to stuff algae in your ears, put on your stupid little snorkel, and sit at the bottom of a river for a while and contemplate your inabilities to contribute anything worthwhile.



i dont understand why you are baffled. what is it you are having trouble with? you can pick any spot on earth and say "what are the chances of flight 93 hitting here?" and still have the same problem. your baseball and penny analogy doesnt work unless the earth was covered in pennies. the chance of it hitting any single penny is extremely small but the ball is going to come down and it is going to hit a penny. 

what are the chances of the plane hitting the high school Bush attended? the chance is really small.... but guess what..... it didnt happen. what are the chances of the plane hitting home plate in yankee stadium? infinitely small again but again it didnt happen.

the plane is going to come down someplace. the chances of the plane hitting the spot it actually did hit are still going to be infinitely small no matter where it hits. but it is going to hit someplace.

you are trying to draw a conclusion from the odds that just isnt there.


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> Systain said:
> 
> 
> 
> It baffles me that you can make claims that it's just a coincidence that the "crash" was in the very same location of the blemish in the 1994 photo. MSRMaps
> That plane could have crashed anywhere&#8230;in the trees, the lake, someone's house, not even in Shanksville. The odds of it crashing in that same spot are so minutely thin. What is this probability I ask? Look at the surrounding area, there's maybe another small blemish northeast but that's it.
> Have you lost all reasoning to allow any type of comprehension?
> 
> To me, it would be like haphazardly lobbing a baseball in the air and having it hit a penny on the ground many, many yards away. The linked similarities of the location of the 1994 trench and 9/11 site gives anyone in their right mind the principal of probable cause to at least question.
> 
> It saddens me that there are those of you that oppress the very nature of this questioning and further exacerbate this with personal attacks. Some of you are probably better suited to be deemed Fascists instead of US citizens.
> 
> As for you douches who constantly need to insult to make up for your pathetic shortcomings like Hillbilly&#8217;sme and DiveOnCock:
> You 2 jokers have absolutely zero merit. I&#8217;ve seen no evidence of brightness from neither of you.
> 
> DiveOnCock, I think you need to stuff algae in your ears, put on your stupid little snorkel, and sit at the bottom of a river for a while and contemplate your inabilities to contribute anything worthwhile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i dont understand why you are baffled. what is it you are having trouble with? you can pick any spot on earth and say "what are the chances of flight 93 hitting here?" and still have the same problem. your baseball and penny analogy doesnt work unless the earth was covered in pennies. the chance of it hitting any single penny is extremely small but the ball is going to come down and it is going to hit a penny.
> 
> what are the chances of the plane hitting the high school Bush attended? the chance is really small.... but guess what..... it didnt happen. what are the chances of the plane hitting home plate in yankee stadium? infinitely small again but again it didnt happen.
> 
> the plane is going to come down someplace. the chances of the plane hitting the spot it actually did hit are still going to be infinitely small no matter where it hits. but it is going to hit someplace.
> 
> you are trying to draw a conclusion from the odds that just isnt there.
Click to expand...

just more proof shitstain is a fucking moronic troofer


----------



## eots

DiveCon said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Systain said:
> 
> 
> 
> It baffles me that you can make claims that it's just a coincidence that the "crash" was in the very same location of the blemish in the 1994 photo. MSRMaps
> That plane could have crashed anywherein the trees, the lake, someone's house, not even in Shanksville. The odds of it crashing in that same spot are so minutely thin. What is this probability I ask? Look at the surrounding area, there's maybe another small blemish northeast but that's it.
> Have you lost all reasoning to allow any type of comprehension?
> 
> To me, it would be like haphazardly lobbing a baseball in the air and having it hit a penny on the ground many, many yards away. The linked similarities of the location of the 1994 trench and 9/11 site gives anyone in their right mind the principal of probable cause to at least question.
> 
> It saddens me that there are those of you that oppress the very nature of this questioning and further exacerbate this with personal attacks. Some of you are probably better suited to be deemed Fascists instead of US citizens.
> 
> As for you douches who constantly need to insult to make up for your pathetic shortcomings like Hillbillysme and DiveOnCock:
> You 2 jokers have absolutely zero merit. Ive seen no evidence of brightness from neither of you.
> 
> DiveOnCock, I think you need to stuff algae in your ears, put on your stupid little snorkel, and sit at the bottom of a river for a while and contemplate your inabilities to contribute anything worthwhile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i dont understand why you are baffled. what is it you are having trouble with? you can pick any spot on earth and say "what are the chances of flight 93 hitting here?" and still have the same problem. your baseball and penny analogy doesnt work unless the earth was covered in pennies. the chance of it hitting any single penny is extremely small but the ball is going to come down and it is going to hit a penny.
> 
> what are the chances of the plane hitting the high school Bush attended? the chance is really small.... but guess what..... it didnt happen. what are the chances of the plane hitting home plate in yankee stadium? infinitely small again but again it didnt happen.
> 
> the plane is going to come down someplace. the chances of the plane hitting the spot it actually did hit are still going to be infinitely small no matter where it hits. but it is going to hit someplace.
> 
> you are trying to draw a conclusion from the odds that just isnt there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just more proof shitstain is a fucking moronic troofer
Click to expand...


more proof that divemoroncon is the lamest of all the debwunkers and essential has nothing to say but 5 word sentences of denial with out a glimmer of thought or creativity of any kind just an empty void of nothingness


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> i dont understand why you are baffled. what is it you are having trouble with? you can pick any spot on earth and say "what are the chances of flight 93 hitting here?" and still have the same problem. your baseball and penny analogy doesnt work unless the earth was covered in pennies. the chance of it hitting any single penny is extremely small but the ball is going to come down and it is going to hit a penny.
> 
> what are the chances of the plane hitting the high school Bush attended? the chance is really small.... but guess what..... it didnt happen. what are the chances of the plane hitting home plate in yankee stadium? infinitely small again but again it didnt happen.
> 
> the plane is going to come down someplace. the chances of the plane hitting the spot it actually did hit are still going to be infinitely small no matter where it hits. but it is going to hit someplace.
> 
> you are trying to draw a conclusion from the odds that just isnt there.
> 
> 
> 
> just more proof shitstain is a fucking moronic troofer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> more proof that divemoroncon is the lamest of all the debwunkers and essential has nothing to say but 5 word sentences of denial with out a glimmer of thought or creativity of any kind just an empty void of nothingness
Click to expand...

keep using that word, no one will think your any more of a dipshit



at least not any more than already DO


----------



## Liability

If you look up "debwunker" in a dictionary, sooner or later what you will find is:



> debwunker:  1.  this is not a word.  It probably originates from the misuse of the word 'debunk.'  Today, the use of the faux-word "debwunker" means only one thing:  All 9/11 Troofers are stupid lying scumbags.
> 
> 2.  id-eots is a retard.​


----------



## slackjawed

Systain said:


> It baffles me that you can make claims that it's just a coincidence that the "crash" was in the very same location of the blemish in the 1994 photo. MSRMaps
> That plane could have crashed anywherein the trees, the lake, someone's house, not even in Shanksville. The odds of it crashing in that same spot are so minutely thin. What is this probability I ask? Look at the surrounding area, there's maybe another small blemish northeast but that's it.
> Have you lost all reasoning to allow any type of comprehension?
> 
> To me, it would be like haphazardly lobbing a baseball in the air and having it hit a penny on the ground many, many yards away. The linked similarities of the location of the 1994 trench and 9/11 site gives anyone in their right mind the principal of probable cause to at least question.
> 
> It saddens me that there are those of you that oppress the very nature of this questioning and further exacerbate this with personal attacks. Some of you are probably better suited to be deemed Fascists instead of US citizens.
> 
> As for you douches who constantly need to insult to make up for your pathetic shortcomings like Hillbillysme and DiveOnCock:
> You 2 jokers have absolutely zero merit. Ive seen no evidence of brightness from neither of you.
> 
> DiveOnCock, I think you need to stuff algae in your ears, put on your stupid little snorkel, and sit at the bottom of a river for a while and contemplate your inabilities to contribute anything worthwhile.



Raising questions or spreading discontent? I ask because while you claim to be questioning, the arguments that you present seem to expose you as one who has made up their mind and are simply looking for a way to 'prove' what you already think.

There are legitimate reasons  and methods to question the vents of 911, and the reports issued in response thereof. So far, we have seen no credible evidence from you. On the contrary, you have only presented links to support your seemingly preconceived notions. When given links from credible sources, so far you have either ignored them, or presented some objection to them, justified by only the words in your posts and no links.
Then there is the disturbing trend towards insults and name-calling........


Yep, one by one as the twoofers have proven themselves to be nothing more than treasonous scum, the rational people here have responded by treating them as such.

It does appear that your headed down that same road yourself little guy.


----------



## eots

Manipulative Keywords and Key Phrases in Disinformation 

Treason / Traitor 
This is a combination of the 'terrorist' and 'unpatriotic' keywords. It is useful to bear in mind that a criminal government, police state or dictatorship has no right to define what is right and wrong, and no right to demand respect, co-operation or subservience from the people it dominates. It is easily possible to betray a dictator, whilst being a moral and courageous


----------



## DiveCon

Liability said:


> If you look up "debwunker" in a dictionary, sooner or later what you will find is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> debwunker:  1.  this is not a word.  It probably originates from the misuse of the word 'debunk.'  Today, the use of the faux-word "debwunker" means only one thing:  All 9/11 Troofers are stupid lying scumbags.
> 
> 2.  id-eots is a retard.​
Click to expand...


----------



## slackjawed

eots said:


> Manipulative Keywords and Key Phrases in Disinformation
> 
> Treason / Traitor
> This is a combination of the 'terrorist' and 'unpatriotic' keywords. It is useful to bear in mind that a criminal government, police state or dictatorship has no right to define what is right and wrong, and no right to demand respect, co-operation or subservience from the people it dominates. It is easily possible to betray a dictator, whilst being a moral and courageous



sounds like a quote from benidict arnold.......


----------



## candycorn

slackjawed said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> Manipulative Keywords and Key Phrases in Disinformation
> 
> Treason / Traitor
> This is a combination of the 'terrorist' and 'unpatriotic' keywords. It is useful to bear in mind that a criminal government, police state or dictatorship has no right to define what is right and wrong, and no right to demand respect, co-operation or subservience from the people it dominates. It is easily possible to betray a dictator, whilst being a moral and courageous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sounds like a quote from benidict arnold.......
Click to expand...


Doesn't it tickle you to hear eots compare what we have to a police state or criminal government?  It does me.  

Anyway, I wish curve/shitstain would have picked a point out of the 9/11 Commission Report that he had a problem with.  I think it shows that they never read the report when they can't pick a single point and address it.


----------



## Fizz

candycorn said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> Manipulative Keywords and Key Phrases in Disinformation
> 
> Treason / Traitor
> This is a combination of the 'terrorist' and 'unpatriotic' keywords. It is useful to bear in mind that a criminal government, police state or dictatorship has no right to define what is right and wrong, and no right to demand respect, co-operation or subservience from the people it dominates. It is easily possible to betray a dictator, whilst being a moral and courageous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sounds like a quote from benidict arnold.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesn't it tickle you to hear eots compare what we have to a police state or criminal government?  It does me.
> 
> Anyway, I wish curve/shitstain would have picked a point out of the 9/11 Commission Report that he had a problem with.  I think it shows that they never read the report when they can't pick a single point and address it.
Click to expand...


how much you want to bet he has never spent any significant time outside the USA, never mind a third world country or a police state.


----------



## candycorn

Fizz said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> 
> sounds like a quote from benidict arnold.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't it tickle you to hear eots compare what we have to a police state or criminal government?  It does me.
> 
> Anyway, I wish curve/shitstain would have picked a point out of the 9/11 Commission Report that he had a problem with.  I think it shows that they never read the report when they can't pick a single point and address it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how much you want to bet he has never spent any significant time outside the USA, never mind a third world country or a police state.
Click to expand...


I think you've got him pegged.  99.9% of all twoofers as well.


----------



## eots

Here goes fizz with his I bet Imaginings again a real debwunker trait ..I have done enough travel to know we don't wait to are standards drop to third world levels before we stand in protection of our liberties..


----------



## eots

Fizz said:


> Systain said:
> 
> 
> 
> It baffles me that you can make claims that it's just a coincidence that the "crash" was in the very same location of the blemish in the 1994 photo. MSRMaps
> That plane could have crashed anywherein the trees, the lake, someone's house, not even in Shanksville. The odds of it crashing in that same spot are so minutely thin. What is this probability I ask? Look at the surrounding area, there's maybe another small blemish northeast but that's it.
> Have you lost all reasoning to allow any type of comprehension?
> 
> To me, it would be like haphazardly lobbing a baseball in the air and having it hit a penny on the ground many, many yards away. The linked similarities of the location of the 1994 trench and 9/11 site gives anyone in their right mind the principal of probable cause to at least question.
> 
> It saddens me that there are those of you that oppress the very nature of this questioning and further exacerbate this with personal attacks. Some of you are probably better suited to be deemed Fascists instead of US citizens.
> 
> As for you douches who constantly need to insult to make up for your pathetic shortcomings like Hillbillysme and DiveOnCock:
> You 2 jokers have absolutely zero merit. Ive seen no evidence of brightness from neither of you.
> 
> DiveOnCock, I think you need to stuff algae in your ears, put on your stupid little snorkel, and sit at the bottom of a river for a while and contemplate your inabilities to contribute anything worthwhile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i dont understand why you are baffled. what is it you are having trouble with? you can pick any spot on earth and say "what are the chances of flight 93 hitting here?" and still have the same problem. your baseball and penny analogy doesnt work unless the earth was covered in pennies. the chance of it hitting any single penny is extremely small but the ball is going to come down and it is going to hit a penny.
> 
> what are the chances of the plane hitting the high school Bush attended? the chance is really small.... but guess what..... it didnt happen. what are the chances of the plane hitting home plate in yankee stadium? infinitely small again but again it didnt happen.
> 
> the plane is going to come down someplace. the chances of the plane hitting the spot it actually did hit are still going to be infinitely small no matter where it hits. but it is going to hit someplace.
> 
> you are trying to draw a conclusion from the odds that just isnt there.
Click to expand...


Why did debwunkers and goverment investigators try to perpetuate the illusion by not mentioning the hole already existed


----------



## Fizz

eots said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Systain said:
> 
> 
> 
> It baffles me that you can make claims that it's just a coincidence that the "crash" was in the very same location of the blemish in the 1994 photo. MSRMaps
> That plane could have crashed anywherein the trees, the lake, someone's house, not even in Shanksville. The odds of it crashing in that same spot are so minutely thin. What is this probability I ask? Look at the surrounding area, there's maybe another small blemish northeast but that's it.
> Have you lost all reasoning to allow any type of comprehension?
> 
> To me, it would be like haphazardly lobbing a baseball in the air and having it hit a penny on the ground many, many yards away. The linked similarities of the location of the 1994 trench and 9/11 site gives anyone in their right mind the principal of probable cause to at least question.
> 
> It saddens me that there are those of you that oppress the very nature of this questioning and further exacerbate this with personal attacks. Some of you are probably better suited to be deemed Fascists instead of US citizens.
> 
> As for you douches who constantly need to insult to make up for your pathetic shortcomings like Hillbillysme and DiveOnCock:
> You 2 jokers have absolutely zero merit. Ive seen no evidence of brightness from neither of you.
> 
> DiveOnCock, I think you need to stuff algae in your ears, put on your stupid little snorkel, and sit at the bottom of a river for a while and contemplate your inabilities to contribute anything worthwhile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i dont understand why you are baffled. what is it you are having trouble with? you can pick any spot on earth and say "what are the chances of flight 93 hitting here?" and still have the same problem. your baseball and penny analogy doesnt work unless the earth was covered in pennies. the chance of it hitting any single penny is extremely small but the ball is going to come down and it is going to hit a penny.
> 
> what are the chances of the plane hitting the high school Bush attended? the chance is really small.... but guess what..... it didnt happen. what are the chances of the plane hitting home plate in yankee stadium? infinitely small again but again it didnt happen.
> 
> the plane is going to come down someplace. the chances of the plane hitting the spot it actually did hit are still going to be infinitely small no matter where it hits. but it is going to hit someplace.
> 
> you are trying to draw a conclusion from the odds that just isnt there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why did debwunkers and goverment investigators try to perpetuate the illusion by not mentioning the hole already existed
Click to expand...


because it didnt.

you have to go back to 1994 to see the hole that was previously there and it wasnt even the same hole, jackass.


----------



## Fizz

eots said:


> I have done enough travel to know we don't *wait to are standards* drop to third world levels before we stand in protection of our liberties..



stoned again?

or just really bad at english?


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have done enough travel to know we don't *wait to are standards* drop to third world levels before we stand in protection of our liberties..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stoned again?
> 
> or just really bad at english?
Click to expand...

i'd say BOTH


----------



## Terral

Greetings to All:

Someone please try to prove that this *Official Govt Photograph* (from Opening Post) taken on 9/11 is anything but ...







... an *EMPTY hole* ...

GL,

Terral


----------



## DiveCon

yeah, the "empty hole" (and surrounding area) they pulled 95% of the plane out of


----------



## JBeukema

Someone lock this damned thread, please


----------



## Fizz

JBeukema said:


> Someone lock this damned thread, please



yep... its all been debunked already.


----------



## Systain

Granted, this response has nothing to do with Shanksville. However, to those who continue the fight for justice, I applaud you. Furthermore, I offer you this...

I am not sure if you've ever had the privilege to view this gem but it is certainly an extraordinary work, nonetheless. Furthermore, I would strongly suggest it would be a power in your repertoire.

Yet, those who have their heads either dug too far in the dirt or too far up their ass will still contest; combating with their appalling stupidity and utter denial against the rationale and verisimilitude of deductive reasoning.

They'll make their own independent claims which will be subsequently exacerbated by a governmental, cognitive infiltration of the truth movement to further demonize and undignify the beliefs and research of many. They will twist the story around until it fits into their own crazy web of fallacy, even de-sensitizing the sheer magnitude of the confessions of a man patsied into the puppet show. (Lloyd the cab driver: his downward slope begins at around 1:03hr).

They'll denounce all offenses as nonfactual and lunacy. However, in what world are we living in, where one man's lie that can no longer sustain under its own ridiculous weight...and the subsequent [near] confession to a crime; is yet still thrown to the wayside and deemed as reprehensible rhetoric down to it's very core? 

With that being said, do you honestly believe that it would be any person's first or even [subsequently] hundredth inclination to remove the light pole from his/her car, after it nearly decapitated them?
Would a fellow motorist also feel the same need to help remove the light pole from his car immediately after everything that had just transpired? We're talking around a 10 minute time frame. I don't know about anyone else here but I would be certainly shooken up. It wouldn't poise me in a plausible state of mind to get the light pole extracted from my car.

Finally, I ask. Are the the questionable and downright suspicious actions and words of the cab driver not enough for subpoena? If you believe not, then I have no other option but to place you in the mentality classification as those whom have been surgically lobotomized. 

The question for the debunkers is not, "just how stupid are you?" It might as well be "just how tight do you grab your ankles while the government has their way with you?"

Citizen Investigation Team
NATIONAL SECURITY ALERT - View Video Presentation


----------



## LA RAM FAN

This was another great thread terral had when he was here. He so much schooled the shills/trolls that penetrated this site when he was here. he got wise and left because of how this site lets these trolls who cant stand toe to toe in this debate troll here night and day.


----------



## tcvipers2002

RetiredGySgt said:


> Another dunb shit. It is real simple. Flight 93 existed. Since you claim it never crashed or was , I assume, shot down, WHERE IS IT? Where are the people from the flight? You can not have a theory that it just vanished. Well actually you have no theory at all, you just claim it did not crash. Leaving us with the simple question WHERE DID IT GO?
> 
> I guess you and EOTS and 9/11 idiot should get together, cause now you have 2 airplanes that just vanished never to be seen again, the aircraft and creww and passengers just poof gone.
> 
> You want to claim the aircraft did not crash? Then provide a theory on where it went. Pretty simple concept.
> 
> Ohh and while your at it explain why it disappeared from radar and the phone call from the plane went dead at the time it did not crash? And explain how they have the black boxes from the air craft?



I agree gunny this scumbags would not know thwere butts from aholein the ground Iwonder if they took there pictuers maybe after all the rubble was removed to try to justify there reasoning
\


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

LA RAM FAN said:


> This was another great thread terral had when he was here. He so much schooled the shills/trolls that penetrated this site when he was here. he got wise and left because of how this site lets these trolls who cant stand toe to toe in this debate troll here night and day.


Why bump this steaming pile of crap? Let it die...


----------



## eots

tcvipers2002 said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another dunb shit. It is real simple. Flight 93 existed. Since you claim it never crashed or was , I assume, shot down, WHERE IS IT? Where are the people from the flight? You can not have a theory that it just vanished. Well actually you have no theory at all, you just claim it did not crash. Leaving us with the simple question WHERE DID IT GO?
> 
> I guess you and EOTS and 9/11 idiot should get together, cause now you have 2 airplanes that just vanished never to be seen again, the aircraft and *creww* and passengers just poof gone.
> 
> You want to claim the aircraft did not crash? Then provide a theory on where it went. Pretty simple concept.
> 
> Ohh and while your at it explain why it disappeared from radar and the phone call from the plane went dead at the time it did not crash? And explain how they have the black boxes from the air craft?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree gunny *this* scumbags would not know *thwere* butts from *aholein* the ground *Iwonder* if they took *there **pictuers* maybe after all the rubble was removed to try to justify *there *reasoning
> *\*
Click to expand...


Wow you really have no clue do you...truthers went into the feild and took pictures (the one the government  released)..to try to justify their reasoning,,,wow...what a moron


----------



## LA RAM FAN

tcvipers2002 said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another dunb shit. It is real simple. Flight 93 existed. Since you claim it never crashed or was , I assume, shot down, WHERE IS IT? Where are the people from the flight? You can not have a theory that it just vanished. Well actually you have no theory at all, you just claim it did not crash. Leaving us with the simple question WHERE DID IT GO?
> 
> I guess you and EOTS and 9/11 idiot should get together, cause now you have 2 airplanes that just vanished never to be seen again, the aircraft and creww and passengers just poof gone.
> 
> You want to claim the aircraft did not crash? Then provide a theory on where it went. Pretty simple concept.
> 
> Ohh and while your at it explain why it disappeared from radar and the phone call from the plane went dead at the time it did not crash? And explain how they have the black boxes from the air craft?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree gunny this scumbags would not know thwere butts from aholein the ground Iwonder if they took there pictuers maybe after all the rubble was removed to try to justify there reasoning
> \
Click to expand...


typical of  bush dupe^  who is too afraid to look at the evidence in what they say all the time in defeat.


----------



## the other mike

LA RAM FAN said:


> typical of  bush dupe^  who is too afraid to look at the evidence in what they say all the time in defeat.


I think it was taken out with a secret weapon.
An FA-18 with a DEW or something.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Angelo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> typical of  bush dupe^  who is too afraid to look at the evidence in what they say all the time in defeat.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it was taken out with a secret weapon.
> An FA-18 with a DEW or something.
Click to expand...

Why would you make such a silly leap, when a much more simple explanation -- one that is supported by and explains all of the data -- exists?


----------



## the other mike

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> typical of  bush dupe^  who is too afraid to look at the evidence in what they say all the time in defeat.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it was taken out with a secret weapon.
> An FA-18 with a DEW or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would you make such a silly leap, when a much more simple explanation -- one that is supported by and explains all of the data -- exists?
Click to expand...

Flight 93 was never on my radar really. There are enough other more troubling
unsolved mysteries from 9/11.
*Many questions remain about 9/11 as we near the 18th anniversary.*


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Angelo said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> typical of  bush dupe^  who is too afraid to look at the evidence in what they say all the time in defeat.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it was taken out with a secret weapon.
> An FA-18 with a DEW or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would you make such a silly leap, when a much more simple explanation -- one that is supported by and explains all of the data -- exists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Flight 93 was never on my radar really. There are enough other more troubling
> unsolved mysteries from 9/11.
> *Many questions remain about 9/11 as we near the 18th anniversary.*
Click to expand...

My, that was a quick lane change. May I direct your eyes to the thread title, -- a thread which you opened and in which you have commented repeatedly -- so that you can possibly reconcile your repeated commentary with your last post?


----------



## the other mike

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> My, that was a quick lane change. May I direct your eyes to the thread title, -- a thread which you opened and in which you have commented repeatedly -- so that you can possibly reconcile your repeated commentary with your last post?


Post #438 numb-skull.
You're so used to lying, you don't even try to
back up anything you say, or fact-check yourself.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Angelo said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> My, that was a quick lane change. May I direct your eyes to the thread title, -- a thread which you opened and in which you have commented repeatedly -- so that you can possibly reconcile your repeated commentary with your last post?
> 
> 
> 
> Post #438 dumb fuck.
Click to expand...

Again, I direct you to your wild, speculative comments in this thread.


----------

